# Uk spouse priority settlement visa timelines



## Danielle86

Hello everyone,

I have been reading the non priority timeline thread and wondered about your experiences with priority applications at the moment.

I sent all our documents on Wednesday 18th June so they received them on Thursday. However my husband didn't get an acknowledgement email till Saturday.
I know they say they aim to let you know the results of priority within 10 working days- is that from when they received it or acknowledged it? I'm wondering if they didn't even open it till Saturday.

Also, is the passport backlog affecting the applications?

All experiences and advice welcome- I will also keep you up to date with how it all goes for us.
Fyi- my husband is American, he is currently in America and we are applying through category A.

Thank you.
Danielle


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

From what I've gathered from comments/concerns/frustrations on the "Post your UK Visa Timeline" thread, there is a very good possibility that your application will take longer than 10 (_business_) days to be considered.

Given that it's summer time and people are travelling to and from the UK and international students are wanting to secure places at uni for September _and_ add to the fact that there is that ginormous passport backlog and you've got yourself a first class case of "hurry up and wait." Fortunately, you wait won't be as long as the "non priority" applicants, but please have absolutely no doubt in your mind that it _will_ be a wait.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. 

Good luck to you and your husband.


----------



## nyclon

Yes, the passport backlog is affecting processing times. Priority processing from the US has been taking 3-4 weeks.


----------



## MrBunnyLips

We are in our 6th week of waiting for a priority spouse visa from the US. Received on May 19th.


----------



## MrBunnyLips

MrBunnyLips said:


> We are in our 6th week of waiting for a priority spouse visa from the US. Received on May 19th.


And with perfect timing, the email saying a decision has been made was received at 10:50am this morning - approximately 20 minutes after I posted that!

woo hoo!!!


----------



## BunnyLips

Danielle86 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been reading the non priority timeline thread and wondered about your experiences with priority applications at the moment.
> 
> I sent all our documents on Wednesday 18th June so they received them on Thursday. However my husband didn't get an acknowledgement email till Saturday.
> I know they say they aim to let you know the results of priority within 10 working days- is that from when they received it or acknowledged it? I'm wondering if they didn't even open it till Saturday.
> 
> Also, is the passport backlog affecting the applications?
> 
> All experiences and advice welcome- I will also keep you up to date with how it all goes for us.
> Fyi- my husband is American, he is currently in America and we are applying through category A.
> 
> Thank you.
> Danielle


Hi Danielle,

As you can see, we just got notification of our decision this morning (although of course we don't know the actual decision). Ours took 5 and a half weeks but we did seem to be outliers. Anecdotally, it appears to me that even with the recent visa slowdown, 4 weeks for priority is probably about right. Given the timescales for non-priority applications, I would say that if you can afford to send it priority, it's worth the time it saves. 

Good luck to you and your husband!


----------



## Murnit

As I understand the process priority is applying in person at the office and including print and return of your permit it is 10 working days.
If you post an application the service level is within 8 weeks for straight forward apps


----------



## nyclon

Murnit said:


> As I understand the process priority is applying in person at the office and including print and return of your permit it is 10 working days. If you post an application the service level is within 8 weeks for straight forward apps


That is for FLR (M) which you apply for from within the UK. The OP is applying for a spouse visa from the US where your only option is to apply by post. There are no in person appointments. You can however pay an extra fee to have your application considered ahead of non priority applications.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Murnit said:


> As I understand the process priority is applying in person at the office and including print and return of your permit it is 10 working days.
> If you post an application the service level is within 8 weeks for straight forward apps


I would tend to _disagree_ with you... applications from the United States, where OP's partner is based, are processed in Sheffield. There is no opportunity for "in person" applications in this regard. One can pay for premium service and hope for the best as far as workload and timescales concerned, or one can choose to go non-priority and just go about their business while they wait to hear back.

I believe that the information that you have is for FLR(M) and ILR applications that are lodged at Visa Premium Service Centres located across the UK. _That_ service offers, for a £400 surcharge, same day decisions on straight forward FLR(M) and ILR applications without the need to wait for postal applications to be received and adjudicated.


----------



## Danielle86

Hello all, 

Thank you for this. It's all very sad and frustrating that we will have a long wait but its good to know it's nothing to do with our personal application and that it's circumstantial.

Congratulations Mr and Mrs bunnylips, I'm pleased you finally got a response! Fingers crossed for you. I'm sure it will be good news.


I would love to hear any other experiences and as I said I will keep you up to date with our situation.

Thanks again. 
Danielle


----------



## Shannonh267

Hi there 

Our priority spouse visa was received by Sheffield on June 6. Not counting the day it was received (they emailed late in the day) we are at 16 working days with a fairly straight forward application. After searching for people who have processed in similar timeframe it seems the 4th week is when it's been happening. 

The wait is painful to say the least..hoping to hear something this week  

I'll be sure to let you know when I get the magical email letting me know it's been accepted (fingers and toes crossed)


----------



## mrsLLJ

Shannonh267 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Our priority spouse visa was received by Sheffield on June 6. Not counting the day it was received (they emailed late in the day) we are at 16 working days with a fairly straight forward application. After searching for people who have processed in similar timeframe it seems the 4th week is when it's been happening.
> 
> The wait is painful to say the least..hoping to hear something this week
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know when I get the magical email letting me know it's been accepted (fingers and toes crossed)


Hey there, I read your post and thought I'd let you know my husband submitted his priority settlement visa around the same time. His application arrived in Sheffield on 11 June and we still haven't heard anything. We never actually even received an email from Sheffield confirming reciept of our documents! so I called the helpline, they told me that his application is waiting to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer. Is that what they are saying y'all's statuses are too?? I'm just worried because we sent it priority and we have received no emails from them at all.  I miss my husband!


----------



## Danielle86

Hi both,

Thanks for sharing your situations. 

We are now into week 2 (10th working day) and have still not heard anything except the initial response email.

I am not sure of the wording of this email but my husband did not mention anything about it been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer. However, I would *presume* that is the title of the officials who sort the applications. I do not know though and will ask my husband to send me his email so I can see it myself.

Good luck and keep in touch.
Thanks again

Danielle


----------



## mrsLLJ

Danielle86 said:


> Hi both,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your situations.
> 
> We are now into week 2 (10th working day) and have still not heard anything except the initial response email.
> 
> I am not sure of the wording of this email but my husband did not mention anything about it been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer. However, I would *presume* that is the title of the officials who sort the applications. I do not know though and will ask my husband to send me his email so I can see it myself.
> 
> Good luck and keep in touch.
> Thanks again
> 
> Danielle



Hey Danielle, 

Thank you for your response. It's good to know that were not alone in this! An entry clearance officer is the one who looks at the application and makes a decision. 

Let us know if you hear anything!


----------



## mariyah

Hello, 

My husband and I are on day 13 of our priority settlement visa application. Apart from the initial "documents received" email, we have not heard anything else. To be honest, I really don't think we will hear anything until the end of next week, if that (and that's being very optimistic! ) . Due to the current passport issues plus it being such a busy time for the processing of visas as it is the Summer, I think we are in for a bit of a wait. :0 (


----------



## Danielle86

Fingers crossed for news this week everyone!!


----------



## Shannonh267

Hi sorry I have been kind of avoiding all of this bc I still haven't received anything. Wondering if you ever got ur visa? I feel ur pain I miss my husband too ;( it's frustrating to have no control over such a big part of our lives!!! Hang in there


----------



## mariyah

My husband is now on day 20 of his settlement visa application. It is his 5th week with nothing more than the initial "documents recieved" email. Hoping for some good news this week.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Shannonh267 said:


> Hi sorry I have been kind of avoiding all of this bc I still haven't received anything. Wondering if you ever got ur visa? I feel ur pain I miss my husband too ;( it's frustrating to have no control over such a big part of our lives!!! Hang in there


It's so hard. Sometimes I just break down in tears when it really hits me how badly I miss him. Haven't seen him in months now and have seen him once in the last 1+ years. It's a cruel process. Very cruel. I am hoping for 5 weeks processing time on our priority visa. Looking at plane tickets now...


----------



## Shannonh267

chiefteaofficer said:


> It's so hard. Sometimes I just break down in tears when it really hits me how badly I miss him. Haven't seen him in months now and have seen him once in the last 1+ years. It's a cruel process. Very cruel. I am hoping for 5 weeks processing time on our priority visa. Looking at plane tickets now...


It's beyond cruel... Everyday is a challenge and all you can do is have faith that one day all of this will be over and then you have forever to spend with him  stay strong, you're not alone in this


----------



## Danielle86

Hi all,
I'm also getting really frustrated about the wait, were at working day 19 and still haven't heard anything.
I'm wondering if its worth calling to check the status. What is the helpline number please and were they any use? 

Many thanks and lots of luck.


----------



## Pallykin

No they are of no use. They will just tell you have to wait.


----------



## Shannonh267

Got the"a decision has been made" email this morning!!! In total was a 27 business day wait which was wayyyy longer then I thought it would be! Phone calls and emails don't work just have to hang in there knowing you have absolutely no control from the minute you submit your documents. FedEx says it will be here 10:30a on Friday! Hoping more of you get the email this week and praying my passport has a shiny new visa in it  

Hang in there everyone x


----------



## Colombia

Danielle86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also getting really frustrated about the wait, were at working day 19 and still haven't heard anything.
> I'm wondering if its worth calling to check the status. What is the helpline number please and were they any use?
> 
> Many thanks and lots of luck.



I am on the same timeline. Sheffield received my package on Wed, June 18, and I received email from them on Sat, June 21 acknowledging receipt of my document.

I havent heard anything subsequently.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Shannonh267 said:


> Got the"a decision has been made" email this morning!!! In total was a 27 business day wait which was wayyyy longer then I thought it would be! Phone calls and emails don't work just have to hang in there knowing you have absolutely no control from the minute you submit your documents. FedEx says it will be here 10:30a on Friday! Hoping more of you get the email this week and praying my passport has a shiny new visa in it
> 
> Hang in there everyone x


Soooo exciting! When will you fly out?


----------



## Pannyann

Danielle86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also getting really frustrated about the wait, were at working day 19 and still haven't heard anything.
> I'm wondering if its worth calling to check the status. What is the helpline number please and were they any use?
> 
> Many thanks and lots of luck.


Don't waste your money they only get updates twice a week and have no way of knowing what Sheffield are doing unfortunately is just a waiting game


----------



## Pannyann

Good luck to you all


----------



## hvmg

*Waiting also*



Danielle86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also getting really frustrated about the wait, were at working day 19 and still haven't heard anything.
> I'm wondering if its worth calling to check the status. What is the helpline number please and were they any use?
> 
> Many thanks and lots of luck.



Hi Danielle86,

I'm new to this forum and I noticed your husband received his initial email from Sheffield the same day I did, Saturday June 21st. I am still waiting and getting more frustrated by the minute. I hope its slightly comforting knowing that someone else with the same timeline hasn't heard anything either! 

Best of luck!


----------



## Danielle86

Hi,

Thanks for getting involved with this, it's great to hear where other people are in the process. It's like a support group! 

Congratulations on getting news today shannonh26!! Do share with us once you know.

I have a further question, I got my pre paid envelope from royal mail. It's international priority so will go back to the US with his passport but I'm paranoid as it's not FedEx etc. But FedEx is just a courier right? Really hope royal mail is acceptable.

Thanks!


----------



## hvmg

Danielle86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for getting involved with this, it's great to hear where other people are in the process. It's like a support group!
> 
> Congratulations on getting news today shannonh26!! Do share with us once you know.
> 
> I have a further question, I got my pre paid envelope from royal mail. It's international priority so will go back to the US with his passport but I'm paranoid as it's not FedEx etc. But FedEx is just a courier right? Really hope royal mail is acceptable.
> 
> Thanks!



I think it should be acceptable or they would have asked you for something else by now. 

On the day of my initial email I also received an email from Sheffield saying I needed to provided an international courier account number (i.e FedEx) because I had provided the wrong kind of return envelope. I had to create an account online and they will bill me through FedEx once my documents are sent back to me. I would assume since you didn't get anything saying royal mail wasn't acceptable you should be fine.


----------



## mariyah

Danielle86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also getting really frustrated about the wait, were at working day 19 and still haven't heard anything.
> I'm wondering if its worth calling to check the status. What is the helpline number please and were they any use?
> 
> Many thanks and lots of luck.


Hi Danielle86. 
My husband is at 22 working days as of today. We have had no news either. I think the UKBA are within their priority time frame so there is nothing we can do but wait. :0 (


----------



## Danielle86

Hi hgmv,

Thank you very much for responding. That does ease my mind. 

Good luck mariahya! It's so frustrating isn't it. Especially as we all paid extra for a speedy response. Im so grateful we did though, otherwise there seems to be no end in sight. 
Keep us posted.

Thanks
Danielle.


----------



## Shannonh267

chiefteaofficer said:


> Soooo exciting! When will you fly out?


Literally the same day if I can. I feel like I have been holding my breathe since I got here. Just want to go home.


----------



## Shannonh267

Danielle86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for getting involved with this, it's great to hear where other people are in the process. It's like a support group!
> 
> Congratulations on getting news today shannonh26!! Do share with us once you know.
> 
> I have a further question, I got my pre paid envelope from royal mail. It's international priority so will go back to the US with his passport but I'm paranoid as it's not FedEx etc. But FedEx is just a courier right? Really hope royal mail is acceptable.
> 
> Thanks!


I sent them a fedex slip filled out w my cc# which they later informed me was unacceptable. They said I needed a international courier account which I created online and linked my credit card to it for payment. Not sure if that helps but it was my situation


----------



## hvmg

Hi All, 

I received the decision email this morning!

"Dear Ms hvmg,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."

Hopefully this means Danielle86 your email is coming very soon! My FedEx delivery is scheduled to arrive tomorrow morning by 10:30am PST. I'm just a ball of emotions right now, hopefully I will be getting good news tomorrow!


----------



## chiefteaofficer

I'm getting anxious for a decision even though my application was just made. I'm hoping that my application will be a bit speedier since we didn't make ours during the "slow" time (I hope). We used a lawyer and we went to meticulous detail (I think) to include everything so I am hoping for maybe 4-5 (full) weeks for a decision with priority? I guess there is no way to know, but it's just hard. I also work full-time so it's hard to balance giving notice to my employer when I don't know when I'll get the Visa...


----------



## Danielle86

Hi hgmv,

That's amazing news!!!! Keep us posted.

You'''ve given us new hopes. We had resigned ourselves to a further 2 weeks and his flight is booked for Monday 28th so really hoping we hear today or the beginning of next week.

Congratulations and thanks for letting us know.
Danielle


----------



## Danielle86

Good luck chirfteaofficer, hang in there! 
It's so difficult and frustrating but a we can do is be patient.


----------



## ShevOiOi

Here's my current UK Spousal Settlement Visa hell... (I'm the sponsor, wife is in Canada - paid priority)

Had meeting to hand in documents on May 29th.
Got email saying we were missing a document (thanks £600 solicitor) on the 5th June. 
Filled out and scanned in document on 6th June.
Email on 23rd June saying the form we scanned in for aforementioned document were in the wrong format (JPG vs jpeg). Brilliant. 
Resent them on June 23rd in right format and have been waiting ever since. Now upto 20 working days (34 working days since we actually had the sheffield email)

Phoned the helpline but they are useless obviously.

Holding out a little hope that others are taking around the 20 working days timeline but starting to freak out big time. Can't believe it's taken this long. 

Already missed a wedding we were meant to attend in Italy, the whole summer is a write off basically as well and have a big wedding to attend in Eastern Europe in September that is starting to look too close for comfort.


----------



## Pallykin

ShevOiOi said:


> Got email saying we were missing a document (thanks £600 solicitor) on the 5th June.
> Filled out and scanned in document on 6th June.
> Email on 23rd June saying the form we scanned in for aforementioned document were in the wrong format (JPG vs jpeg). Brilliant.


,jpg and .jpeg are the same format. Here is more info in case it helps others:



> JPEG stands for Joint Photographic Experts Group. JPG (pronounced jay-peg) is the most commonly used file extension used to identify files created with this lossy format, and is the same as .jpeg. JPEG is a bitmap compression format for picture and image files with compression ratios ranging from 10:1 to 20:1. Older DOS-based computers were designed to handle a maximum "3-character file extension" which is why JPG was attributed to compressed image files. Newer Operating systems such as Windows XP and Vista allow for longer file extensions as evidenced by ".html". Accordingly, the JPG file extension was upgraded to the JPEG file extension which is the true acronym for Joint Photographic Experts Group. Just as a side note, XP and Vista will also support the older JPG file extension.


 Which file extension did UKVI want? Let's hope they're not still using DOS-based computers...


----------



## ShevOiOi

I know they're the same that's why I was so infuriated. We sent 15 pages of scanned documents in the .jpg format and got this email after 18 calendar days:



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Unfortunately the format that you have submitted the form in is not compatable with our systems and we cannot see a number of the pages. Therefore, could I please ask that you resubmit the form in either JPEG or PDF to ensure that we can process your application correctly.


Resent one PDF with all 15 scans on that time. Such a shambles.


----------



## LizS

I'm counting from the day we received the "your application has been received" email from Sheffield:

My spouse's unmarried partner visa took *24 business days* until we got the "decision made" email. Then 2 days to be delivered. Got it on July 18th.

When we first submitted I was expecting at least 15 business days based on others postings on forums, so it was a little longer than I thought, and stressful.

Sheffield does seem like its processing a bit quicker now after no decisions coming for forum members at least.


----------



## nyclon

LizS said:


> I'm counting from the day we received the "your application has been received" email from Sheffield:
> 
> My spouse's unmarried partner visa took *24 business days* until we got the "decision made" email. Then 2 days to be delivered. Got it on July 18th.
> 
> When we first submitted I was expecting at least 15 business days based on others postings on forums, so it was a little longer than I thought, and stressful.
> 
> Sheffield does seem like its processing a bit quicker now after no decisions coming for forum members at least.


You're either a spouse or an unmarried partner. Your posts are confusing. You can't be both.


----------



## LizS

In Canada, we are "common law spouses".


----------



## nyclon

LizS said:


> In Canada, we are "common law spouses".


There is no such designation in the UK and civil partnerships/common law partners undertaken in other countries between opposite sex couples are not recognised. So you are unmarried partners.


----------



## LizS

I'm terribly sorry for causing you confusion. Let me clear this up for anyone else reading, who may be likewise confused by what I choose to call my "unmarried partner" (what a mouthful; it may be worse than "significant other" ).

My unmarried partner/significant other/common-law husband/live-in lover/Steve is also my fiance, but calling him that would certainly be confusing since he didn't apply for a fiance visa. I wasn't intending "spouse" to be read as a "UK designation", but such is internet communication - very easy to be misread. I did endeavour to make it clear that it is an unmarried partner visa he applied for.

I'm sorry you confused what I called Steve with how he applied, but I hope that clears it up for anyone else reading.


----------



## hvmg

My visa arrived today! I think everything in Sheffield is moving a bit faster, I got the email very early on July 17th that a decision had been made and my package was already picked up and on its way less than 2 hours later. The valid from date on my visa is July 16th. I hope this means that everyone waiting gets there answers in the coming week. 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## chiefteaofficer

hvmg said:


> My visa arrived today! I think everything in Sheffield is moving a bit faster, I got the email very early on July 17th that a decision had been made and my package was already picked up and on its way less than 2 hours later. The valid from date on my visa is July 16th. I hope this means that everyone waiting gets there answers in the coming week.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!


Woo hoo! Visas. :bolt:


----------



## nrs

Hi all, just to let you know of my fiancee visa application. I applied in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia which will then be processed in Manila, Phillipines. I opted for the priority service.

Handed in application and biometrics taken at KL: 11/07/2014
E-mail received from VFS: stating processed visa application received at VFS office 16/07/2014. This email was very confusing to me as it didn't state which VFS Office and i did not comprehend the content of the email and just left it at that.
Visa received: 17/07/2014. the whole process was so quick and efficient if i could say so! 

Now in the midst of preparing my FLR (M) papers! Good luck with your application Danielle86!


----------



## Danielle86

Hi,
Congratulations to both of you!! We're really hoping for news this week.

I'll be sure to let you know. Fingers crossed.
Danielle


----------



## Danielle86

Hi again hgmv,

I'm just wondering what category you applied under? We're categoryA ...hoping we were in the same pile!

Thanks. 

Danielle


----------



## hvmg

Danielle86 said:


> Hi again hgmv,
> 
> I'm just wondering what category you applied under? We're categoryA ...hoping we were in the same pile!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Danielle


Hi Danielle,

We applied under category A as well. We also used a Level 1 OISC-registered Immigration Adviser, I'm not sure if that had anything to do with being pushed through a bit quicker. Its all a really frustrating guessing game! 

I hope you hear this week! Good luck with everything, just a bit longer and you will have a visa in hand!!


----------



## Danielle86

Hello all,

Just wanted to let you know we received our email on Friday! He still doesn't have his passport but it should be there by this Friday.

Posted:18/06
Acknowledging email: 21/06
Decision email: 25/07

Good luck everyone and let's hope it's good news in the passport! If so, he should be here this time next week!

Thanks for everyone's contribution on here it really does help. 

Danielle.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Danielle86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we received our email on Friday! He still doesn't have his passport but it should be there by this Friday.
> 
> Posted:18/06
> Acknowledging email: 21/06
> Decision email: 25/07
> 
> Good luck everyone and let's hope it's good news in the passport! If so, he should be here this time next week!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's contribution on here it really does help.
> 
> Danielle.



Woo! lane:


----------



## foreversamijo

*Congrats!*



Danielle86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we received our email on Friday! He still doesn't have his passport but it should be there by this Friday.
> 
> Posted:18/06
> Acknowledging email: 21/06
> Decision email: 25/07
> 
> Good luck everyone and let's hope it's good news in the passport! If so, he should be here this time next week!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's contribution on here it really does help.
> 
> Danielle.



Congrats Danielle


----------



## rinny

They received my documents in early June, and since upgrading to priority, the wait is at 4 weeks.


----------



## Danielle86

Hello,

Fingers crossed for you! Waiting is horrendous but good luck.

We finally got his visa in the post today!! I didn't send it by courier so it took forever!! I don't recommend doing that.

But, he got it with good news in...yey! He flies out tomorrow, arriving Wednesday. 
What documents does he need to show at border control please?

All advice welcome.
Thank you

Danielle


----------



## uberpea

Hey, Danielle:
We originally applied for a priority decision June 10, but didn't complete a required form until June 23. It's August 7 (6 weeks from corrected application submission) and we still haven't heard a thing. Hoping for a Bunnylips event any day


----------



## JATayl2

Here's my timeline!

Online application submitted: 16 July
Biometrics appointment and (PRIORITY) application mailed to Sheffield: 21 July
Email from Sheffield saying application was received and being processed: 23 July
Email from Sheffield saying a "decision had been made": 6 Aug

I'm a little unnerved by how quickly it went! Maybe this means there isn't as much of a backlog in Sheffield? My passport is scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 10:30am. Praying it contains good news...

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## foreversamijo

JATayl2 said:


> Here's my timeline! Online application submitted: 16 July Biometrics appointment and (PRIORITY) application mailed to Sheffield: 21 July Email from Sheffield saying application was received and being processed: 23 July Email from Sheffield saying a "decision had been made": 6 Aug I'm a little unnerved by how quickly it went! Maybe this means there isn't as much of a backlog in Sheffield? My passport is scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 10:30am. Praying it contains good news... Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Wow! That was really fast. Congrats to you!


----------



## foreversamijo

JATayl2 said:


> Here's my timeline! Online application submitted: 16 July Biometrics appointment and (PRIORITY) application mailed to Sheffield: 21 July Email from Sheffield saying application was received and being processed: 23 July Email from Sheffield saying a "decision had been made": 6 Aug I'm a little unnerved by how quickly it went! Maybe this means there isn't as much of a backlog in Sheffield? My passport is scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 10:30am. Praying it contains good news... Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Oh, and good luck. I'm sure it's good news!


----------



## bluesky2015

JATayl2 said:


> Here's my timeline!
> 
> Online application submitted: 16 July
> Biometrics appointment and (PRIORITY) application mailed to Sheffield: 21 July
> Email from Sheffield saying application was received and being processed: 23 July
> Email from Sheffield saying a "decision had been made": 6 Aug
> 
> I'm a little unnerved by how quickly it went! Maybe this means there isn't as much of a backlog in Sheffield? My passport is scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 10:30am. Praying it contains good news...
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!


That is a great news. That was a fast result..Please keep us updated. I have submitted my online application on July 31 and mailed my documents on August 6th. I used priority serivce.. Good luck..


----------



## rinny

We have been waiting over 47 working days with since they received our documents and have not been asked for extra supporting documents and the Sheffield has not responded to our emails except to say they received our application and our priority payment. I don't understand what is going on.


----------



## suziechew

rinny said:


> We have been waiting over 47 working days with since they received our documents and have not been asked for extra supporting documents and the Sheffield has not responded to our emails except to say they received our application and our priority payment. I don't understand what is going on.


Same here we applied in may ,they confirmed our application as priority on June4th and nothing since .Its sad when even non -priority who applied after us get processed before us .
We paid for a service and we havent got it .They quoted priority will be processed in 4-6 weeks ,we are well over that ,which is why we got my MP involved ,as we paid for a service and havent recieved it .I know priority dosent mean we will get the visa ,but it does mean we get a faster reply ,good or bad .
Also when we contacted sheffield they could not find our sons application ,still havent confirmed if they have found it ,so god only knows what is going on ,it should be with my fiance's visa ,cant understand why they would seperate them as one is dependant on the other .Anyone know better please shed some light on it .


----------



## rinny

suziechew said:


> Same here we applied in may ,they confirmed our application as priority on June4th and nothing since .Its sad when even non -priority who applied after us get processed before us .
> We paid for a service and we havent got it .They quoted priority will be processed in 4-6 weeks ,we are well over that ,which is why we got my MP involved ,as we paid for a service and havent recieved it .I know priority dosent mean we will get the visa ,but it does mean we get a faster reply ,good or bad .
> Also when we contacted sheffield they could not find our sons application ,still havent confirmed if they have found it ,so god only knows what is going on ,it should be with my fiance's visa ,cant understand why they would seperate them as one is dependant on the other .Anyone know better please shed some light on it .


I hope they find it. I know they are busy and understaffed but not knowing if they lost something or if there is a problem is frustrating.


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi,

Here is my timeline for my Fiance visa application using the priority service.

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: July 31
Biometrics Completed: August 6th
Documents sent: August 6th (via Fedex)
Documents received in Sheffield: August 11th
Docs received by Sheffield: (email confirmation -still waiting)
Decision made email: Waiting


----------



## Inkaholic75

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Husband 
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: June 30th
Biometrics Completed: July 7th
Upgraded to Priority: July 15th
Documents sent: July 17th
Documents received in Sheffield (By Royal Mail): July 18th
Documents received email: July 23rd
Email asking for Appendix 2: July 23rd
Email to confirm a question in our application: July 26th
Email asking for Fed Ex account number: August 20th
Email with "Decision has been made and application will be dispatched shortly: August 21st

I am even more of a nervous wreck if that is even possible! I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst 

Thank you to all who have advised and supported (even if not to me directly!!)

Good luck to eveyone still waiting x


----------



## meganf0412

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding an estimate of priority timelines. I'm American and my husband and I applied and were denied on January 28th this year. We were appealing, but recently got our appeal court date which wasn't set until March 3rd of next year! We've already been apart for 7 months so we decided to reapply priority instead.

Originally we were denied because my husband did not meet the financial requirement (we were naive in our first application and had misinformation from a horrible visa agency called Travisa- NEVER go to them... nightmare!). Since then, my husband has gotten a much better job in which his annual salary is roughly 24,000. The last 12 months add up to close to 21,000 for us and we are very confident this time. Our document list has also been given the green light from the mods here.

I realize that our previous application will slow down our priority application, but is there anyone on here who knows of similar cases to mine and knows the estimates? I know that no one can give me a 100% accurate response as each case is different but I am applying on September 3rd and will send my documents as soon as the biometrics are in my hand (hopefully September 5th). If this is the case is October 16th an unrealistic date to have as my intended travel date?

Any responses really appreciated. Again I know there is no one answer, but any thoughts help to ease my mind. I really miss my husband and just need some peace of mind that this whole mess is almost over!


----------



## creepingdeathmusic

Here is my timeline thus far:

Type of visa: Settlement: Unmarried Partner 
Current Resident Country: Canada
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: July 27th
Upgraded to Priority: July 27th
Biometrics Completed: August 12th
Documents sent: August 12th
Documents received in Sheffield (By DHL): August 14th
Documents received email: August 14th
Email asking for Appendix 2: August 14th
Appendix 2 sent: August 14th

I am currently still waiting. I have read that a lot of people seem to forget Appendix 2 when they submit their paperwork. Does anyone know if forgetting anything bumps you back to the end of the queue? My timeline was going rather quickly but haven't heard anything from Sheffield since.


----------



## bluesky2015

creepingdeathmusic said:


> Here is my timeline thus far:
> 
> Type of visa: Settlement: Unmarried Partner
> Current Resident Country: Canada
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: July 27th
> Upgraded to Priority: July 27th
> Biometrics Completed: August 12th
> Documents sent: August 12th
> Documents received in Sheffield (By DHL): August 14th
> Documents received email: August 14th
> Email asking for Appendix 2: August 14th
> Appendix 2 sent: August 14th
> 
> I am currently still waiting. I have read that a lot of people seem to forget Appendix 2 when they submit their paperwork. Does anyone know if forgetting anything bumps you back to the end of the queue? My timeline was going rather quickly but haven't heard anything from Sheffield since.


Your timeline is exactly the same as mine. Please keep us posted when you hear anything and good luck. I applied from the US with priority..


----------



## Inkaholic75

Inkaholic75 said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Husband
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: June 30th
> Biometrics Completed: July 7th
> Upgraded to Priority: July 15th
> Documents sent: July 17th
> Documents received in Sheffield (By Royal Mail): July 18th
> Documents received email: July 23rd
> Email asking for Appendix 2: July 23rd
> Email to confirm a question in our application: July 26th
> Email asking for Fed Ex account number: August 20th
> Email with "Decision has been made and application will be dispatched shortly: August 21st
> VISA RECEIVED: 25/08/14!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am even more of a nervous wreck if that is even possible! I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst
> 
> Thank you to all who have advised and supported (even if not to me directly!!)
> 
> Good luck to eveyone still waiting x


VISA APPROVED!!!
My husband received his visa paperwork back on August 25th!!

Weirdly, the valid from date is 08/08/14 (Sample flight itinerary was 01/10/14), so from the first 'Documents received' email UKVI sent, it took 13 working days for them to approve (and this is with forgetting Appendix 2 and them asking for an International Fed Ex number (even though it was supplied AND highlighted!!) yet it still took them 9 days to dispatch (which I assume is the time to put that shiny new visa in!)

Alot of worry and anxiety has finally been lifted :cheer2:

I know it's been said before, but I have to say again a HUGE THANK YOU TO JOPPA AND NYCLON!! But also everyone else on this amazing forum who support and advise each other (I point anyone going through the visa process to this website!)

Husband will be home next week! lane:lane:


----------



## susanbarron

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Wife
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: July 26th
Biometrics Completed: Aug 8th
Documents sent: Aug 8th
Documents received in Sheffield: Aug 11th
Documents received email: Aug 14th
Email asking for Appendix 2: Aug 14th
"Decision has been made" email: waiting...


----------



## Annie212

So any other USA applicants now waking up at like 2 AM and every hour thereafter to check email? Seriously, this is insane, I know but I am not able to actually SLEEP solidly through the night unless it is a weekend since I sent the darned application in and I am only 10 days in. Suffering from UK Visa App syndrome.


----------



## susanbarron

Annie212 said:


> So any other USA applicants now waking up at like 2 AM and every hour thereafter to check email? Seriously, this is insane, I know but I am not able to actually SLEEP solidly through the night unless it is a weekend since I sent the darned application in and I am only 10 days in. Suffering from UK Visa App syndrome.



OMG, YES! Ha ha! I haven't slept well in weeks!
I get so excited at bed time every day bc it's the start of a new day of hope. First thing I do when I wake up is check my email. Then hit refresh about every 10 minutes until 11:00am CST when I know it's 5:00 there 😩


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> OMG, YES! Ha ha! I haven't slept well in weeks!
> I get so excited at bed time every day bc it's the start of a new day of hope. First thing I do when I wake up is check my email. Then hit refresh about every 10 minutes until 11:00am CST when I know it's 5:00 there 😩


(Laughing) - yes, I know that feeling. Once it is 5 PM in the UK I can actually function normally and "do things" that I am supposed to. It is the most bizarre lifestyle. My husband goes to work at 6 AM UK time every morning and so I am usually up until 10/10:30 PM each night for a few texts. Hey how ya' doin? Get any sleep? Hear anything? Have a nice day at work - Love you. Then I sleep until 2 AM, wake up and check email. Doze and check every hour until 5 AM when I finally get up and get coffee. I refresh email and the forum every 10 minutes, like you and wait until 10 AM my time because my husband is then off work in the UK and he calls me. Then it is time for him to go to bed and I spend the rest of my day trying to not think about the next day. As much as I hated losing a day to a holiday (last Monday Bank Holiday in UK) I actually slept really well because I knew there would be no emails. 
Because I am still so early in, aside from the vague hope that I will be lottery lucky enough to get my visa decision in record breaking time - HA, I am most paranoid that they will email asking for a document or some piece of evidence that we forgot and so I am on my toes constantly and make sure my husband is checking his email morning and night as well. 
Here's hoping everyone hears something today or tomorrow (esp. Pannyann) to avoid facing another long weekend without knowing. Cheers everyone Annie


----------



## susanbarron

I'm also finding myself checking the return Fedex label I sent with my application, just in case it has been sent & I haven't gotten the "A decision has been made" email. Good grief...if I could just relax :-O


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> I'm also finding myself checking the return Fedex label I sent with my application, just in case it has been sent & I haven't gotten the "A decision has been made" email. Good grief...if I could just relax :-O


Yes, I loaded my Fedex return info on my phone app and check it at least once a day to see if there is any activity. That was my thought exactly, just in case they don't send an email. The stress of not getting my original documents back in one piece is almost as bad as the awaiting the decision of a visa. Weekend is here, so I slept really well last night and actually slept in to 7:30 which is a miracle. I am usually wide awake at 5 AM. A few days of rest for everyone and then back to the routine.


----------



## emilywlsue

Hi NRS

Can i know when did you get your Fiancee visa in your hand? Thanks.


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> I'm also finding myself checking the return Fedex label I sent with my application, just in case it has been sent & I haven't gotten the "A decision has been made" email. Good grief...if I could just relax :-O



Okay Susan (laughing) - one more hour and it is officially MONDAY in the UK. Start of a brand new week. Still 10 hours away from the start of the work week though. 

For us Americans it is Labor Day but thank heaven it is not another holiday in the UK so business as usual. Means I will be up at 2 AM and checking email. La dee da .. 

I am still hoping for that miracle lottery lucky email that says we took your priority payment seriously and here ya' go (laughing). 

Good luck everyone who is still waiting to hear 

Cheers Annie


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Priority Visa Service purchased on August 9, 2014 (Saturday) from VFS Global
Date application submitted: August 9, 2014 (Saturday) Online or In Person: Online
Date biometrics taken: August 13, 2014 (Wednesday) - Oakland California Office
Date Package Mailed to UKBA: August 14, 2014 (Thursday Evening)- Fedex International Priority - scheduled to arrive by Noon at Sheffield on August 18, 2014 (Monday)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 18, 2014 @ 9:37 AM / signed for by receptionist - front desk
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email from Sheffield: Rec'd August 18, 2014 @ 3 PM - confirming rec't of application and acknowledging priority service
Projected timeline given: None Given

Date Decision Email Rec'd: (TBA) 
Date your visa was received: (TBA)


----------



## susanbarron

Annie212 said:


> Okay Susan (laughing) - one more hour and it is officially MONDAY in the UK. Start of a brand new week. Still 10 hours away from the start of the work week though.
> 
> For us Americans it is Labor Day but thank heaven it is not another holiday in the UK so business as usual. Means I will be up at 2 AM and checking email. La dee da ..
> 
> I am still hoping for that miracle lottery lucky email that says we took your priority payment seriously and here ya' go (laughing).
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still waiting to hear
> 
> Cheers Annie
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Priority Visa Service purchased on August 9, 2014 (Saturday) from VFS Global
> Date application submitted: August 9, 2014 (Saturday) Online or In Person: Online
> Date biometrics taken: August 13, 2014 (Wednesday) - Oakland California Office
> Date Package Mailed to UKBA: August 14, 2014 (Thursday Evening)- Fedex International Priority - scheduled to arrive by Noon at Sheffield on August 18, 2014 (Monday)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 18, 2014 @ 9:37 AM / signed for by receptionist - front desk
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Email from Sheffield: Rec'd August 18, 2014 @ 3 PM - confirming rec't of application and acknowledging priority service
> Projected timeline given: None Given
> 
> Date Decision Email Rec'd: (TBA)
> Date your visa was received: (TBA)


Yep, been thinking about that all day! Just 9 more hours until the office opens for another week of hoping! Weekends have been the tough part for me.


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> Yep, been thinking about that all day! Just 9 more hours until the office opens for another week of hoping! Weekends have been the tough part for me.


They drag don't they? I have been playing "tourist" in my own country. I love San Francisco and have not been here for years so my friend and I are trying to kill time by sightseeing. Been to the wharf, the aquarium, the dungeons, horse back riding on the beach.  Anything and everything to keep busy. Today has probably been the longest day. Both of us are just too tired to go and do anything so just sitting around for the most part. My husband is on his day off in the UK so we were texting earlier but he is having a quiet, lazy one too and just watching movies. 

I have been reading other threads and trying to learn new stuff. Researching the Surinder Singh route as well. My UK hubby has EU rights he really did not know he had so it is fascinating stuff.


----------



## susanbarron

Annie212 said:


> They drag don't they? I have been playing "tourist" in my own country. I love San Francisco and have not been here for years so my friend and I are trying to kill time by sightseeing. Been to the wharf, the aquarium, the dungeons, horse back riding on the beach. Anything and everything to keep busy. Today has probably been the longest day. Both of us are just too tired to go and do anything so just sitting around for the most part. My husband is on his day off in the UK so we were texting earlier but he is having a quiet, lazy one too and just watching movies.
> 
> I have been reading other threads and trying to learn new stuff. Researching the Surinder Singh route as well. My UK hubby has EU rights he really did not know he had so it is fascinating stuff.


My wait has been a long one. My first application was refused. Both my hubby & I misunderstood the returning resident qualifications, & that's what I originally applied for. I had ILR before, so I thought this was going to be easy peasy. My husband received a job transfer back to Aberdeen in March. My 3 kids, 2 dogs and I have been staying with my parents, which was meant to be 3-4 months tops. My hubby came over on 24 July to pick up the dogs & our middle daughter and they took a cruise over. Meanwhile, the day before they got on the boat in NY, we got an email saying my visa had been refused bc I didn't qualify as a returning resident. It took another 2 weeks to get my documents returned, so I could turn around & reapply. I am maxed out on stress...my poor 10 year old started school & I'm not there...it's killing me. Meanwhile, I keep telling my 6 & 12 yr olds...any day now. We just need to be there & settled already. I did take them to stay at a fun hotel this weekend for a little pretend getaway just to break up the monotony.

Ok, so that was more than you wanted to know, but there it is...lol

PS...I'm originally from Santa Maria...where in CA are you?


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> My wait has been a long one. My first application was refused. Both my hubby & I misunderstood the returning resident qualifications, & that's what I originally applied for. I had ILR before, so I thought this was going to be easy peasy. My husband received a job transfer back to Aberdeen in March. My 3 kids, 2 dogs and I have been staying with my parents, which was meant to be 3-4 months tops. My hubby came over on 24 July to pick up the dogs & our middle daughter and they took a cruise over. Meanwhile, the day before they got on the boat in NY, we got an email saying my visa had been refused bc I didn't qualify as a returning resident. It took another 2 weeks to get my documents returned, so I could turn around & reapply. I am maxed out on stress...my poor 10 year old started school & I'm not there...it's killing me. Meanwhile, I keep telling my 6 & 12 yr olds...any day now. We just need to be there & settled already. I did take them to stay at a fun hotel this weekend for a little pretend getaway just to break up the monotony.
> 
> Ok, so that was more than you wanted to know, but there it is...lol
> 
> PS...I'm originally from Santa Maria...where in CA are you?


Oh Wow, dear lady ... your stress is completely understandable. That is some ordeal and to be separated from one of your children in the process, that is really devastating. I am hoping for your sake that you hear back really fast. The processes are so intricate and mind boggling any way and then to have to repeat them again is beyond what I can imagine. 

I am in Fremont currently. Staying with a dear friend while I await the outcome of this application process. We gave up our home in the northwest and I resigned my employment for a time so I could be flexible in my travel. 

In the meantime, my husband secured work and waited for the 6 months to pass. Originally, he went to look after his brother who was ill but we decided we wanted to relocate there and so started looking at what we had to do. We missed the EU route completely, which is a shame because that would have been a very feasible option for us back then and we would have been settled by now but instead he has been working away and we finally were able to apply this past month. He makes enough money and everything was in order, we just are doing the usual stress over whether or not the ECO will find some flaw in it and reject the application. 

I went to the UK in February and stayed as long as I could before coming back to apply. I went as a regular tourist on the advice from the consulate because the visa processes were taking so long and with my brother in law passing away rather suddenly I did not want to take a big gamble and miss the funeral. I got to do some looking around and I really fell in love with my husband's country so I am game to try and live and work there. It will be a big life changing event for sure. 

Crossing my fingers for you, Susan. I am really hoping you get some good news this week and get your family back under one roof again. Hang in there!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Galulie

Hello everyone! My husband and I got married on August 3rd in Canada, and unfortunately, since he's British, he has since had to return home. I way over think everything, so since I applied for the visa I haven't been able to fall asleep until 4am!
I paid for the priority service having foreseen this issue, but I'm still really impatient! Here is my timeline:

Applying from: Canada, the branch in Ottawa
Type of visa applied for: Wife with priority service
Date online application submitted: August 16, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Monday, August 25, 2014 
Date Package Mailed to UKBA: August 25, 2014 via DHL. VFS Canada arranges delivery
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation of receipt: TBD
Date Decision Email Received: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD

Should I be worried that I submitted my application a week ago but have yet to receive a confirmation that they have my application? When I applied for my working holiday visa three years ago I had received my visa by this time! 

I think my anxiety is worsened because I found a really cheap fare on a transatlantic cruise at the end of October, so I have already booked my trip :/ Rookie mistake, I know


----------



## susanbarron

Galulie said:


> Hello everyone! My husband and I got married on August 3rd in Canada, and unfortunately, since he's British, he has since had to return home. I way over think everything, so since I applied for the visa I haven't been able to fall asleep until 4am!
> I paid for the priority service having foreseen this issue, but I'm still really impatient! Here is my timeline:
> 
> Applying from: Canada, the branch in Ottawa
> Type of visa applied for: Wife with priority service
> Date online application submitted: August 16, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Monday, August 25, 2014
> Date Package Mailed to UKBA: August 25, 2014 via DHL. VFS Canada arranges delivery
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation of receipt: TBD
> Date Decision Email Received: TBD
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> 
> Should I be worried that I submitted my application a week ago but have yet to receive a confirmation that they have my application? When I applied for my working holiday visa three years ago I had received my visa by this time!
> 
> I think my anxiety is worsened because I found a really cheap fare on a transatlantic cruise at the end of October, so I have already booked my trip :/ Rookie mistake, I know


Congrats on your marriage!
No, I don't think you need to be worried yet. My application arrived on 11 Aug, but I didn't receive notification that I was received until 14 Aug. I've also read some instances where people never get an acknowledgement email. Hang tight. You can always send a quick email & ask to confirm it has been received. Good luck ;-)


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> Congrats on your marriage!
> No, I don't think you need to be worried yet. My application arrived on 11 Aug, but I didn't receive notification that I was received until 14 Aug. I've also read some instances where people never get an acknowledgement email. Hang tight. You can always send a quick email & ask to confirm it has been received. Good luck ;-)


Hi Susan,

My timeline is the same as yours. Please keep us posted on your application. Although, I do not expect anything soon because I have a refusal before but I am still looking forward to their email. 

Thank you


----------



## susanbarron

waiting.stars said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> My timeline is the same as yours. Please keep us posted on your application. Although, I do not expect anything soon because I have a refusal before but I am still looking forward to their email.
> 
> Thank you


Will do! I feel like it should be getting close, but I'm not holding my breath or booking airfare just yet. I'm beyond impatient! lol


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> Will do! I feel like it should be getting close, but I'm not holding my breath or booking airfare just yet. I'm beyond impatient! lol


Same here, it is with no doubt a very painful wait but I am sure you will hear soon. 
I wish you best of luck


----------



## LoriAnn

waiting.stars said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> My timeline is the same as yours. Please keep us posted on your application. Although, I do not expect anything soon because I have a refusal before but I am still looking forward to their email.
> 
> Thank you


I'm pretty close in timeline with you ladies too  I mailed my documents off on the 25th.


----------



## bluesky2015

LoriAnn said:


> I'm pretty close in timeline with you ladies too  I mailed my documents off on the 25th.


I am glad that we have the same timeline. Right now, I feel like :rant: , hahaha.. Lets hope for the best and keep each other posted..


----------



## Annie212

waiting.stars said:


> I am glad that we have the same timeline. Right now, I feel like :rant: , hahaha.. Lets hope for the best and keep each other posted..



Yep .. we are all within the same time frames. Is everyone a spouse visa or do we have some fiance visas? and how about priority? Are we all priority? 

Cheers Annie


----------



## bluesky2015

Annie212 said:


> Yep .. we are all within the same time frames. Is everyone a spouse visa or do we have some fiance visas? and how about priority? Are we all priority?
> 
> Cheers Annie


I am the reapplying for my fiance visa from U.S. I also would like to know which financial Cat you guys applied under? Mine is Cat D...


----------



## LoriAnn

waiting.stars said:


> I am glad that we have the same timeline. Right now, I feel like :rant: , hahaha.. Lets hope for the best and keep each other posted..


I agree  It's such a comfort to speak with those going through the exact same process.
I'm spouse visa and went priority, I'm also all :ranger: and going crazy too lol.


----------



## Annie212

waiting.stars said:


> I am the reapplying for my fiance visa from U.S. I also would like to know which financial Cat you guys applied under? Mine is Cat D...


We applied under Cat A. / Spouse and Priority. 

My biometrics were taken on Aug 13th and docs to Sheffield w/ confirmation email from them on the 18th.


----------



## LoriAnn

I went Category A as well.


----------



## susanbarron

Annie212...

Another day has passed. Will we sleep tonight? Hoping to see some "Decision has been made" emails posted this week!? Surely there's a group of us that have to be getting close?!

Hanging in there :lalala:


----------



## susanbarron

Annie212 said:


> We applied under Cat A. / Spouse and Priority.
> 
> My biometrics were taken on Aug 13th and docs to Sheffield w/ confirmation email from them on the 18th.


PS... What's this category stuff y'all are talking about? I'm lost...
Is it in reference to finances? A because my DH makes more than the required amount? I seem to remember it being the first choice. I added our savings account info too, just in case. Just wanted to give them a double whammy of funds so they won't come back bugging, lol.


----------



## nyclon

susanbarron said:


> PS... What's this category stuff y'all are talking about? I'm lost...
> Is it in reference to finances? A because my DH makes more than the required amount? I seem to remember it being the first choice. I added our savings account info too, just in case. Just wanted to give them a double whammy of funds so they won't come back bugging, lol.


Did you not fill out Appendix 2? You have to choose which category you are using to meet the financial requirement.


----------



## susanbarron

nyclon said:


> Did you not fill out Appendix 2? You have to choose which category you are using to meet the financial requirement.


Yes, I filled one out. I just didn't know the terminology of spouse, settlement, category A. There's so many Tiers & categories, I really wasn't certain what folks were referring to.


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> Yes, I filled one out. I just didn't know the terminology of spouse, settlement, category A. There's so many Tiers & categories, I really wasn't certain what folks were referring to.


Sorry for not answering this sooner. Yes, its just the Financial Category you applied under. We applied under A as it is only my husband's income we are using. Thankfully, since he is over the threshold by an acceptable measure, we did not need to use anything else. 

I am with you. No sleep this week for sure (laughing). :yawn::yawn:


----------



## Mmerya

Annie212 said:


> So any other USA applicants now waking up at like 2 AM and every hour thereafter to check email? Seriously, this is insane, I know but I am not able to actually SLEEP solidly through the night unless it is a weekend since I sent the darned application in and I am only 10 days in. Suffering from UK Visa App syndrome.



HAHAHAH! Not laughing at you... WITH YOU! My application just arrived yesterday according to Fed Ex... AND I AM OBSESSING OVER THE CONFIRMATION E-MAIL! UGH! I KEEP CHECKING! I know I have about 5 weeks to wait! But so much effort and thought was put into that 4.5 lb box... and SO MUCH is riding on a simple decision! UGH! Will I survive the wait??!!!!!!


----------



## LoriAnn

I soo hear you Mmerya lol I mentioned it on another thread but it's worse than being a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## Annie212

Mmerya said:


> HAHAHAH! Not laughing at you... WITH YOU! My application just arrived yesterday according to Fed Ex... AND I AM OBSESSING OVER THE CONFIRMATION E-MAIL! UGH! I KEEP CHECKING! I know I have about 5 weeks to wait! But so much effort and thought was put into that 4.5 lb box... and SO MUCH is riding on a simple decision! UGH! Will I survive the wait??!!!!!!


Laughing. Oh yes, and the wait begins. Its okay. I think everyone starts checking just in case. There have been some posters here who have gotten their confirmation emails days after the Fedex tracking confirms delivery so hang in there. 
You will survive  
Just try and get rest. That is the worst part, the time difference and knowing they are open for business 8 hours ahead of us. I was up at 3 AM today and finally got up (its now 5:10 AM) as it is just no use trying to go back to sleep. I will take get a nap later today when all is quiet and the UKVI is closed :couch2:

Hang in there ... Cheers Annie


----------



## bluesky2015

LoriAnn said:


> I went Category A as well.


Thank you for the info. So I guess I am the only one with Cat D. I am not really looking forward to the "decision has been made" email for a while .


----------



## Annie212

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you for the info. So I guess I am the only one with Cat D. I am not really looking forward to the "decision has been made" email for a while .


What is your timeline looking like so far, Waitingstars ?


----------



## bluesky2015

Annie212 said:


> What is your timeline looking like so far, Waitingstars ?


Reapplied for fiance visa (Priority) online on July 31, got confirmation email on August 14th.


----------



## susanbarron

waiting.stars said:


> Reapplied for fiance visa (Priority) online on July 31, got confirmation email on August 14th.


Sorry for my ignorance, but which one is Category D? Is that the savings option?


----------



## Pallykin

susanbarron said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but which one is Category D? Is that the savings option?


Yes.


----------



## susanbarron

Pallykin said:


> Yes.


Thanks 

Then, waiting.stars, I don't think you should be worried. I'm sure visas are granted regularly to Cat. D applicants, otherwise it wouldn't be an option. I'm sure you're like me, I've been overthinking everything & giving myself silly reasons to worry. It's hard to sit back & take a deep breath. My visa is now my obsession, lol...
Hang in there :hug:


----------



## Pallykin

I should think that applying under category D *could* be the most straightforward. 

In my case, the money is in one account at an investment firm that answers their phones many, many hours of the day and night, and the people answering the phones actually know what they're talking about. This compared with checking payslips, taxes paid, bank statements (bankers hours!)...


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> Thanks
> 
> Then, waiting.stars, I don't think you should be worried. I'm sure visas are granted regularly to Cat. D applicants, otherwise it wouldn't be an option. I'm sure you're like me, I've been overthinking everything & giving myself silly reasons to worry. It's hard to sit back & take a deep breath. My visa is now my obsession, lol...
> Hang in there :hug:


Thank you dear for your support, I appreciate it. I keep thinking did I miss anything. Let's wait and see. Best wishes for all of us  :angel:


----------



## bluesky2015

Pallykin said:


> I should think that applying under category D *could* be the most straightforward.
> 
> In my case, the money is in one account at an investment firm that answers their phones many, many hours of the day and night, and the people answering the phones actually know what they're talking about. This compared with checking payslips, taxes paid, bank statements (bankers hours!)...


Thank you and I hope that they do not find any error in my application. We'll just wait and see


----------



## Mmerya

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you for the info. So I guess I am the only one with Cat D. I am not really looking forward to the "decision has been made" email for a while .


I'm a category D girl,too! You would think that would make things easier.... Either you have it or you don't! But that may just be wishful thinking! Hang in there you time is coming....


----------



## LoriAnn

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you dear for your support, I appreciate it. I keep thinking did I miss anything. Let's wait and see. Best wishes for all of us  :angel:


I keep fearing "maybe I missed something" too. I don't know about you but I feel like I looked it over about 1,200 times to double check it all before I sent and then even still I've got a "Did I x, y, z??" voice nagging in the back of my head.


----------



## bluesky2015

Mmerya said:


> I'm a category D girl,too! You would think that would make things easier.... Either you have it or you don't! But that may just be wishful thinking! Hang in there you time is coming....


Bless your heart. It feels so nice to see so many kind and supportive people here. Thank so much..Let's hope our time to reunite with our loved ones come soon, In Shaa Allah


----------



## bluesky2015

LoriAnn said:


> I keep fearing "maybe I missed something" too. I don't know about you but I feel like I looked it over about 1,200 times to double check it all before I sent and then even still I've got a "Did I x, y, z??" voice nagging in the back of my head.


I think you are right dear, we all doubt ourselves at this point . I am glad that I have a job which keeps me busy and I try not to bother myself to count how many days have been passed since the confirmation email. Sometimes I feel like :faint:, hahaha..


----------



## Mmerya

waiting.stars said:


> I think you are right dear, we all doubt ourselves at this point . I am glad that I have a job which keeps me busy and I try not to bother myself to count how many days have been passed since the confirmation email. Sometimes I feel like :faint:, hahaha..


Still waiting on the confirmation e-mail!!!! Lol! It is nice to know others are in the same agonizing boat.... Others just cannot understand completely. 

Lol! I almost feel lost without all those supporting documents and their copies! Been working on it for months! But at least it felt like progress... Now not knowing or having control... Ugh! 

Will not obsess.... Will not go crazy in waiting! Not even expecting to hear anything for weeks.... Only been a few days... Is there any hope for sanity after this journey? Lol!!


----------



## LoriAnn

I love this thread, I know I've said it before but it's such a comfort to talk to others who have been there and are currently going through the process.

You're so lucky Waiting.Stars! I've taken off from work already so I just sit twiddling my thumbs most days lol. Hehe we're all :faint: ing with you. Imagine how excited we'll be when the visa goes through ~fingers crossed~ I can't even imagine what a wonderful relief that will be. I'm very sure I'll probably cry. 

You're so right Mmerya, others don't understand and it's not made easier when friends and family (though they're caring) say "You're STILL not together??" It's like salt in the wound. Haha yes, and being buried in paperwork recently and then when you wash your hands of it and send it off it's kind of a lost feeling lol. 

I'm thinking of each of you ladies everyday. Hopefully we'll all be drinking some Yorkshire Harrogate and enjoying some Maltesers with our loved ones soon hehe.


----------



## rarefied

Hello everyone! I'm new here and have really found this and other threads to be so helpful during this arduous waiting game. Although I've already posted it elsewhere in this forum, I thought it would be useful to post my timeline here:

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife
Date application submitted (online): July 16, 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 18, 2014
Date documentation received/acknowledged by UK Border Agency office: July 29, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none 
Upgrade to Priority Service payment confirmation emailed to Sheffield: August 18, 2014
Request for missing documentation (husband's latest Tax Return and NI Contributions): September 2, 2014
Missing documentation emailed back to Sheffield: September 3, 2014
Date your visa was received: Waiting patiently!! 

Good luck to everyone who is also waiting! Looking forward to good news for everyone


----------



## Annie212

rarefied said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here and have really found this and other threads to be so helpful during this arduous waiting game. Although I've already posted it elsewhere in this forum, I thought it would be useful to post my timeline here:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife
> Date application submitted (online): July 16, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: July 18, 2014
> Date documentation received/acknowledged by UK Border Agency office: July 29, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none
> Upgrade to Priority Service payment confirmation emailed to Sheffield: August 18, 2014
> Request for missing documentation (husband's latest Tax Return and NI Contributions): September 2, 2014
> Missing documentation emailed back to Sheffield: September 3, 2014
> Date your visa was received: Waiting patiently!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is also waiting! Looking forward to good news for everyone



And good luck to you, Rarefied. May you get your decision soon. Cheers Annie


----------



## susanbarron

LoriAnn said:


> I love this thread, I know I've said it before but it's such a comfort to talk to others who have been there and are currently going through the process.
> 
> You're so lucky Waiting.Stars! I've taken off from work already so I just sit twiddling my thumbs most days lol. Hehe we're all :faint: ing with you. Imagine how excited we'll be when the visa goes through ~fingers crossed~ I can't even imagine what a wonderful relief that will be. I'm very sure I'll probably cry.
> 
> You're so right Mmerya, others don't understand and it's not made easier when friends and family (though they're caring) say "You're STILL not together??" It's like salt in the wound. Haha yes, and being buried in paperwork recently and then when you wash your hands of it and send it off it's kind of a lost feeling lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of each of you ladies everyday. Hopefully we'll all be drinking some Yorkshire Harrogate and enjoying some Maltesers with our loved ones soon hehe.


TOTALLY relating to the twitting the thumbs scenario! We sold our house & cars, so 2 outa 3 of my kids & myself are staying with my parents (who live in the country with no access to town without a vehicle). I am BEYOND bored! I've been doing everyone's laundry just to give myself something to do. Even went over to my sister's & did all her laundry too...lol. How is that for being bored?! 

And I cry every day. I haven't see my husband for more than 12 hours since March 3rd and my 10 year old daughter since July 25th. It's just so hard! Guess we can all just offer support & hope for that "decision" email every day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> TOTALLY relating to the twitting the thumbs scenario! We sold our house & cars, so 2 outa 3 of my kids & myself are staying with my parents (who live in the country with no access to town without a vehicle). I am BEYOND bored! I've been doing everyone's laundry just to give myself something to do. Even went over to my sister's & did all her laundry too...lol. How is that for being bored?!
> 
> And I cry every day. I haven't see my husband for more than 12 hours since March 3rd and my 10 year old daughter since July 25th. It's just so hard! Guess we can all just offer support & hope for that "decision" email every day :fingerscrossed:


I hear you. I haven't seen my fiance since 2012 and skype is the only way we chat and see each other


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> TOTALLY relating to the twitting the thumbs scenario! We sold our house & cars, so 2 outa 3 of my kids & myself are staying with my parents (who live in the country with no access to town without a vehicle). I am BEYOND bored! I've been doing everyone's laundry just to give myself something to do. Even went over to my sister's & did all her laundry too...lol. How is that for being bored?!
> 
> And I cry every day. I haven't see my husband for more than 12 hours since March 3rd and my 10 year old daughter since July 25th. It's just so hard! Guess we can all just offer support & hope for that "decision" email every day :fingerscrossed:


Oh that is so sad. I am so sorry to hear about the separation of families. I am very grateful that my husband and I have not been separated that long. We have been together 19 years and the longest we have been apart was the 3 1/2 mos when he first went to the UK to take care of his brother. I flew over after the 3 1/2 mos and stayed for almost 6 months doing tourist stuff. I only came back to the US on August 1st so basically we have been apart for a month and we talk every day. We miss each other but we still laugh and have a good time chatting and texting over the phone. We both share the same sense of humor so we are a bit cynical about life in general. I miss him and the family and I miss my horse. 

I am not employed at the moment either so I can relate to being bored. I am staying with a dear friend and trying to stay mentally busy so not to dwell on this process too much but it's really no use. I am up at 2 AM and just have to deal with it.  

Hang in there everyone. There will be some good news soon.


----------



## mrpigs

Decision email arrived today, 15 days to the day since Sheffield acknowledged the package and 17 days since it arrived. Spouse visa (priority) so got the 500 usd worth of service! Terrified my wife has been denied though.

I am a little bit on edge and will post a full timeline when I know, provisionally Monday!


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> TOTALLY relating to the twitting the thumbs scenario! We sold our house & cars, so 2 outa 3 of my kids & myself are staying with my parents (who live in the country with no access to town without a vehicle). I am BEYOND bored! I've been doing everyone's laundry just to give myself something to do. Even went over to my sister's & did all her laundry too...lol. How is that for being bored?!


I think I can beat that (laughing). I am SO BORED (laughing) I have actually printed the FLR(M) form in order to study it and the Appendix that goes with it in order to see what documents and requirements are for the next step (2 1/2 years from now) even though I have not been told I can relocate in the first place. Yeah, I am with you completely. BORED BORED BORED. Ho Hum. 
I realize, of course, that everything may change in 2 1/2 years but I honestly have nothing better to do. :violin:


----------



## susanbarron

mrpigs said:


> Decision email arrived today, 15 days to the day since Sheffield acknowledged the package and 17 days since it arrived. Spouse visa (priority) so got the 500 usd worth of service! Terrified my wife has been denied though.
> 
> I am a little bit on edge and will post a full timeline when I know, provisionally Monday!


YES!!!!!! Love hearing decisions are being made!!! Praying for a shiny visa in your wife's passport!!!


----------



## susanbarron

Annie212....do you have any laundry I can fold? lololol


----------



## Annie212

susanbarron said:


> Annie212....do you have any laundry I can fold? lololol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Annie212

mrpigs said:


> Decision email arrived today, 15 days to the day since Sheffield acknowledged the package and 17 days since it arrived. Spouse visa (priority) so got the 500 usd worth of service! Terrified my wife has been denied though.
> 
> I am a little bit on edge and will post a full timeline when I know, provisionally Monday!


Excellent Mrpigs

That is awesome news. :cheer2: Positive thoughts, positive thoughts. I recall you submitted around mid August or so. That gives me hope. 

Cheers Annie


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> Annie212....do you have any laundry I can fold? lololol


hahaha, I think we might end up fighting over this, because I need it as well, although I have a job but its not enough for me


----------



## bluesky2015

mrpigs said:


> Decision email arrived today, 15 days to the day since Sheffield acknowledged the package and 17 days since it arrived. Spouse visa (priority) so got the 500 usd worth of service! Terrified my wife has been denied though.
> 
> I am a little bit on edge and will post a full timeline when I know, provisionally Monday!


Congrats. I guess your application was very straight forward. I am sure its a good news .. keep us posted..


----------



## Pallykin

Annie212 said:


> I am up at 2 AM


Your jet lag should be minimal... just tell everyone you're preparing for the inevitable return to the UK...

Cool to hear about the rented horse. I used to ride when I was growing up in Surrey. I was mad about horses. It was too expensive here and also too hot or too cold so I gave it up. It just wasn't the same. My sister and I used to go for a hack in the woods every Sunday with the same group of girls. Great memories.


----------



## Annie212

Pallykin said:


> Your jet lag should be minimal... just tell everyone you're preparing for the inevitable return to the UK...
> 
> Cool to hear about the rented horse. I used to ride when I was growing up in Surrey. I was mad about horses. It was too expensive here and also too hot or too cold so I gave it up. It just wasn't the same. My sister and I used to go for a hack in the woods every Sunday with the same group of girls. Great memories.


(laughing). I know, right. My primary timezone on my phone is London so I know when my husband is going to work and when he gets home. It helps me keep it straight in my head. 

The hacks are great. Nicely wooded trails and everyone goes on them so there is always someone to ride with. I love it there. Leasing a horse in the UK is so easy and so inexpensive compared to the US or at least in the parts I have lived / am living. I told Susan the horse lease was a gift from my husband as the "carrot on the stick" to drive the car he got for us. Want to see your horse? You gotta drive (laughing). It has helped me so much in getting out and just doing it. The more driving, the better I got. Still not 100 % confident, especially when going someplace new (have to check that google map thingy first and make sure I know how many round - de - bouts I am going to encounter LOL) 

I can't wait to get back at it. lane:


----------



## Pallykin

Annie212 said:


> (laughing). I know, right. My primary timezone on my phone is London so I know when my husband is going to work and when he gets home. It helps me keep it straight in my head.
> 
> The hacks are great. Nicely wooded trails and everyone goes on them so there is always someone to ride with. I love it there. Leasing a horse in the UK is so easy and so inexpensive compared to the US or at least in the parts I have lived / am living. I told Susan the horse lease was a gift from my husband as the "carrot on the stick" to drive the car he got for us. Want to see your horse? You gotta drive (laughing). It has helped me so much in getting out and just doing it. The more driving, the better I got. Still not 100 % confident, especially when going someplace new (have to check that google map thingy first and make sure I know how many round - de - bouts I am going to encounter LOL)
> 
> I can't wait to get back at it. lane:


Coming from Massachusetts, I have an advantage as far as those roundabouts go as we have them here. Only we call them rotaries, they are absolute free-for-alls, and the traffic flows counter-clockwise.


----------



## Galulie

Reading all the work you guys put into your applications makes me really worried! My printer broke part way through printing documents so I wasn't able to add in our skype records etc. but I have our old lease from when we lived together... 

I'm going crazy at home like you all are! My contract was up for renewal at work, and since I knew I would be leaving, and I needed time off before the wedding, I had to leave. 

I get the impression a lot of you have been married for quite some time! I think I would be less worried if that were the case with me. 

I had to move in with my parents after my last stint abroad, so they have been keeping me busy with jobs every day. I also fill my days with imaginary interior design of my future flat!


----------



## susanbarron

Galulie said:


> Reading all the work you guys put into your applications makes me really worried! My printer broke part way through printing documents so I wasn't able to add in our skype records etc. but I have our old lease from when we lived together...
> 
> I'm going crazy at home like you all are! My contract was up for renewal at work, and since I knew I would be leaving, and I needed time off before the wedding, I had to leave.
> 
> I get the impression a lot of you have been married for quite some time! I think I would be less worried if that were the case with me.
> 
> I had to move in with my parents after my last stint abroad, so they have been keeping me busy with jobs every day. I also fill my days with imaginary interior design of my future flat!


I didn't include any extra documentation about my husband & my relationship, other than our marriage license. I didn't know I needed to? We've been married for 15 yrs & have 3 kids, I can't imagine them questioning our relationship. At least I sure as heck hope not?!?!


----------



## Galulie

susanbarron said:


> I didn't include any extra documentation about my husband & my relationship, other than our marriage license. I didn't know I needed to? We've been married for 15 yrs & have 3 kids, I can't imagine them questioning our relationship. At least I sure as heck hope not?!?!


Like I said, I think you should be fine! If they don't believe you had three children out of love they would be crazy. My husband and I have been together for three years now. Other than two wedding pictures and a letter from my Husband, I only added what I saw as the bare minimum (marriage license, application, supporting documents, etc). One problem is that I didn't realise I needed to add in Appendix 2! I have filled it out now in case they ask for it.


----------



## susanbarron

Galulie said:


> Like I said, I think you should be fine! If they don't believe you had three children out of love they would be crazy. My husband and I have been together for three years now. Other than two wedding pictures and a letter from my Husband, I only added what I saw as the bare minimum (marriage license, application, supporting documents, etc). One problem is that I didn't realise I needed to add in Appendix 2! I have filled it out now in case they ask for it.


Oh, they WILL ask for it, lolololol
I forgot to send mine originally too. I think a lot of people do. It's not abundantly clear that you need to fill it out. It needs to be part of the application section, in my opinion. Not something separate. Oh well. You'll likely get the email that it's been received, then a 2nd email asking for the supplement. I received my email within a minute if each other. You're on the ball by having it ready to send! :thumb:


----------



## CarebearMorgan

*spouse visa from US*

Hi All,
As I have just begun sorting thru all of the information, I am overwhelmed.
Do you do everything online via the UK gov't site?
Or use VFS? When I clicked on the biometrics info, (thinking I would learn where to go) I was diverted to this site.
It mentioned the priority application and extra cost (due at same time).
I can't seem to find what to do!
Also, the info that would have to come from my spouse, does he submit it from his end or FedEx it to me to submit?
Thank you all for being here.


----------



## mrpigs

waiting.stars said:


> Congrats. I guess your application was very straight forward. I am sure its a good news .. keep us posted..


Thanks!

I hope so, I can't see anything too tricky. No previous denials/over stays, easily over income requirement...

But still, there's always a niggling in the back of my head.


----------



## mrpigs

In my paranoia, I've checked the ingoing and outgoing weights on FedEx's website.

Outgoing was: 4.2lbs(USA >UK)

Incoming is: 3.5lbs (UK > USA)

which seems heavy if they've taken the copies. Do they take the copies even if you're denied?


----------



## susanbarron

mrpigs said:


> In my paranoia, I've checked the ingoing and outgoing weights on FedEx's website.
> 
> Outgoing was: 4.2lbs(USA >UK)
> 
> Incoming is: 3.5lbs (UK > USA)
> 
> which seems heavy if they've taken the copies. Do they take the copies even if you're denied?


They make copies. Even if you've provided stuff via email. They'll return the whole shebang back to you. I'm sure this isn't any negative indication. Take a deep breath & try to keep yourself busy over the weekend! Monday will be here before you know it & you'll be celebrating! Hang in there!


----------



## bluesky2015

mrpigs said:


> In my paranoia, I've checked the ingoing and outgoing weights on FedEx's website.
> 
> Outgoing was: 4.2lbs(USA >UK)
> 
> Incoming is: 3.5lbs (UK > USA)
> 
> which seems heavy if they've taken the copies. Do they take the copies even if you're denied?


Yes, they do keep the copies regardless of the outcome. I know it because I had a refusal application from last year. Don't worry, as you said your application is very clear. I am positive that you will get a good news by Monday. As Susan said, try to keep yourself busy 

Good luck...


----------



## mrpigs

Thanks for the reassuring words, I'm not prone to paranoia but given how invasive this whole shebang is it's got my a little on edge.

Glad to know that weight thing isn't a problem.


----------



## broadstone

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
Date biometrics taken: 30 July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
Date your visa was received: 05 Sept. 


I finally have a visa in hand. A battle which began in May 2013 (my first application) is finally over! Flight booked for tomorrow. I treated myself to premium economy using my airline miles, I feel I have earned it! I truly appreciate how positive you all are, when many are facing the same struggles and separation my family and I have faced.


----------



## bluesky2015

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
> Date your visa was received: 05 Sept.
> 
> 
> I finally have a visa in hand. A battle which began in May 2013 (my first application) is finally over! Flight booked for tomorrow. I treated myself to premium economy using my airline miles, I feel I have earned it! I truly appreciate how positive you all are, when many are facing the same struggles and separation my family and I have faced.


Congrats and thank you for sharing your timeline . What did you mean by your first application in May 2013?


----------



## broadstone

waiting.stars said:


> Congrats and thank you for sharing your timeline . What did you mean by your first application in May 2013?


First application we failed to meet the financial req. However if we had gotten a lawyer the first time, and known rental income in the US counted towards income requirement we would have made it the first time. I am thankful for using a lawyer the second time, zero stress and very thorough.


----------



## bluesky2015

broadstone said:


> First application we failed to meet the financial req. However if we had gotten a lawyer the first time, and known rental income in the US counted towards income requirement we would have made it the first time. I am thankful for using a lawyer the second time, zero stress and very thorough.


In my case, it was the opposite. We hired a lawyer and he did not know anything about the financial requirement and we failed our first fiance application. Now, I have reapplied with no lawyer and I am waiting and hoping to hear some good news..But I am so glad that it worked out for you and you are going to reunite with your family


----------



## susanbarron

waiting.stars said:


> In my case, it was the opposite. We hired a lawyer and he did not know anything about the financial requirement and we failed our first fiance application. Now, I have reapplied with no lawyer and I am waiting and hoping to hear some good news..But I am so glad that it worked out for you and you are going to reunite with your family


My first application was May, as a returning resident. Apparently my husband & I both didn't fully read or comprehend the qualifications (I had ILR before). So that application was first mis-routed due to some computer crash in NY causing issues with biometrics. Once it was finally sorted (after I upgraded to priority on 4 Jul), I got the refusal 3 weeks later, but it took them 2 further weeks to send my passport back. At that point, I had fully lost all faith in their organization & document tracking. My new application was ready to send, with a biometrics apt THE DAY I received my documents back. This time I was very organized, had tabs for each type of document, return label on the envelope...ready to send back, and paid priority from the get go. I am so over all of this!!! If I don't hear something next week, I'm hiring a row boat & making my way across the Atlantic! lol


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> My first application was May, as a returning resident. Apparently my husband & I both didn't fully read or comprehend the qualifications (I had ILR before). So that application was first mis-routed due to some computer crash in NY causing issues with biometrics. Once it was finally sorted (after I upgraded to priority on 4 Jul), I got the refusal 3 weeks later, but it took them 2 further weeks to send my passport back. At that point, I had fully lost all faith in their organization & document tracking. My new application was ready to send, with a biometrics apt THE DAY I received my documents back. This time I was very organized, had tabs for each type of document, return label on the envelope...ready to send back, and paid priority from the get go. I am so over all of this!!! If I don't hear something next week, I'm hiring a row boat & making my way across the Atlantic! lol


Don't worry Susan, you will get your visa this time. I am sure you will be the first in our group to give us the good news


----------



## Galulie

I just sent a message to the immigration people through their contact us section, and apparently they have no record of my application... I'm starting to get worried as I submitted it two weeks ago :fingerscrossed:


----------



## susanbarron

Galulie said:


> I just sent a message to the immigration people through their contact us section, and apparently they have no record of my application... I'm starting to get worried as I submitted it two weeks ago :fingerscrossed:


This happened to mine too & it was eventually found. Don't fret. Do you have confirmation of delivery, ie tracking?


----------



## hellojudi

Hello everyone! 

I wanted to put my timeline out there. It has helped me so much to read through this thread, this process really makes you feel so anxious. Seeing what is happening with everyone else makes me feel a little better.

My application was received on August 27th; I've noticed both here and on another website that not one person who had their application received that week (at least those participating in forums) has had a confirmation email from Sheffield that their application was received. My theory, and it may not be a good one, is that because of the bank holiday that week they just didn't have the time to send out the emails. That's at least what I have been telling myself, anyway. 



Here is my timeline:

Applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse (Priority)
Online Application submitted: 15 August 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 25 August 2014
Date Application sent via Fed Ex: 25 August 2014
Date Application delivered by Fed Ex: 27 August 2014
Confirmation email from Sheffield: none!
Decision email from Sheffield: not yet
Visa received: not yet


----------



## Galulie

susanbarron said:


> This happened to mine too & it was eventually found. Don't fret. Do you have confirmation of delivery, ie tracking?


When I sent my application from VFS in Ottawa they didn't give it to me. In fact I never even touched the envelope so god knows where it is. 




hellojudi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to put my timeline out there. It has helped me so much to read through this thread, this process really makes you feel so anxious. Seeing what is happening with everyone else makes me feel a little better.
> 
> My application was received on August 27th; I've noticed both here and on another website that not one person who had their application received that week (at least those participating in forums) has had a confirmation email from Sheffield that their application was received. My theory, and it may not be a good one, is that because of the bank holiday that week they just didn't have the time to send out the emails. That's at least what I have been telling myself, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse (Priority)
> Online Application submitted: 15 August 2014
> Date Biometrics taken: 25 August 2014
> Date Application sent via Fed Ex: 25 August 2014
> Date Application delivered by Fed Ex: 27 August 2014
> Confirmation email from Sheffield: none!
> Decision email from Sheffield: not yet
> Visa received: not yet


That isn't a horrible theory, although you'd expect them to not get two weeks behind because of one day off 

Our times lines are almost identical, biometrics taken the same day and everything! Hopefully we hear soon. As always the email reply I had gotten from the UKVI was very vague and not really a real reply to my email. I had a mini panic this morning when I read that there was no record of it in their system though.


----------



## Mmerya

hellojudi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to put my timeline out there. It has helped me so much to read through this thread, this process really makes you feel so anxious. Seeing what is happening with everyone else makes me feel a little better.
> 
> My application was received on August 27th; I've noticed both here and on another website that not one person who had their application received that week (at least those participating in forums) has had a confirmation email from Sheffield that their application was received. My theory, and it may not be a good one, is that because of the bank holiday that week they just didn't have the time to send out the emails. That's at least what I have been telling myself, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse (Priority)
> Online Application submitted: 15 August 2014
> Date Biometrics taken: 25 August 2014
> Date Application sent via Fed Ex: 25 August 2014
> Date Application delivered by Fed Ex: 27 August 2014
> Confirmation email from Sheffield: none!
> Decision email from Sheffield: not yet
> Visa received: not yet


Good to know I am not alone fretting over a confirmation email! But what if it is LOST like Gaulle posted? How will we know? Only a week gone by and I am thinking worst case scenarios! Lol!


----------



## Mmerya

Galulie said:


> When I sent my application from VFS in Ottawa they didn't give it to me. In fact I never even touched the envelope so god knows where it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a horrible theory, although you'd expect them to not get two weeks behind because of one day off
> 
> Our times lines are almost identical, biometrics taken the same day and everything! Hopefully we hear soon. As always the email reply I had gotten from the UKVI was very vague and not really a real reply to my email. I had a mini panic this morning when I read that there was no record of it in their system though.


Yikes!! So what now??? I will have nightmares tonight!!!!


----------



## susanbarron

Galulie said:


> When I sent my application from VFS in Ottawa they didn't give it to me. In fact I never even touched the envelope so god knows where it is.


Hmmm....can you contact VFS & inquire? When I had an issue with mine not being found, it wasn't until I upgraded to Priority & emailed my receipt that it was finally found. (That was 5 weeks after sending it). It had to do with the biometrics, or that's what I was told. I think if I were in your shoes & you have a receipt for the priority upgrade, I'd email it with your GWF # & PRIORITY in the subject line & I think you'll get someone up off their chair and hunting it down. Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## Galulie

susanbarron said:


> Hmmm....can you contact VFS & inquire? When I had an issue with mine not being found, it wasn't until I upgraded to Priority &* emailed my receipt that it was finally found.* (That was 5 weeks after sending it). It had to do with the biometrics, or that's what I was told. I think if I were in your shoes & you have a receipt for the priority upgrade, I'd email it with your GWF # & PRIORITY in the subject line & I think you'll get someone up off their chair and hunting it down. Good luck & keep us posted!


Do you have an email that I could follow up with? I only sent the earlier thing through the contact us thing on the ukba website. I do have both my biometrics and priority receipt here.

I did send a complaint to VFS earlier. Strangely enough they don't have an email on their website for queries  I asked them to follow up and give me a tracking number so I can be sure it arrived. Not only do they charge for the priority, but when you go there is a $100 fee for them to take your biometrics. They used to use a different service (when I applied for a visa in 2011) who were much more efficient in my opinion.

I'm not usually this anxious/ worried, but I miss my husband and I'm incredibly tired of being in a long distance relationship, which I am sure you will all understand


----------



## hellojudi

Galulie said:


> That isn't a horrible theory, although you'd expect them to not get two weeks behind because of one day off
> 
> Our times lines are almost identical, biometrics taken the same day and everything! Hopefully we hear soon. As always the email reply I had gotten from the UKVI was very vague and not really a real reply to my email. I had a mini panic this morning when I read that there was no record of it in their system though.


You would think that one day off wouldn't make too much of a difference, but then a lot of people like to pad holiday weekends with extra days off and when that happens you not only have more work to do but less people to do it. So the email guy? Off that week in Majorca. Anyway, this is what I have been telling myself. 

When it comes to government I have always expected the worst and am usually delighted with the outcome. Because I always expect things to be so bad (OMG THE VISA IS GOING TO TAKE 5MONTHS!) anything better than that is just thrilling. 

I've done a fair amount (hours and hours) of going through posts and I don't think their having no record of something is unusual. I think the only recourse we have is that after enough time passes to get in touch with your sponsor's MP and just go from there. 

I sounded really calm and rational right there didn't I? Because honestly I'm a mess and just wish this process would be over yesterday! :crazy:


----------



## hellojudi

Mmerya said:


> Good to know I am not alone fretting over a confirmation email! But what if it is LOST like Gaulle posted? How will we know? Only a week gone by and I am thinking worst case scenarios! Lol!


I honestly don't think they have lost anything. Because we have our delivery confirmations from fed ex, ups, dhl, or whoever we know that it's there! Now we just need the ECO to find the package. 

I have this daydream, that there is this ECO looking around the room for a new visa to work on. In the corner he sees my beautiful red plastic protective cover and thinks, "My goodness, that looks so well organized! And that red cover really grabs my attention!" 

I really think about that; and that is what this process has done to me! 

Seriously though, I think we will be fine.


----------



## susanbarron

:lock1:


hellojudi said:


> I honestly don't think they have lost anything. Because we have our delivery confirmations from fed ex, ups, dhl, or whoever we know that it's there! Now we just need the ECO to find the package.
> 
> I have this daydream, that there is this ECO looking around the room for a new visa to work on. In the corner he sees my beautiful red plastic protective cover and thinks, "My goodness, that looks so well organized! And that red cover really grabs my attention!"
> 
> I really think about that; and that is what this process has done to me!
> 
> Seriously though, I think we will be fine.


lololol....I'm sharing laughs with you because I made mine über organized with bright stickers to make it stand out, lololol


----------



## Galulie

susanbarron said:


> :lock1:
> 
> lololol....I'm sharing laughs with you because I made mine über organized with bright stickers to make it stand out, lololol



It seems like my application will stand out due to no bright colours to make it stand out


----------



## Mmerya

hellojudi said:


> I honestly don't think they have lost anything. Because we have our delivery confirmations from fed ex, ups, dhl, or whoever we know that it's there! Now we just need the ECO to find the package.
> 
> I have this daydream, that there is this ECO looking around the room for a new visa to work on. In the corner he sees my beautiful red plastic protective cover and thinks, "My goodness, that looks so well organized! And that red cover really grabs my attention!"
> 
> I really think about that; and that is what this process has done to me!
> 
> Seriously though, I think we will be fine.


Truly am laughing out loud at your beautiful daydream! So darn attached to that package... All the time, thought, and ink that went into that package.... Not to mention my passport.... Just wish I knew where it was! There really should be a tracking system! Enough money has been shelled out.... Enough to pay for tracking! 

Though it is the weekend and no progress is happening in Sheffield.... One week of the 4 or 5 is over!


----------



## hellojudi

Mmerya said:


> Truly am laughing out loud at your beautiful daydream! So darn attached to that package... All the time, thought, and ink that went into that package.... Not to mention my passport.... Just wish I knew where it was! There really should be a tracking system! Enough money has been shelled out.... Enough to pay for tracking!
> 
> Though it is the weekend and no progress is happening in Sheffield.... One week of the 4 or 5 is over!


Having a child was less painful than putting that package together. Then to just send it off? Weirdly I started to feel a little attached to it. Sort of a love/hate relationship. I was so happy to send it away, but then I kind of missed it a little bit! 

Even the USCIS has a tracking system! Now, it hardly ever works and I don't think it really ever gets updated, but still. It does help calm the nerves a little bit. 

Tomorrow is a new day. I know someone in this thread is going to get some good news! 

And I'm glad you guys enjoyed my visa fantasy. Just so you know in my mind I have added sweeping romantic music and a soft filter for that moment when the ECO sees my application. Sometimes I try to crack myself up to get my mind off all of this. Works for about 30 seconds then I go back to panicking!


----------



## TS_to_CA

hellojudi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to put my timeline out there. It has helped me so much to read through this thread, this process really makes you feel so anxious. Seeing what is happening with everyone else makes me feel a little better.
> 
> My application was received on August 27th; I've noticed both here and on another website that not one person who had their application received that week (at least those participating in forums) has had a confirmation email from Sheffield that their application was received. My theory, and it may not be a good one, is that because of the bank holiday that week they just didn't have the time to send out the emails. That's at least what I have been telling myself, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse (Priority)
> Online Application submitted: 15 August 2014
> Date Biometrics taken: 25 August 2014
> Date Application sent via Fed Ex: 25 August 2014
> Date Application delivered by Fed Ex: 27 August 2014
> Confirmation email from Sheffield: none!
> Decision email from Sheffield: not yet
> Visa received: not yet


Try not to worry too much. My fiancée and I sent our application the week before you. It might be a different department, I don't know, but we received an email saying it was there and getting processed. By the sound of things though, we were lucky. I don't think they do that with every application.


----------



## Galulie

The benefit of waiting so long for me is that I'm becoming more and more of a house wife everyday!

My family (minus the husband) is really enjoying my boredom baking/ cooking.


----------



## LoriAnn

Galulie said:


> The benefit of waiting so long for me is that I'm becoming more and more of a house wife everyday!
> 
> My family (minus the husband) is really enjoying my boredom baking/ cooking.


Aww I love that. Baking is much more fun than ocd cleaning like I have been. You know it's bad when you're so bored and anxious that cleaning sounds like an epic idea lol. At least it's distracting though and I get to wake up and say "MAAAN look at my kitchen!" lol


----------



## Pirenha

*Timeline*

Wanted to post my timeline. 

Spousal(wife) visa with priority
Application submitted online: aug 25
Biometrics: aug 26
Application delivery confirmation from FedEx: aug 28
Email confirmation from Sheffield: none 
Response from online email help on sept 2: no record of your application (

Trying to not get to anxious but it has helped to read that others with the same timeline are having the same response. Hope to get some communication soon. Can't stand not knowing what's happening!


----------



## LoriAnn

:cheer2:

OOOOH!! Got my confirmation email today!! I hope others have received theirs too but if not hopefully gives them hope that they are processing and it should be any day. 


I had a further request to provide my international courier account number (Hooopefully this is meaning my fedex number because that's all I have) so I jumped out of bed at 4 am and :bolt: to my computer to send it off.

Keep optimistic friends :grouphug:


----------



## hellojudi

I got my acknowledgment email from Sheffield this morning. 12 days after they received it  I have to say that as happy as I am to have any communication from them at all, I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little disappointed! Sort of hoping it was a decision email if I'm honest! Has anyone else heard anything today?


----------



## susanbarron

*Well folks...it's the start of yet another week. Here's hoping (& praying) for good news this week!
I sent an inquiry on Friday & received the generic response last night.
*

_"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service.
We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0##########) and date of birth
##/##/####) and found that your application has not yet been assessed by an
Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Each application is assessed individually
and processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient
whilst processing is completed. Your visa application centre or the entry
clearance officer (ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or,
if necessary, during the consideration of your application."_

*4 weeks in and it hasn't reached an ECO yet?! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *


----------



## Pallykin

susanbarron said:


> *4 weeks in and it hasn't reached an ECO yet?! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


The majority of the time an application is in Sheffield, it is sitting on a shelf catching dust. It seems as though the actual assessment takes a few days unless further checks are required. That said, if you're at 4 weeks, your application's dust catching days should be coming to a close. So don't despair just yet...


----------



## susanbarron

Pallykin said:


> The majority of the time an application is in Sheffield, it is sitting on a shelf catching dust. It seems as though the actual assessment takes a few days unless further checks are required. That said, if you're at 4 weeks, your application's dust catching days should be coming to a close. So don't despair just yet...


lol...I like the way you put that 
Maybe I should dust my parent's house today in tribute! ha ha


----------



## creepingdeathmusic

susanbarron said:


> lol...I like the way you put that
> Maybe I should dust my parent's house today in tribute! ha ha


YOu have exactly the same timeline as me, save for a day here and there. Confirmation and appendix 2 were received August 14th as well. I am also still waiting and my application is probably on top or underneath yours. Its getting down to the wire as my flight is booked Sept 27th. Hope I hear soon.


----------



## Galulie

I GOT MY EMAIL TOO!

They also asked for appendix 2 like I had anticipated so luckily I was able to send it right away. Unfortunately my insomnia meant I couldn't send it until after their offices likely close 

Now my timeline is: 

Location applying from: Canada
Type of visa: Settlement: Wife, Category A
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: August 16th
Biometrics Completed: Aug 25th
Documents sent: Aug 25th
Documents received email: Sept 8th
Email asking for Appendix 2: Sept 8th
"Decision has been made" email: none yet


----------



## Mmerya

Posted on another thread... But got my confirmation email today! The package is safe and sound and in the pile for processing! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Galulie

I got a reply to my email to VFS, which you guys may be interested in : 

_Dear Applicant,

Thank you for your email.

We have received an response from British consulate, Sheffield today saying that there was an technical problem going on which has been resolved now.

They will start processing the applications as soon as possible. We apologize for any inconvenience.

Best Regards,

VFS Global - UK Visa Application Team_

I guess these "technical difficulties" are why it took so long for them to acknowledge our applications!


----------



## nyclon

susanbarron said:


> *Well folks...it's the start of yet another week. Here's hoping (& praying) for good news this week!
> I sent an inquiry on Friday & received the generic response last night.
> *
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service.
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0##########) and date of birth
> ##/##/####) and found that your application has not yet been assessed by an
> Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Each application is assessed individually
> and processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient
> whilst processing is completed. Your visa application centre or the entry
> clearance officer (ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or,
> if necessary, during the consideration of your application."_
> 
> *4 weeks in and it hasn't reached an ECO yet?! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *


Unfortunately, since you've had a refused visa your application will require further scrutiny and so even though you paid for priority your application will take longer to process than priority applications without prior refusals.


----------



## susanbarron

nyclon said:


> Unfortunately, since you've had a refused visa your application will require further scrutiny and so even though you paid for priority your application will take longer to process than priority applications without prior refusals.


Even tho the reason was bc I applied for the wrong visa the first time around? We meet the financial requirement, been married for 15 yrs, have 3 kids that are British citizens.


----------



## nyclon

susanbarron said:


> Even tho the reason was bc I applied for the wrong visa the first time around? We meet the financial requirement, been married for 15 yrs, have 3 kids that are British citizens.


It doesn't matter what the reason for refusal was. Normal priority processing times won't apply to you. Your visa will still be processed before those who haven't paid for priority but if you've been refused a visa they will need to investigate the reason for refusal.


----------



## susanbarron

nyclon said:


> It doesn't matter what the reason for refusal was. Normal priority processing times won't apply to you. Your visa will still be processed before those who haven't paid for priority but if you've been refused a visa they will need to investigate the reason for refusal.


Ugh... I'm so maxed out stressed & being separated from my daughter that is already there, is wreaking havoc on my emotions!


----------



## Pallykin

susanbarron said:


> Even tho the reason was bc I applied for the wrong visa the first time around? We meet the financial requirement, been married for 15 yrs, have 3 kids that are British citizens.


Wasn't your prior visa which was refused, a Returning Resident visa? Nyclon, would that one require further inquiries if the refusal reason was insufficient ties to the UK?


----------



## nyclon

Pallykin said:


> Wasn't your prior visa which was refused, a Returning Resident visa? Nyclon, would that one require further inquiries if the refusal reason was insufficient ties to the UK?


It doesn't matter what the reason for refusal was. It's the refusal that will flag up extra scrutiny not the specific reason.


----------



## susanbarron

Pallykin said:


> Wasn't your prior visa which was refused, a Returning Resident visa? Nyclon, would that one require further inquiries if the refusal reason was insufficient ties to the UK?


Yes, it was. I had ILR, but the last few times I was in the UK, it was as a visitor, so it made my IRL invalid. Everything is just confusing. *sighs*
The kicker is, my ties to the UK were insufficient, even tho we have property there, all my inlaws are there & children are British citizens. Oh well, lesson learned, I suppose. ;-(


----------



## Joppa

susanbarron said:


> Yes, it was. I had ILR, but the last few times I was in the UK, it was as a visitor, so it made my IRL invalid. Everything is just confusing. *sighs*
> The kicker is, my ties to the UK were insufficient, even tho we have property there, all my inlaws are there & children are British citizens. Oh well, lesson learned, I suppose. ;-(


Yes, I'm afraid those are the rules. In order to reset the two-year clock, your entry into UK must be for the purpose of resuming your ordinary residence, and not for a short visit. UK doesn't want people with ILR to keep having the right to live and work in UK without significant investment of time and resources through residence. Only naturalisation as British citizen gives you unconditional right (the right of abode).


----------



## Pirenha

Wanted to update my timeline. Got arrival email today 

Spousal(wife) visa with priority
Application submitted online: aug 25
Biometrics: aug 26
Application delivery confirmation from FedEx: aug 28
Email confirmation from Sheffield: today!  sept 9


----------



## Tmw

For those on priority my timeline is in my signature. Bottom line is they only took two weeks to actually issue the visa, but as they didn't tell us that, or dispatch it, we eventually waited another 4 weeks to receive it after making a complaint about the delay. 

So processing time was 2 weeks. Receipt was 6 weeks. All sorts of plans ruined and celebrations postponed. 

But its in his hands and he is flying home!!


----------



## Galulie

Tmw said:


> For those on priority my timeline is in my signature. Bottom line is they only took two weeks to actually issue the visa, but as they didn't tell us that, or dispatch it, we eventually waited another 4 weeks to receive it after making a complaint about the delay.
> 
> So processing time was 2 weeks. Receipt was 6 weeks. All sorts of plans ruined and celebrations postponed.
> 
> But its in his hands and he is flying home!!


That's crazy! I hope yours is an isolated incident and not something that happens on a regular basis. 

You're really lucky to have him coming though! I can't wait to be able to be with my husband again!


----------



## Mmerya

Tmw said:


> For those on priority my timeline is in my signature. Bottom line is they only took two weeks to actually issue the visa, but as they didn't tell us that, or dispatch it, we eventually waited another 4 weeks to receive it after making a complaint about the delay.
> 
> So processing time was 2 weeks. Receipt was 6 weeks. All sorts of plans ruined and celebrations postponed.
> 
> But its in his hands and he is flying home!!


Yikes! Now the nightmares will begin again! Geee thanks! 

Congrats though! The stress of the last 6 weeks will disappear as soon as you are reunited!


----------



## keemnal

Hi all. I've been lurking around here for a while and your posts have really made me feel better, thanks. I wanted to share my timeline with you all so that someone can benefit the way I have. This is my second visa application. I ended up withdrawing my first one back in July. We fell for refusal because of a technicality we had overlooked (our savings were in bonds not cash). I don't know what the outcome is yet so I am just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my stuff to get back here - hopefully by Friday.

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): August 7
Date biometrics taken: August 12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via Fed Ex): August 22
Email confirmation from Sheffield: August 25
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
"Decision has been made" email: September 10


----------



## LoriAnn

Fingers crossed for you Keemnal. 
The waiting is the most nerve wracking part! I've only had the "Received Your Documents" email, I can't imagine how much worse the waiting must be once you get the "Decision Made" email. 
Deep breaths and I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## keemnal

LoriAnn said:


> Fingers crossed for you Keemnal.
> The waiting is the most nerve wracking part! I've only had the "Received Your Documents" email, I can't imagine how much worse the waiting must be once you get the "Decision Made" email.
> Deep breaths and I hope you get good news soon.


Thank you for the sweet message. I wish you luck as well. I guess upside is that the wait is a lot shorter after you've got the "decision has been made" email. Even though it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## creepingdeathmusic

creepingdeathmusic said:


> YOu have exactly the same timeline as me, save for a day here and there. Confirmation and appendix 2 were received August 14th as well. I am also still waiting and my application is probably on top or underneath yours. Its getting down to the wire as my flight is booked Sept 27th. Hope I hear soon.


Evidently mine was underneath yours. I just heard this morning, mine is being dispatched today.

Onlien application, July 27th
Biometrics Aug 12
Application sent Aug 12
Email from Sheffield for receipt Aug 14
E-mail requesting Appendix 2 Aug 14
Decision made Sept 11
awaiting visa...


----------



## Pallykin

Looks like timing is picking up; more like 4 weeks than 5, as before. 

creepingdeathmusic, it looks like you're going to make that flight!


----------



## bluesky2015

creepingdeathmusic said:


> Evidently mine was underneath yours. I just heard this morning, mine is being dispatched today.
> 
> Onlien application, July 27th
> Biometrics Aug 12
> Application sent Aug 12
> Email from Sheffield for receipt Aug 14
> E-mail requesting Appendix 2 Aug 14
> Decision made Sept 11
> awaiting visa...


Congrats and keep us posted


----------



## Mmerya

keemnal said:


> Hi all. I've been lurking around here for a while and your posts have really made me feel better, thanks. I wanted to share my timeline with you all so that someone can benefit the way I have. This is my second visa application. I ended up withdrawing my first one back in July. We fell for refusal because of a technicality we had overlooked (our savings were in bonds not cash). I don't know what the outcome is yet so I am just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my stuff to get back here - hopefully by Friday.
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): August 7
> Date biometrics taken: August 12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via Fed Ex): August 22
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: August 25
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> "Decision has been made" email: September 10


Wow!!! That is a turn around!! That totally brings hope and excitement!! Keeps us posted, PLEASE!!


----------



## keemnal

Mmerya said:


> Wow!!! That is a turn around!! That totally brings hope and excitement!! Keeps us posted, PLEASE!!


We got it! Ten working days turnaround. Hurray!


----------



## bluesky2015

keemnal said:


> We got it! Ten working days turnaround. Hurray!


Congrats, have a save trip


----------



## LoriAnn

keemnal said:


> We got it! Ten working days turnaround. Hurray!


Yay!! Congratulations!!!! Safe travels and a happy arrival


----------



## bluesky2015

*Mini heart attack*

I was checking my emails later today and I saw an email from UK Visas and I almost had a mini heart attack and when I opened it said "UK Visas and Immigration Survey on your recent application decision".. So I panic as I have not gotten any decision yet and I thought the email must have gone to my junk mails and there was nothing.. I am not sure why they have sent me this email before hand.. 

Did any of you girls/boys get this Survey email yet??

Thank you and have a great weekend


----------



## keemnal

Thank you lovely people! We are thrilled and relieved!

PS @ waiting.stars -- I did not receive such a survey but I would take it to be a good sign!


----------



## Mmerya

waiting.stars said:


> I was checking my emails later today and I saw an email from UK Visas and I almost had a mini heart attack and when I opened it said "UK Visas and Immigration Survey on your recent application decision".. So I panic as I have not gotten any decision yet and I thought the email must have gone to my junk mails and there was nothing.. I am not sure why they have sent me this email before hand..
> 
> Did any of you girls/boys get this Survey email yet??
> 
> Thank you and have a great weekend


WHAT A TEASER!!! Nope.... No survey here.... Hey, Sheffield, if you hurry with a shiney visa, I will sing your praises on a survey and to the world!!!!!


----------



## meganf0412

I got my 'visa has been received' email this morning and am so relieved! I was not expecting news on a Saturday, that's for sure. But it's there, and in the priority pile just like it should be and now all we can do is cross our fingers and wait. 

Here's my updated timeline incase someone has one similar to mine!

Visa: Settlement for Wife (American), Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.) 
Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 12th
Email of Decision: Waiting
Visa Received: Waiting


----------



## bluesky2015

meganf0412 said:


> I got my 'visa has been received' email this morning and am so relieved! I was not expecting news on a Saturday, that's for sure. But it's there, and in the priority pile just like it should be and now all we can do is cross our fingers and wait.
> 
> Here's my updated timeline incase someone has one similar to mine!
> 
> Visa: Settlement for Wife (American), Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.)
> Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
> Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
> Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
> Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
> Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 12th
> Email of Decision: Waiting
> Visa Received: Waiting


You mean you got an email saying that you received a visa today?? If yes, that was very quick and normally they do not say anything if you got the visa or not, they just send a "decision has been made" email. If possible, please update us more.. Thank you


----------



## meganf0412

waiting.stars said:


> You mean you got an email saying that you received a visa today?? If yes, that was very quick and normally they do not say anything if you got the visa or not, they just send a "decision has been made" email. If possible, please update us more.. Thank you


No I got my email that Sheffield has received my visa documents. I wish it were me receiving my visa though! haha


----------



## Pallykin

Colonel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My fiancee and I used this forum to help us prepare for our fiancee visa application and we would like to thank you all for your contributions so far.
> 
> We applied for our fiancee visa at the VAF processing centre in Bogota on the 11th of June and we are yet to hear back from UKVI. Here is the timeline of our application:
> 
> Country applying from: Colombia
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Visa (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (In Person): June 11
> Date Biometrics taken: June 11
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via Fed Ex): June 18
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: Pending
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield (We think)
> 
> To date, we have not received any communication from UKVI on the status of our application and as a result we have had to move forward our wedding date.
> 
> We have been very patient but the pressures are starting to take toll. This is now starting to affect her job as she has been unable to travel for work engagements because she doesn't have her passport.
> 
> Can any of you kindly advise us on what to do?
> 
> - Do we contact UKVI to chase for updates? Does anyone have an escalation email address or contact telephone number?
> 
> - I have read on here that it is possible to upgrade to a priority service. Could anyone please advise on how we go about doing this?
> 
> We welcome any suggestions and thank you all in advance for your responses!


Sheffield processes settlement visas for the US, Canada, and Nigeria only.

Checking the visa processing times tool shows that 100% of settlement visas in Bogota are processed in 60 business days. So you should be close.

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/


----------



## Galulie

They updated the processing times for Sheffield in August, and they're pretty grim now...

Only 56% of visas in 60 days. Keeping my fingers crossed that things will pick up in September now that most people are back from vacation :fingerscrossed:

_Settlement
Most applications are processed within 120 days.
Number of days to process application: % of applications decided
10 days: 6%
15 days: 12%
30 days: 18%
60 days: 56%
90 days: 87%
120 days: 100%_

This is obviously the time line for non-priority, but it is still marginally useful


----------



## Pallykin

Galulie said:


> They updated the processing times for Sheffield in August, and they're pretty grim now...
> 
> Only 56% of visas in 60 days. Keeping my fingers crossed that things will pick up in September now that most people are back from vacation :fingerscrossed:
> 
> _Settlement
> Most applications are processed within 120 days.
> Number of days to process application: % of applications decided
> 10 days: 6%
> 15 days: 12%
> 30 days: 18%
> 60 days: 56%
> 90 days: 87%
> 120 days: 100%_
> 
> This is obviously the time line for non-priority, but it is still marginally useful


Oddly, there are still no serttlement visa processing times listed for the US...


----------



## Galulie

Pallykin said:


> Oddly, there are still no serttlement visa processing times listed for the US...


That is weird, I used Ottawa, Canada to get those numbers. Its where I submitted my application, and since Canadian and US settlement visas are all issued in Sheffield, I would imagine the timeline would be the same. I might be wrong though!


----------



## susanbarron

No updates yet this week? Hope everyone is hanging in there. Fingers crossed for news from Sheffield this week!


----------



## Pallykin

susanbarron, did you apply priority?


----------



## susanbarron

Yes...from the start


----------



## Pallykin

So hopefully you will hear soon...


----------



## susanbarron

Pallykin said:


> So hopefully you will hear soon...


I certainly hope so!


----------



## LoriAnn

I know what you mean  I'm starting week three and the wait is getting so hard too. Still staying optimistic and patient though regardless. 
I hope some of us hear some news this week.


----------



## Galulie

Week 4 for me... Good news is that I'm feeling less anxious because I've lost the hope of hearing back soon


----------



## bluesky2015

Same here :juggle:


----------



## keemnal

Good luck everyone!


----------



## CandB2

Hi, I wanted to finally post as I have been lurking for a while. It seems like the timelines are kinda all over the place but hopefully we all get a speedy decision. 

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Wife, Category D-priority
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: August 27th
Biometrics Completed: September 2nd
Documents sent: September 6th
Documents received in Sheffield: September 8th
Documents received email: September 13th
"Decision has been made" email: Waiting...


----------



## LoriAnn

Welcome to the waiting game CandB2 =) We're all nice and friendly here...though albeit our eyes twitch every so often from constantly staring at our email inboxes hehe. :wacko:


----------



## susanbarron

Update: now I'm nervous as all get out. I called the help hotline & the woman I spoke to said a decision was made on Monday & I should receive my documentation back within 5-7 days. Ok, I've never received the "decision made" email. I included a prepaid FedEx envelope with priority 2 day service. Do I assume that they won't be sending it back using the method I included?

Joppa...any indication that I should be worried?


----------



## nyclon

susanbarron said:


> Update: now I'm nervous as all get out. I called the help hotline & the woman I spoke to said a decision was made on Monday & I should receive my documentation back within 5-7 days. Ok, I've never received the "decision made" email. I included a prepaid FedEx envelope with priority 2 day service. Do I assume that they won't be sending it back using the method I included?
> 
> Joppa...any indication that I should be worried?


All you can do is wait. Emails are not consistent nor is the information given out from the help line always entirely accurate. If they choose not to use FedEx, then they will contact you for your account details with another carrier.


----------



## Pallykin

susanbarron said:


> Update: now I'm nervous as all get out. I called the help hotline & the woman I spoke to said a decision was made on Monday & I should receive my documentation back within 5-7 days. Ok, I've never received the "decision made" email. I included a prepaid FedEx envelope with priority 2 day service. Do I assume that they won't be sending it back using the method I included?
> 
> Joppa...any indication that I should be worried?


Other than wait, all you can do is check your Fedex account for activity. They may or may not use the tracking number you sent. They could generate a new one using your account number, in which case something would show up there.

Other than that, all you can do is carry on waiting.

Is your family surviving the wait?


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> Update: now I'm nervous as all get out. I called the help hotline & the woman I spoke to said a decision was made on Monday & I should receive my documentation back within 5-7 days. Ok, I've never received the "decision made" email. I included a prepaid FedEx envelope with priority 2 day service. Do I assume that they won't be sending it back using the method I included?
> 
> Joppa...any indication that I should be worried?


That is a great, I am sure you will hear a good news. I am so happy for you. Please keep us posted 

May I know which number did you call ? Thank you.


----------



## susanbarron

WaitingStars...
I haven't quite figured out the app update how to reply on my phone...lol

Anyhow, as dialing from the USA
011 44 1243 213387
The one where they charge you Â£1.37 a minute.


----------



## mrsmackenzie

Hi everyone - 

We applied for my husband's settlement visa from Toronto 3 weeks ago with priority processing.

2 weeks later we received the email from Sheffield saying the application's being processed, but that's it so far. 

Timeline below:

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement 
Date application submitted: Aug 22
Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Question for sponsors - did anyone else have their British passport taken at the biometrics appointment? They kept my British passport as part of the application package. I thought they'd take a copy and give it back...but no.

Thanks!
MM.


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> WaitingStars...
> I haven't quite figured out the app update how to reply on my phone...lol
> 
> Anyhow, as dialing from the USA
> 011 44 1243 213387
> The one where they charge you Â£1.37 a minute.


Thank you so much for sharing the number. It is indeed expansive to call this number, but as long as you hear a good news, it's worth it..


----------



## nyclon

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> We applied for my husband's settlement visa from Toronto 3 weeks ago with priority processing.
> 
> 2 weeks later we received the email from Sheffield saying the application's being processed, but that's it so far.
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted: Aug 22
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Question for sponsors - did anyone else have their British passport taken at the biometrics appointment? They kept my British passport as part of the application package. I thought they'd take a copy and give it back...but no.
> 
> Thanks!
> MM.


All you needed was a plain photo copy. They wouldn't make the copy for you. Since you didn't have a copy they took the actual passport.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi everyone - We applied for my husband's settlement visa from Toronto 3 weeks ago with priority processing. 2 weeks later we received the email from Sheffield saying the application's being processed, but that's it so far. Timeline below: Country applying from: Canada Type of visa applied for: Settlement Date application submitted: Aug 22 Date biometrics taken: Aug 25 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8 Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Question for sponsors - did anyone else have their British passport taken at the biometrics appointment? They kept my British passport as part of the application package. I thought they'd take a copy and give it back...but no. Thanks! MM.


That is strange! Normally all that is required from the UKC is a copy of the bio page. So that means YOU cannot travel either until the documents are returned to you?


----------



## mrsmackenzie

nyclon said:


> All you needed was a plain photo copy. They wouldn't make the copy for you. Since you didn't have a copy they took the actual passport.


Thanks Nyclon. Our lawyer insisted a photocopy wouldn't be accepted! Oh well, too late now..


----------



## mrsmackenzie

Whatshouldwedo said:


> That is strange! Normally all that is required from the UKC is a copy of the bio page. So that means YOU cannot travel either until the documents are returned to you?


I know! Our lawyer insisted they needed the actual passport! So annoying. I have my Canadian passport too so can travel. But still. The REALLY frustrating bit about it all is that when we wanted to apply back in July, my passport was with the UK passport office as a supporting doc for our daughter's British passport. As per our lawyer we had to WAIT until it came back from there, to apply for husband's visa. This delayed the whole process by 4 weeks. Now I know a copy would have been ok..

Oh well...


----------



## nyclon

Yup, the lawyer was wrong. All you needed was a plain photo copy of the bio pages.


----------



## Galulie

susanbarron said:


> Update: now I'm nervous as all get out. I called the help hotline & the woman I spoke to said a decision was made on Monday & I should receive my documentation back within 5-7 days. Ok, I've never received the "decision made" email. I included a prepaid FedEx envelope with priority 2 day service. Do I assume that they won't be sending it back using the method I included?
> 
> Joppa...any indication that I should be worried?


Yay at least you know it's coming!


----------



## LoriAnn

susanbarron said:


> Update: now I'm nervous as all get out. I called the help hotline & the woman I spoke to said a decision was made on Monday & I should receive my documentation back within 5-7 days. Ok, I've never received the "decision made" email. I included a prepaid FedEx envelope with priority 2 day service. Do I assume that they won't be sending it back using the method I included?
> 
> Joppa...any indication that I should be worried?



Oh my gosh Susan, I can't believe I missed this post, what exciting news! I imagine the wait must be unbearable now but as Galulie said, thankfully it's on it's way now and you'll have and answer soon! My fingers are crossed for you to get good news!
Keep us posted!!


----------



## LoriAnn

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> We applied for my husband's settlement visa from Toronto 3 weeks ago with priority processing.
> 
> 2 weeks later we received the email from Sheffield saying the application's being processed, but that's it so far.
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted: Aug 22
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Question for sponsors - did anyone else have their British passport taken at the biometrics appointment? They kept my British passport as part of the application package. I thought they'd take a copy and give it back...but no.
> 
> Thanks!
> MM.


Very nearly the same timeline I have, though I applied August 21st (my husband's birthday at that <3 ) everything else is in your timeline is the same as mine. I've also only received a "Document's received" email as well. I'm keeping optimistic and waiting patiently


----------



## yardey

Hi all, thanks for your posts. Very useful to see how long it's taking for everyone else, and to know there's other people out there going through the same thing! I've just flown back to the UK leaving Mrs Yardey back in the US waiting for her Visa to come through. Hope everyone's doing okay!

Here's our timeline so far...

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) Priority
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: Aug 31
Biometrics Completed: Sept 3
Documents sent: Sept 3
Documents received in Sheffield: Sept 5
Documents received email: Sept 13


----------



## yardey

Hi CandB2, another lurker here, looks like we're on about the same timeline! Good luck


----------



## meganf0412

yardey said:


> Hi all, thanks for your posts. Very useful to see how long it's taking for everyone else, and to know there's other people out there going through the same thing! I've just flown back to the UK leaving Mrs Yardey back in the US waiting for her Visa to come through. Hope everyone's doing okay!
> 
> Here's our timeline so far...
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) Priority
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: Aug 31
> Biometrics Completed: Sept 3
> Documents sent: Sept 3
> Documents received in Sheffield: Sept 5
> Documents received email: Sept 13


Yardey your timeline is exactly the same as mine. (Except my online application was submitted August 28th). I'm also priority and an American. 

If you could let me know when you hear anything (and I'll do the same for you) it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LoriAnn

Another day starts  I hope someone of us get some news today.


----------



## yardey

> Yardey your timeline is exactly the same as mine. (Except my online application was submitted August 28th). I'm also priority and an American.
> 
> If you could let me know when you hear anything (and I'll do the same for you) it would be greatly appreciated!


I'll keep you updated meganf. Nice to have some company in what is proving to be an agonizingly long process!


----------



## CandB2

It's good to hear others have the same timeline. Let's hope we all get lucky and receive quick decisions. I don't expect we will hear anything until we get our decision made email though unfortunately.


----------



## kat2014

Anybody heard anything today/recently? We just ended our 4th week of waiting (4 weeks since we got the received your application email)...so now I'm getting kind of nervous. I've been priority from the beginning.


----------



## LoriAnn

We're ending our third week since sending the documents off, it's been a week and four days since we got our email confirmation....still waiting for the decision made email and I find myself permanently glued to my inbox during the UK working hours and I've never hated weekends so much in my life lol. 

I was priority from the beginning too.


----------



## kat2014

I know what you mean about weekends!
I actually got my received email the day after it got there according to fedex! Which amazes me because so many people waited a week or so for it.


----------



## meganf0412

I know what you all mean about the weekend thing... I'm going nuts and I'm only at 2 weeks! Eek. Question for all of you who received your email a week after the documents actually got to Sheffield though: 

Are you counting from the day the documents got there, or the day you got the email?

Mine got to Sheffield on the 5th, but I wasn't emailed until last Saturday (yes I got information from Sheffield on a Saturday, weirdest thing!)


----------



## LoriAnn

meganf0412 said:


> I know what you all mean about the weekend thing... I'm going nuts and I'm only at 2 weeks! Eek. Question for all of you who received your email a week after the documents actually got to Sheffield though:
> 
> Are you counting from the day the documents got there, or the day you got the email?
> 
> Mine got to Sheffield on the 5th, but I wasn't emailed until last Saturday (yes I got information from Sheffield on a Saturday, weirdest thing!)


That's a good question, I'm kind of following both timelines... I keep trying to remind myself that it's only been a week and four days since the confirmation email and thus the actual time it's been processed and in someone's hands, even though the three weeks since I sent it feel like it's been an eternity.


----------



## Galulie

meganf0412 said:


> I know what you all mean about the weekend thing... I'm going nuts and I'm only at 2 weeks! Eek. Question for all of you who received your email a week after the documents actually got to Sheffield though:
> 
> Are you counting from the day the documents got there, or the day you got the email?
> 
> Mine got to Sheffield on the 5th, but I wasn't emailed until last Saturday (yes I got information from Sheffield on a Saturday, weirdest thing!)


I agree with Lori, I only got my email on the 8th, but it has been 1 working day short of four weeks since I sent off my documents, so I'm kind of counting both...

But I'm really mostly counting since I sent it off so they're late in my mind


----------



## hellojudi

According to Fed ex, Sheffield received our paperwork on August 27. We got the email on September 8 that they had started processing. So, I'm using the first date because the other one is just too depressing! 

Also, I saw on another website where a gal who has a similar timeline (Fed ex notification a day before my application and email from Sheffield around Sept 8) got her decision email last week. That really gave me hope that hers was processed so quickly, but it really is luck of the draw, isn't it? 

We are at 24 days total (based on the first date) and I think 18 working days so far. I'm really hopeful for next week (of course I said that about last week, last week) but this time I mean it! I think next week is going to bring good news for all of us!


----------



## meganf0412

Galulie said:


> I agree with Lori, I only got my email on the 8th, but it has been 1 working day short of four weeks since I sent off my documents, so I'm kind of counting both...
> 
> But I'm really mostly counting since I sent it off so they're late in my mind


Yeah, I've been counting both too... *sigh* I guess I just have to try and keep busy in the meantime! 

At least I'm still working. Reading about people who already quit work before applying... I would be going nuts if I were at home during the week!


----------



## yardey

meganf0412 said:


> I know what you all mean about the weekend thing... I'm going nuts and I'm only at 2 weeks! Eek. Question for all of you who received your email a week after the documents actually got to Sheffield though:
> 
> Are you counting from the day the documents got there, or the day you got the email?
> 
> Mine got to Sheffield on the 5th, but I wasn't emailed until last Saturday (yes I got information from Sheffield on a Saturday, weirdest thing!)


I'm counting from the day I got the email, last Saturday 11th (a week after the application actually arrived in Sheffield). 

No idea if that makes more sense to do that, but I'm hoping it will make me feel like I haven't been waiting as long! And maybe it will be a nice surprise when the visa comes through quicker than we were expecting


----------



## Galulie

meganf0412 said:


> Yeah, I've been counting both too... *sigh* I guess I just have to try and keep busy in the meantime!
> 
> At least I'm still working. Reading about people who already quit work before applying... I would be going nuts if I were at home during the week!


Oh believe me, I didn't want to quit  My contract was up for renewal, but between needing time off for my wedding and (hopefully) leaving for England, I wasn't a "desireable candidate" for my own job.

I've been unemployed now since mid-July, and now that the wedding is over I'm going stir crazy!


----------



## meganf0412

Galulie said:


> Oh believe me, I didn't want to quit  My contract was up for renewal, but between needing time off for my wedding and (hopefully) leaving for England, I wasn't a "desireable candidate" for my own job.
> 
> I've been unemployed now since mid-July, and now that the wedding is over I'm going stir crazy!


Ha, oh believe me I know! All I could get was a temp admin job (cough, glorified mail clerk, cough cough) because of not being a 'desirable candidate'... so it's ALMOST as bad as sitting home!

The one lucky part is they've known since day 1 about the visa and are super flexible with me getting it and leaving same week. Small victories right?

If you're like me I find the most comforting thing to do is plan all the awesome things to do once you're over there! We're planning a long weekend to Belgium for instance, or if that doesn't work have back up staycation activities ready.

Hang in there!


----------



## Galulie

meganf0412 said:


> Ha, oh believe me I know! All I could get was a temp admin job (cough, glorified mail clerk, cough cough) because of not being a 'desirable candidate'... so it's ALMOST as bad as sitting home!
> 
> The one lucky part is they've known since day 1 about the visa and are super flexible with me getting it and leaving same week. Small victories right?
> 
> If you're like me I find the most comforting thing to do is plan all the awesome things to do once you're over there! We're planning a long weekend to Belgium for instance, or if that doesn't work have back up staycation activities ready.
> 
> Hang in there!


I've been doing something similar  We haven't had our honeymoon yet so I'm looking into that, and my current project is convincing him to take me to Germany to go see some Christmas markets.


----------



## bluesky2015

*Useless UK visa Helpline*

Hi guys,

Just to share my today's experience of calling the UK visa help line which costs a fortune but very useless. Fist, it took them for ever to connect me with an operator and then a guy picked up the line and asked me for my application information to check the status of my application. First, he said that he could not find it in the system, and then he said O, it takes two weeks before they put your status in the system from the time the Shifield receive ur application even after I repeatedly mentioned that its my sixth week. Long story short, he could not find my application status on the system and said "don't worry, you will hear from them once they make a decision." hahaha, I don't think I called them to tell me that the very obvious answer, getting the email from them when the decision is made..O God, such a waste of money and time..


----------



## Mmerya

waiting.stars said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to share my today's experience of calling the UK visa help line which costs a fortune but very useless. Fist, it took them for ever to connect me with an operator and then a guy picked up the line and asked me for my application information to check the status of my application. First, he said that he could not find it in the system, and then he said O, it takes two weeks before they put your status in the system from the time the Shifield receive ur application even after I repeatedly mentioned that its my sixth week. Long story short, he could not find my application status on the system and said "don't worry, you will hear from them once they make a decision." hahaha, I don't think I called them to tell me that the very obvious answer, getting the email from them when the decision is made..O God, such a waste of money and time..


Can't like this post!! Soooo sorry! Some kind of something would have been nice. They should change the fee scale based on the info provided! Have to tried the email inquiry? Those are free.... Generic I guess but free!

It is still difficult to understand why there isn't some kind of tracking available! They have in their hands some very precious documents! Sure would like to know they are accounted for at all times!


----------



## bluesky2015

Mmerya said:


> Can't like this post!! Soooo sorry! Some kind of something would have been nice. They should change the fee scale based on the info provided! Have to tried the email inquiry? Those are free.... Generic I guess but free!
> 
> It is still difficult to understand why there isn't some kind of tracking available! They have in their hands some very precious documents! Sure would like to know they are accounted for at all times!


I agree with you. I wish there was some kind of reliable tracking system that we could see. O well, we just have to wait and see. 
Not sure why there isn't the "like" baton on my post, Strange


----------



## AnnaM0719

*Spousal Visa-Timeline update*

Hello...I have read the forum on the timeline for the spousal visa but is there any current posts ? The latest one I found is from June 2014...is there a long wait time than usual? 

All of this looks so intimidating and stressful, fearful of making a mistake that would cost my my visa. My husband meets the income requirement, I can prove our relationship is legit, is there anything else I should have ready prior to filling out the application?

Also, should I wait until I receive my marriage document and have translated to English (we married September 2, 2014 in Greece and marriage document is in Greek)?

Any suggestions, advice, support would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## nyclon

AnnaM0719 said:


> Hello...I have read the forum on the timeline for the spousal visa but is there any current posts ? The latest one I found is from June 2014...is there a long wait time than usual?
> 
> All of this looks so intimidating and stressful, fearful of making a mistake that would cost my my visa. My husband meets the income requirement, I can prove our relationship is legit, is there anything else I should have ready prior to filling out the application?
> 
> Also, should I wait until I receive my marriage document and have translated to English (we married September 2, 2014 in Greece and marriage document is in Greek)?
> 
> Any suggestions, advice, support would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


Anything not in English or Welsh must be translated and as the marriage certificate is a required document for a spouse visa you'll have to have it translated and include both. You'll also need proof of accommodation. Should you have any further questions you should start a new thread.


----------



## Galulie

AnnaM0719 said:


> Hello...I have read the forum on the timeline for the spousal visa but is there any current posts ? The latest one I found is from June 2014...is there a long wait time than usual?
> 
> All of this looks so intimidating and stressful, fearful of making a mistake that would cost my my visa. My husband meets the income requirement, I can prove our relationship is legit, is there anything else I should have ready prior to filling out the application?
> 
> Also, should I wait until I receive my marriage document and have translated to English (we married September 2, 2014 in Greece and marriage document is in Greek)?
> 
> Any suggestions, advice, support would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


It is pretty stressful, but it will be worth it in the end (assuming we're accepted )

You should definitely wait until the document is translated, they need to be able to read it!

Here is my timeline : 



Galulie said:


> Now my timeline is:
> 
> Location applying from: Canada
> Type of visa: Settlement: Wife, Category A
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: August 16th
> Biometrics Completed: Aug 25th
> Documents sent: Aug 25th
> Documents received email: Sept 8th
> Email asking for Appendix 2: Sept 8th
> Appendix 2 sent: Sept 8th
> "Decision has been made" email: none yet


Things seem to be going at a snails pace in Sheffield right now


----------



## susanbarron

waiting.stars said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to share my today's experience of calling the UK visa help line which costs a fortune but very useless. Fist, it took them for ever to connect me with an operator and then a guy picked up the line and asked me for my application information to check the status of my application. First, he said that he could not find it in the system, and then he said O, it takes two weeks before they put your status in the system from the time the Shifield receive ur application even after I repeatedly mentioned that its my sixth week. Long story short, he could not find my application status on the system and said "don't worry, you will hear from them once they make a decision." hahaha, I don't think I called them to tell me that the very obvious answer, getting the email from them when the decision is made..O God, such a waste of money and time..


THIS IS AWFUL! So sorry!!!
This is what I can contribute from past experience. This happened to me, they couldn't find my application. About 6 weeks in, when I upgraded to priority, I got an email saying that there was an error in the biometrics and that is why my application wasn't routed into their system. After it was brought to their attention, it took about 2 weeks for it to get corrected. They said it was due to the way it was submitted from Homeland Security (NY system instead of Sheffield). Whenever I called the hotline or sent an email, that is exactly what they told me....can't find you in the system.


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> THIS IS AWFUL! So sorry!!!
> This is what I can contribute from past experience. This happened to me, they couldn't find my application. About 6 weeks in, when I upgraded to priority, I got an email saying that there was an error in the biometrics and that is why my application wasn't routed into their system. After it was brought to their attention, it took about 2 weeks for it to get corrected. They said it was due to the way it was submitted from Homeland Security (NY system instead of Sheffield). Whenever I called the hotline or sent an email, that is exactly what they told me....can't find you in the system.


O God, so does it mean that they might not have my documents even though I have received a confirmation email from UKVisas that they got my documents??

Thank you for sharing your experience Susan, and I hope you hear a good news soon.


----------



## susanbarron

Galulie said:


> Things seem to be going at a snails pace in Sheffield right now



YES IT IS! So I called last Wednesday and the hotline told me a decision was made on 15 Sept and to expect my documents within 5-7 days.

I had sent an email the previous Friday inquiring about my application and the email confirmed that a decision was made and further went on to tell me not to book travel until my visa is received *is this a good indication of the decision? ray:

I have an email that is a direct contact to an office manager in Sheffield because I was dealing with them directly with my prior application & biometrics debacle. So I shot her an email on Friday (19)th and asked if she could shed some light. She assured me she would make sure my documents were mailed on Monday. She even sent my husband an email yesterday saying that she would make sure they went out yesterday. Nothing. Checked my fedex account 16540654 times yesterday. So I sent her another email and this was today's response 

_"Hi Susan,

They don’t appear to have left the team yet. Please be assured your documents are safe on the Sheffield Visa Section.

We do have quite a large work queue for despatch but are working as quick as we can.

Thanks,"_

So are they moving at a snail's pace? YES THEY ARE!!!!! :whip:


----------



## susanbarron

PS....
I am glad they are safe, but I'd like them to be safe in Oklahoma, not Sheffield! lol


----------



## susanbarron

waiting.stars said:


> O God, so does it mean that they might not have my documents even though I have received a confirmation email from UKVisas that they got my documents??
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience Susan, and I hope you hear a good news soon.


No...I think you might have a different situation then, because I never got an email confirming the receipt of my documents. hmmmm.......


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> No...I think you might have a different situation then, because I never got an email confirming the receipt of my documents. hmmmm.......


I really hope so :


----------



## Ciaran19

Application and Supporting Docs sent last Wednesday (17th September) message today (23rd September) saying it has been received for processing


----------



## susanbarron

Yipppppppeeeeeee :whoo:

Decision made email received!!!


----------



## Ciaran19

susanbarron said:


> Yipppppppeeeeeee :whoo:
> 
> Decision made email received!!!


good luck hoping its the right one for you!


----------



## MrsHenderson

I JUST received my "decision has been made" email moments after emailing Sheffield for a status. Lol
I'm absolutely freaking now hoping it's good news. I don't hear of many North Americans getting rejected tho? Somebody tell me it'll be alright! Lol

Here's my timeline:
Location applying from: Canada 
Type of visa: Settlement: Wife
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: August 11
Biometrics Completed: August 19
Documents sent: August 19
Documents received in Sheffield: August 22
Documents received email: August 22
Email asking for Appendix 2: August 22 (sent back same day)
Decision has been made email: September 23


----------



## bluesky2015

MrsHenderson said:


> I JUST received my "decision has been made" email moments after emailing Sheffield for a status. Lol
> I'm absolutely freaking now hoping it's good news. I don't hear of many North Americans getting rejected tho? Somebody tell me it'll be alright! Lol
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> Location applying from: Canada
> Type of visa: Settlement: Wife
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: August 11
> Biometrics Completed: August 19
> Documents sent: August 19
> Documents received in Sheffield: August 22
> Documents received email: August 22
> Email asking for Appendix 2: August 22 (sent back same day)
> Decision has been made email: September 23


Congrats...Don't worry, I am positive its a good news


----------



## MrsHenderson

Only thing I'm worrying about is they didn't seem to call his employer to confirm his job offer?? He is in Canada with me and we are going back on Oct 18. He's made almost double the financial requirement here already tho so perhaps that was enough for them to not call?


----------



## Mmerya

Hi, all! 

Woke up to an e-mail this morning requesting a copy of my son's birth certificate. I WAS WARMING UP THE SCANNER BEFORE MY FIRST CUP OF COFFEE! LOLOLOL!!!!! I feel like this is positive news!!!! 

And to think I was obsessively checking e-mail before!


----------



## MrsHenderson

Mmerya said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Woke up to an e-mail this morning requesting a copy of my son's birth certificate. I WAS WARMING UP THE SCANNER BEFORE MY FIRST CUP OF COFFEE! LOLOLOL!!!!! I feel like this is positive news!!!!
> 
> And to think I was obsessively checking e-mail before!


I absolutely think it's positive news! They wouldn't ask for more information if they weren't taking a good look at your file now. Home stretch


----------



## mrsmackenzie

MrsHenderson said:


> Only thing I'm worrying about is they didn't seem to call his employer to confirm his job offer?? He is in Canada with me and we are going back on Oct 18. He's made almost double the financial requirement here already tho so perhaps that was enough for them to not call?


Hi! Whereabouts in Canada are you? We applied from Toronto on Aug 25 (priority).
I was wondering too if they actually called to confirm the job offer and current employment etc..


----------



## MrsHenderson

mrsmackenzie said:


> MrsHenderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I'm worrying about is they didn't seem to call his employer to confirm his job offer?? He is in Canada with me and we are going back on Oct 18. He's made almost double the financial requirement here already tho so perhaps that was enough for them to not call?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Whereabouts in Canada are you? We applied from Toronto on Aug 25 (priority).
> I was wondering too if they actually called to confirm the job offer and current employment etc..
Click to expand...

I'm in BC myself but I applied through the Edmonton AB visa center. You applied right on my tail. You'll probably hear by the end of the week. 

Well they definitely didn't check on his job for us as we know his new boss quite well and she said she'd let us know right away. Nor did they check on our accommodation but we are renting a house his mom owns so maybe they didn't feel it was necessary? I am super stressed waiting for my passport now hoping there's a visa inside!!


----------



## Mmerya

susanbarron said:


> Yipppppppeeeeeee :whoo:
> 
> Decision made email received!!!


Congrats!!!!!!! Let us know when it arrives!!! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Mmerya

MrsHenderson said:


> I JUST received my "decision has been made" email moments after emailing Sheffield for a status. Lol
> I'm absolutely freaking now hoping it's good news. I don't hear of many North Americans getting rejected tho? Somebody tell me it'll be alright! Lol
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> Location applying from: Canada
> Type of visa: Settlement: Wife
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: August 11
> Biometrics Completed: August 19
> Documents sent: August 19
> Documents received in Sheffield: August 22
> Documents received email: August 22
> Email asking for Appendix 2: August 22 (sent back same day)
> Decision has been made email: September 23[/
> 
> 
> That's great!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Seems like there's lots of action in Sheffield today!!!! Wahooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## meganf0412

Congrats to all of the people who have received news today from Sheffield! Hopefully that means they've cleared through the piles before my app and I'm next!

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Galulie

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi! Whereabouts in Canada are you? We applied from Toronto on Aug 25 (priority).
> I was wondering too if they actually called to confirm the job offer and current employment etc..


I applied from Ottawa on the same day as you! Really hoping we hear back soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrsmackenzie

Galulie said:


> I applied from Ottawa on the same day as you! Really hoping we hear back soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


me too! good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrsmackenzie

*Decision made email received*

Hi,

My husband received his decision made email today  

It was a month since his biometrics appointment and 2.5 weeks since we got the email that his application was being processed.

Now praying it was approved! They didn't contact my job offer, or our proof of accommodation in UK.

Timeline below:

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
Date application submitted online: Aug 22
Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision made email received: Sept 25

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Galulie

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband received his decision made email today
> 
> It was a month since his biometrics appointment and 2.5 weeks since we got the email that his application was being processed.
> 
> Now praying it was approved! They didn't contact my job offer, or our proof of accommodation in UK.
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted online: Aug 22
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision made email received: Sept 25
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations!! I'm sure it will be accepted!

I guess this means I should anticipate my answer soon... No sleep tonight!


----------



## mrsmackenzie

Galulie said:


> Congratulations!! I'm sure it will be accepted!
> 
> I guess this means I should anticipate my answer soon... No sleep tonight!


Thanks!

Yes you should hear very soon!

We applied at the Toronto office and requested to pick up the passport etc, so assuming the Toronto office will email us once they receive it...so more waiting! Also he got 2 'decision made' emails back to back - the first one they said to disregard as it had the wrong tracking #...gulp...makes me nervous.


----------



## Galulie

mrsmackenzie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes you should hear very soon!
> 
> We applied at the Toronto office and requested to pick up the passport etc, so assuming the Toronto office will email us once they receive it...so more waiting! Also he got 2 'decision made' emails back to back - the first one they said to disregard as it had the wrong tracking #...gulp...makes me nervous.


Pick-up isn't an option in Ottawa, so I'll be waiting by my actual mailbox once I get the emails!

My DHL tracking number hasn't been activated yet though, so I know it isn't on its way


----------



## yardey

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband received his decision made email today
> 
> It was a month since his biometrics appointment and 2.5 weeks since we got the email that his application was being processed.
> 
> Now praying it was approved! They didn't contact my job offer, or our proof of accommodation in UK.
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Wahoo! Great news mrsmackenzie, I'm sure it will be the right decision 

We got the documents received email for my wife's application three days after yours (though our biometrics appointment was on September 3rd). Hopefully that means ours won't be too much longer :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kat2014

Just a quick question....
I applied from the US
Won't the passport come back in the same envelope as a documents?
I am confused because people from other countries are talking about picking it up somewhere...
I am due to get everything back tomorrow according to tracking.


----------



## nyclon

kat2014 said:


> Just a quick question....
> I applied from the US
> Won't the passport come back in the same envelope as a documents?
> I am confused because people from other countries are talking about picking it up somewhere...
> I am due to get everything back tomorrow according to tracking.


The process varies by country. In the US you receive all your documents back via whatever courier you have opened an account with.


----------



## kat2014

nyclon said:


> The process varies by country. In the US you receive all your documents back via whatever courier you have opened an account with.


Okay thanks!
I was worried I'd missed something.


----------



## mikado

*Visa Arrived Today!!! USA to UK - Settlement - Retrospective Priority (with timeline)*

May 23rd- Married 
July 24th- Applied online (non-priority) 
July 29th- Biometrics 
August 2nd- Documents received at Sheffield 
August 28th- Paid for retrospective priority 
September 10th- Priority processing acknowledged 
September 23rd- Received decision e-mail
September 25th- FedEx delivered my passport (with visa inside!) 
September 25th- Booked one-way flight to London

The moral of the story? Priority is worth it.
So excited to be all done and ready to move to my husband in London! Thank you so much to everyone who has shared information with us on our threads. This site is definitely an information superhighway.


----------



## Kirbyamour

Did you apply for an eea and give priority?


----------



## mikado

Hi Kirbyamour,

I'm not sure what that is, but we paid retrospective priority via vfsglobal.com, and then immediately e-mailed our confirmation to the Sheffield office.


----------



## meganf0412

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband received his decision made email today
> 
> It was a month since his biometrics appointment and 2.5 weeks since we got the email that his application was being processed.
> 
> Now praying it was approved! They didn't contact my job offer, or our proof of accommodation in UK.
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted online: Aug 22
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision made email received: Sept 25
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations and fingers crossed that it will be the right answer! Though if you've been using the forum, I'm sure you had everything in order 

My documents got to Sheffield 3 days before yours on the 5th, however we have a previous refusal due to the financial requirement from January, so I assume that they're taking longer to check our application extra thoroughly. But reading that at least they're most likely actually looking at ours at this point gives me hope that I will make my intended travel date in three weeks (October 16th).

Good luck!


----------



## Kirbyamour

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for:Un-married Partner eea permit 
Date application submitted (online or in person):Sept 20-something 
Date biometrics taken: August 7th 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 8th
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 days....
Date your visa was received: Nothing yet waiting 7 week now. 

Any advice from others in similar position? Anyone else having a delays? It says by EU law these cases are made priority...?!


----------



## yardey

Congratulations mikado! It must be so exciting to be finally done and getting on a plane 

It's encouraging to know that there *is* a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## mrsmackenzie

meganf0412 said:


> Congratulations and fingers crossed that it will be the right answer! Though if you've been using the forum, I'm sure you had everything in order
> 
> My documents got to Sheffield 3 days before yours on the 5th, however we have a previous refusal due to the financial requirement from January, so I assume that they're taking longer to check our application extra thoroughly. But reading that at least they're most likely actually looking at ours at this point gives me hope that I will make my intended travel date in three weeks (October 16th).
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Megan. I REALLY hope it's the right answer! 
Unfortunately I discovered the forum after we submitted 
When you were refused before, how did they let you know?
Good luck to you too!


----------



## meganf0412

Talk about timing! This morning I woke up to the 'Decision Has Been Made' email. Please please please guys... cross your fingers, say your prayers, and send me that good juju!

Either way... thank you so much to everyone on this thread who has helped me in this process whether you realize it or not. Means so much to me!

Here is my updated timeline:

Visa: Settlement for Wife, Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.) 
Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 13th
Email of Decision: September 26th


----------



## hellojudi

I got the decision email this morning! Not to sound overly dramatic but OMG I AM SO EXCITED. :roll: 

And also so very very nervous. So nervous. :wacko: 

Congrats to everyone who has received their visas and lots of luck and positive energy to those of us still waiting. ray2: :fingerscrossed:



________________________________________________________________________________________
Applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse (Priority)
Online Application submitted: 15 August 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 25 August 2014
Date Application sent via Fed Ex: 25 August 2014
Date Application delivered by Fed Ex: 27 August 2014
Confirmation email from Sheffield: 8 September 2014
Decision email from Sheffield: 26 September
Visa received: not yet


----------



## Ciaran19

meganf0412 said:


> Talk about timing! This morning I woke up to the 'Decision Has Been Made' email. Please please please guys... cross your fingers, say your prayers, and send me that good juju!
> 
> Either way... thank you so much to everyone on this thread who has helped me in this process whether you realize it or not. Means so much to me!
> 
> Here is my updated timeline:
> 
> Visa: Settlement for Wife, Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.)
> Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
> Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
> Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
> Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
> Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 13th
> Email of Decision: September 26th


Good luck!! Hope you receive the visa

Just under 2 weeks?! wow we got our confirmation email on the 23rd Sept so hoping we have a similar timeframe to you!


----------



## Pallykin

The faster priority processing times of the past couple of weeks may be related to the near resolution of the passport backlog, and the return of UKVI employees to their visa processing roles. This article was on BBC.com today...

BBC News - Home Office takes charge of passports


----------



## meganf0412

mrsmackenzie said:


> Thanks Megan. I REALLY hope it's the right answer!
> Unfortunately I discovered the forum after we submitted
> When you were refused before, how did they let you know?
> Good luck to you too!


Sorry I just saw this and ironically we are now in the same, anxiety ridden, boat!

Don't over think it (easier said than done!), when I was denied the first time my husband didn't meet the financial requirements and our application was sloppy because of bad advice. I'm sure your application is fine!

And they let you know the same way whether it's yes or no. There's a letter included with your documents and it's either a refusal letter or a jump up and down you got it letter! Haha

:fingerscrossed: for us both!


----------



## meganf0412

Ciaran19 said:


> Good luck!! Hope you receive the visa
> 
> Just under 2 weeks?! wow we got our confirmation email on the 23rd Sept so hoping we have a similar timeframe to you!


Crossing my fingers for you and sending good juju your way!

They seem to be speeding way up so chances are you'll be hearing sooner, rather than later!


----------



## CandB2

I got my decision made email today too! Hoping it's bringing good news as this is a record turn around. Congratulations to everybody receiving news today!


----------



## yardey

Woop! So much good news in the last couple of days!

Congratulations Megan and CandB2 –*hopefully mine's not too far behind


----------



## meganf0412

yardey said:


> Woop! So much good news in the last couple of days!
> 
> Congratulations Megan and CandB2 –*hopefully mine's not too far behind


Thanks Yardey! I'm sure you'll be hearing in the next few days!


----------



## Galulie

The anticipation is killing me :/


----------



## mrsmackenzie

*Toronto office pick up notification?*

Hi - wondering if anyone applied from Toronto office and specified that they would PICK UP their documents?
We did, and wondering how they notify you to pick up?
We got the decision made email yesterday, with DHL tracking number, but nothing to say how we'd be notified when it's actually ready for pick up.
Thanks


----------



## LoriAnn

Got my decision made email today!!! I'm in a bit of a daze really!!


----------



## Ciaran19

LoriAnn said:


> Got my decision made email today!!! I'm in a bit of a daze really!!


wow they really seemed to have picked up... when did you apple/get your received emails


----------



## meganf0412

LoriAnn said:


> Got my decision made email today!!! I'm in a bit of a daze really!!


Congrats Lori! Just for curiosity's sake: have you tried your FedEx tracking number yet? (or whatever tracking you used) 

Mine isn't working yet and I'm wondering if it just isn't logged in the system yet or if I should try and call FedEx to inquire further?

...not that I'm at ALL anxious to receive this particular package! Ha


----------



## LoriAnn

Ciaran19 said:


> wow they really seemed to have picked up... when did you apple/get your received emails


I applied online August 21st
Got the documents received email September 8th
Had some courier account number issues, called the UK immigration number yesterday
Got the decision email today


----------



## LoriAnn

meganf0412 said:


> Congrats Lori! Just for curiosity's sake: have you tried your FedEx tracking number yet? (or whatever tracking you used)
> 
> Mine isn't working yet and I'm wondering if it just isn't logged in the system yet or if I should try and call FedEx to inquire further?
> 
> ...not that I'm at ALL anxious to receive this particular package! Ha


Thank you Megan! I know, right?! lol It's just some silly little package, no anxiety surrounding it at all lol. I couldn't get anything either but then I found a way to track international shipments at this link here:
https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/WTRK/index.html?action=altref&cntry_code=gb&fdx=1490

and it said they were unable to retrieve my tracking results....which sounds a bit better and more like the system just hasn't updated yet rather than just finding "no record" of it. 

I know the gentleman I talked to yesterday said they've had problems with fedex all summer so maybe that's just our burden to bear as fedex choosers lol.


----------



## meganf0412

LoriAnn said:


> Thank you Megan! I know, right?! lol It's just some silly little package, no anxiety surrounding it at all lol. I couldn't get anything either but then I found a way to track international shipments at this link here:
> https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/WTRK/index.html?action=altref&cntry_code=gb&fdx=1490
> 
> and it said they were unable to retrieve my tracking results....which sounds a bit better and more like the system just hasn't updated yet rather than just finding "no record" of it.
> 
> I know the gentleman I talked to yesterday said they've had problems with fedex all summer so maybe that's just our burden to bear as fedex choosers lol.


Thank you so much for the info! When I get home I'll do some sleuthing! Sending good thoughts your way for a positive decision


----------



## kat2014

The tracking number wont work until the courier actually picks it up and scans it. That wont be until at least tomorrow.
Mine didn't show up till the next day.

My package is in Memphis right now and I was supposed to get it today, but there were some power outages last night there so now its delayed till Monday! I just want to laugh-cry lol.

Oh well!


----------



## LoriAnn

meganf0412 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! When I get home I'll do some sleuthing! Sending good thoughts your way for a positive decision


Thank you so much Megan, I'm sending you good thoughts and positive vibes as well  I hope you get good news!


----------



## LoriAnn

kat2014 said:


> The tracking number wont work until the courier actually picks it up and scans it. That wont be until at least tomorrow.
> Mine didn't show up till the next day.
> 
> My package is in Memphis right now and I was supposed to get it today, but there were some power outages last night there so now its delayed till Monday! I just want to laugh-cry lol.
> 
> Oh well!


Thanks Kat! Good to know  Ooh no   You poor dear. LOL OOoh I know that feeling where you're in between wanting to laugh or cry or both, I've had it more times than I can count in this process. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## meganf0412

LoriAnn said:


> Thanks Kat! Good to know  Ooh no   You poor dear. LOL OOoh I know that feeling where you're in between wanting to laugh or cry or both, I've had it more times than I can count in this process. Sending hugs your way.


Thank you both! 

And I third that... the manic laugh cry feelings are soon hopefully over for all of us!


----------



## LoriAnn

meganf0412 said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> And I third that... the manic laugh cry feelings are soon hopefully over for all of us!


Ooooh, yes please! I will raise a toast to that! :tea:


----------



## bluesky2015

*So happy*

HI everyone,

I would like to share this great news that I just got my documents back with a fiance visa on it. Thank you everyone for your support. I wish all of you who are waiting for their's best of luck and stay positive.
Love you all..


----------



## LoriAnn

waiting.stars said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I would like to share this great news that I just got my documents back with a fiance visa on it. Thank you everyone for your support. I wish all of you who are waiting for their's best of luck and stay positive.
> Love you all..


Congratulations Waiting.Stars!!!! I am so happy for you <3 Safe travels and best wishes your way!


----------



## bluesky2015

LoriAnn said:


> Congratulations Waiting.Stars!!!! I am so happy for you <3 Safe travels and best wishes your way!


Thank you sweetheart.. I wish you the same for you..


----------



## LoriAnn

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you sweetheart.. I wish you the same for you..


Thank you so much  Fingers crossed. I bet you feel a huge weight off your shoulders!


----------



## susanbarron

waiting.stars said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I would like to share this great news that I just got my documents back with a fiance visa on it. Thank you everyone for your support. I wish all of you who are waiting for their's best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all..


WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!
I am so happy for you! Looks like we both have great news - best of luck to you!


----------



## susanbarron

I've been on pins & needles all day! FedEx was meant to deliver by 10:30 this morning but due to a power outage in Memphis, things were delayed.

BUT...............
The fella just delivered my long anticipated envelope with a beautiful visa inside! Flights are booked...leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo

Best of luck to all!


----------



## kat2014

Mine won't be till Monday now for the same reason!


----------



## LoriAnn

susanbarron said:


> I've been on pins & needles all day! FedEx was meant to deliver by 10:30 this morning but due to a power outage in Memphis, things were delayed.
> 
> BUT...............
> The fella just delivered my long anticipated envelope with a beautiful visa inside! Flights are booked...leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo
> 
> Best of luck to all!


I was wondering how you were coming on your shipment Susan!
Ooooh!!! Congratulations!!!! Safe travels deary and a happy reunion with your loved ones!


----------



## Galulie

I'm so happy for all of you! So many of you have gotten good news today!


----------



## meganf0412

waiting.stars said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I would like to share this great news that I just got my documents back with a fiance visa on it. Thank you everyone for your support. I wish all of you who are waiting for their's best of luck and stay positive.
> Love you all..


Congratulations! Definitely well deserved!


----------



## bluesky2015

LoriAnn said:


> Thank you so much  Fingers crossed. I bet you feel a huge weight off your shoulders!


O God, you are so right, I feel like someone has removed a mountain from my shoulder ..You will have the same great news very soon.


----------



## bluesky2015

susanbarron said:


> I've been on pins & needles all day! FedEx was meant to deliver by 10:30 this morning but due to a power outage in Memphis, things were delayed.
> 
> BUT...............
> The fella just delivered my long anticipated envelope with a beautiful visa inside! Flights are booked...leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo
> 
> Best of luck to all!


Same thing happened to me, they said due to the power problem I will get my documents on Monday, then after an hour or so, the Fedex guy was in my office


----------



## MrsHenderson

My documents were delivered today with my passport open to the page with the visa in it 
So no, they did not contact re accommodation or my husbands job, and we were still approved.


----------



## bluesky2015

MrsHenderson said:


> My documents were delivered today with my passport open to the page with the visa in it
> So no, they did not contact re accommodation or my husbands job, and we were still approved.


Congrats..that is a great news..


----------



## Mmerya

susanbarron said:


> I've been on pins & needles all day! FedEx was meant to deliver by 10:30 this morning but due to a power outage in Memphis, things were delayed. BUT............... The fella just delivered my long anticipated envelope with a beautiful visa inside! Flights are booked...leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo Best of luck to all!


Awesome news!!!! Happy dat finally arrived!!!!!🎉


----------



## Mmerya

LoriAnn said:


> Got my decision made email today!!! I'm in a bit of a daze really!!


Awesome!!!!! Keep us posted! Light at the end of tunnel is NEAR!!!!!!!😎


----------



## LoriAnn

Mmerya said:


> Awesome!!!!! Keep us posted! Light at the end of tunnel is NEAR!!!!!!!😎


Thank you so much Mmerya! I hope so!!!


----------



## hellojudi

I hope this is a safe place to whine. 

I got the decision made email yesterday, and as a result I've been compulsively checking the Fed ex website for tracking. 

Saw the power outage in Memphis, thought maybe we dodged that bullet. Then I noticed for about 24 hours we had no updates at all. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, so I thought, "Hey. Those folks must be really backed up" so I didn't really sweat the lack of info. Then, this morning I see that My Precious is stuck in the UK because of , "Improper or missing international paperwork". 

So I've spent most of my day on the phone with Fed Ex, one person tells me this, one person tells me that, and ultimately I speak to a very nice gal from Fed ex in Texas who tells me we can fax a commercial invoice to her (after emailing it to 2 different places) and she will be sure to fax it to the UK on Monday. So we run out and fax it to her.

But where our paperwork and visa (hopefully fingers crossed) is marooned, they are off on Sundays. As a result we won't know anything until Monday, which was of course the day we were supposed to receive it. I'm not sure why our package was clearing customs in the UK. I don't know why UKVI didn't include the paperwork, but I'm just so disappointed. Rant over, thanks for listening expat friends.


----------



## meganf0412

hellojudi said:


> I hope this is a safe place to whine.
> 
> I got the decision made email yesterday, and as a result I've been compulsively checking the Fed ex website for tracking.
> 
> Saw the power outage in Memphis, thought maybe we dodged that bullet. Then I noticed for about 24 hours we had no updates at all. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, so I thought, "Hey. Those folks must be really backed up" so I didn't really sweat the lack of info. Then, this morning I see that My Precious is stuck in the UK because of , "Improper or missing international paperwork".
> 
> So I've spent most of my day on the phone with Fed Ex, one person tells me this, one person tells me that, and ultimately I speak to a very nice gal from Fed ex in Texas who tells me we can fax a commercial invoice to her (after emailing it to 2 different places) and she will be sure to fax it to the UK on Monday. So we run out and fax it to her.
> 
> But where our paperwork and visa (hopefully fingers crossed) is marooned, they are off on Sundays. As a result we won't know anything until Monday, which was of course the day we were supposed to receive it. I'm not sure why our package was clearing customs in the UK. I don't know why UKVI didn't include the paperwork, but I'm just so disappointed. Rant over, thanks for listening expat friends.


Did your tracking number ever work? Mine hasn't at all and I received my decision email yesterday as well... called FedEx and they can't find the tracking number at all... starting to worry that something is wrong with my tracking number?

Good luck to you in getting your package soon!


----------



## hellojudi

meganf0412 said:


> Did your tracking number ever work? Mine hasn't at all and I received my decision email yesterday as well... called FedEx and they can't find the tracking number at all... starting to worry that something is wrong with my tracking number?
> 
> Good luck to you in getting your package soon!


Oh, thank you!

Yes, my tracking number worked. BUT I received the email early in the day, so I'm thinking My Precious was picked up early in the day so maybe that's why mine worked? What time did you get the email? 

Ugh. I think the final stretch is the hardest part. You can see the light at the end of the tunnel and then a great big fog comes in and you see a faint light, but where the *&*^$# is it? Hang in there Megan!


----------



## meganf0412

hellojudi said:


> Oh, thank you!
> 
> Yes, my tracking number worked. BUT I received the email early in the day, so I'm thinking My Precious was picked up early in the day so maybe that's why mine worked? What time did you get the email?
> 
> Ugh. I think the final stretch is the hardest part. You can see the light at the end of the tunnel and then a great big fog comes in and you see a faint light, but where the *&*^$# is it? Hang in there Megan!


That's the strange part, I got my email at 5:18am eastern time (so 10:18 UK time) I would assume it would have gone out Friday... :/ 


Seems I will be calling in on Monday if nothing else. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kat2014

Got my spouse visa today!!!
Thanks for all the help and support guys!

Email saying they received the docs - Aug 22
Decision made email - Sept 23
Visa in hand - Sept 27


----------



## hellojudi

meganf0412 said:


> That's the strange part, I got my email at 5:18am eastern time (so 10:18 UK time) I would assume it would have gone out Friday... :/
> 
> 
> Seems I will be calling in on Monday if nothing else. Thanks for the info!


That is odd! Well, so is my situation. I do know from talking to the gal from fed ex that they have been plagued with network/computer issues for the last couple of days So that might very well explain what is going on with your tracking number. Stay on them though, and keep us posted on what happens. Everybody loves hearing good news  And I'm sure you will have that next week.


----------



## meganf0412

hellojudi said:


> That is odd! Well, so is my situation. I do know from talking to the gal from fed ex that they have been plagued with network/computer issues for the last couple of days So that might very well explain what is going on with your tracking number. Stay on them though, and keep us posted on what happens. Everybody loves hearing good news  And I'm sure you will have that next week.


Thank you I definitely will!  You as well, when you hear news! 

:fingerscrossed: for all of us waiting for packages right now!


----------



## nyclon

meganf0412 said:


> Did your tracking number ever work? Mine hasn't at all and I received my decision email yesterday as well... called FedEx and they can't find the tracking number at all... starting to worry that something is wrong with my tracking number?
> 
> Good luck to you in getting your package soon!


It sometimes takes several days for the package to be picked up. You need to be patient .


----------



## Mmerya

Lots of action happening lately! All this great news sure provides hope and excitement for those of us still waiting! 

Congrats to all! Thank you for sharing your trials and celebrations!!! It is so helpful for those of us still on the journey!!!! Blessings to all!!!


----------



## Mmerya

kat2014 said:


> Got my spouse visa today!!! Thanks for all the help and support guys! Email saying they received the docs - Aug 22 Decision made email - Sept 23 Visa in hand - Sept 27


Congrats kat!!!!!! Blessings!


----------



## Pirenha

Got an email on Friday asking for my international courier account number. So as soon as I awoke I sent it. Today I was hopeful that I would get the decision made email but I didnt  is this a bad indication? The only positive I can see is that they are finally looking at my application. It's been over a month with priority and I've never had a refusal or any reason it wouldn't be granted. I've even had past work visas. Ugh! Just frustrating when people with your same time line are getting their visas and you are still waiting.


----------



## mrsmackenzie

*Visa received!*

Hi everyone, 

My husband received his visa today! HUGE relief.

We requested it to start Oct 1st but it's dated Sept 16. 

*Does anyone know if there's a rule regarding when we enter the UK? I read somewhere on here that you had to travel within 3 weeks of the visa start date..*

Thanks and good luck to all! 

******************

Timeline below:

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
Date application submitted online: Aug 22
Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision made email received: Sept 25
Visa received: Sept 29


----------



## Galulie

Pirenha said:


> Got an email on Friday asking for my international courier account number. So as soon as I awoke I sent it. Today I was hopeful that I would get the decision made email but I didnt  is this a bad indication? The only positive I can see is that they are finally looking at my application. It's been over a month with priority and I've never had a refusal or any reason it wouldn't be granted. I've even had past work visas. Ugh! Just frustrating when people with your same time line are getting their visas and you are still waiting.


Welcome to my life... I'm going crazy with all the potential reasons my application is taking longer! I'm about 110% I'm going to be rejected 

As my people say, all of us who have yet to be accepted need to be together in "Solidarité!" 



mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband received his visa today! HUGE relief.
> 
> We requested it to start Oct 1st but it's dated Sept 16.
> 
> *Does anyone know if there's a rule regarding when we enter the UK? I read somewhere on here that you had to travel within 3 weeks of the visa start date..*
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all!
> 
> ******************
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted online: Aug 22
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision made email received: Sept 25
> Visa received: Sept 29



First of all, Congratulations!!

As far as I know from having read this forum + the guidance of the UKBA, you don't *have* to move within any timeline, but it is generally accepted that you have three months to do so. Your visa should be valid for 33 months, and since you have to have been in the UK for 30 before applying for Further leave to remain, you have those three extra months as wiggle room. 

If anyone knows otherwise please correct me! I'm 99% sure this is accurate


----------



## Pirenha

Galulie said:


> Welcome to my life... I'm going crazy with all the potential reasons my application is taking longer! I'm about 110% I'm going to be rejected
> 
> As my people say, all of us who have yet to be accepted need to be together in "Solidarité!"
> 
> I'm going to try to stay positive. It really seems they get more info out on Tuesday and Thursdays. And it's the end of the month so maybe that will motivate them to get more done so their stats will look good for the month. Best of luck tomorrow


----------



## Dmoniz

Fiance/ Proposed Civil Partnership Visa
(settlement)

Date of application online- September 9th 2014
Priority Service
Biometrics - September 12th 2014
Sent through Fed Ex - September 12th 2014
Date Arrived to Sheffield- September 15th 2014
Confirmation email that my application is was received and will be organized for consideration- September 24th 2014

Crossing my fingers..Can't wait to be in my Fiances arm once again

We are scheduled to be married on Thanksgiving! 

The waiting is so nerve wrecking. So far they have no asked for any additional information.

Can anyone tell me if the Documents that I have sent in are ok? I feel like I am missing something

Folder one
- Priority Service receipt
-Printed out online application
-Bio metrics
- VAF4
- Appendix 2

Table of Contents-
Applicants
- Passport
-Passport photo
-Original Birth Certificate
-Letter Introduction
-Letter from employer
-Photo copy of badge ( corporation banker) 
-3 months pay slips
-3 months bank account and Savings

Sponsor (fiance)
-Passport
-Original Birth certificate
-Letter of introduction
-Letter of How we met in his words

Meeting the financial requirement Letter of introduction 
Stating that my Fiance is Non Salaried. Category A

(Total gross income from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) 
multiplied by 12 = Income from non-salaried employment that can be counted towards the 
financial requirement.

Letter from employer
- Financial Director Issuing the payslips confirming they are true
- Operation Manager confirming length of employment, Detailing his Job.
-Six months pay slips
-P 60
-six months bank statements with stamp from the bank

Accommodations
- Picture of House Front and Back
-Picture of every room detailing what each room was
- Letter from mother (owner)stating that no one lives there but she and my fiance, and I am more than welcome to stay. My Fiance will inherit this house
-Letter from Fiance approving of me staying with him
-Original Deeds
-Original Mortgage stating house all paid off
-Utility bills
-Phone Bills

Intervening Devotion
Story of how we met
- Pictures of us different locations and back grounds
-Pictures with family and Friends
- Handwritten letters from Fiances Co workers approving of our relationship
- Handwritten letters from Fiance

Forms of Communication
-9 Facetime screen shots
-Facetime call log
3 pages worth of Text and Facebook messages screen shots with time stamps

The Proposal
- Detailed Story of how he proposed
- Pictures from the proposal
-Flights & Hotel Bookings
- Cards and Letters

Plans for Marriage
- Cover letter
- Pictures of ring
- Marriage registry
-Wedding invitation

I can't shake that I am missing something

This is so nerve wrecking.


----------



## Pirenha

Wanted to update my timeline. Got decision made email today! Here's hoping its a positive decision. 

Spousal(wife) visa with priority
Application submitted online: aug 25
Biometrics: aug 26
Application delivery confirmation from FedEx: aug 28
Email confirmation from Sheffield: sept 9
Decision made email: sept 30


----------



## Dmoniz

I just got mines too!! It was quite fast. too fast,

Goodluck to you!!


----------



## hellojudi

lane: We got it!!! 

After hours of phone calls, emails, and faxes we were finally able to break our package out of UK customs. Finally! In case this ever happens to anyone out there (no international paperwork provided by sender) UK fed ex (not fed ex international) proved to be the most helpful in releasing our package.

Phew! What a relief!! Many many thanks to everyone in this thread and on this board who have helped us through this agonizing process and provided advice both directly and indirectly. 

Best of luck to everyone still waiting. :smile::cheer2::cheer2::grouphug:


----------



## yardey

Mrs. Yardey got her 'Decision made' email today too!! WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!

Congratulations to anyone else who got theirs today, and thinking of those of you still waiting too.

Now to begin obsessively clicking 'Refresh' on the UPS Site every 5 minutes...


----------



## LoriAnn

Oooh Congratulations Yardey! My fingers are crossed for you both  

I checked my FedEx tracker today and it estimated I'd be getting my package tomorrow!


----------



## bluesky2015

LoriAnn said:


> Oooh Congratulations Yardey! My fingers are crossed for you both
> 
> I checked my FedEx tracker today and it estimated I'd be getting my package tomorrow!


Congrats, very happy for you.. keep us posted


----------



## bluesky2015

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband received his visa today! HUGE relief.
> 
> We requested it to start Oct 1st but it's dated Sept 16.
> 
> *Does anyone know if there's a rule regarding when we enter the UK? I read somewhere on here that you had to travel within 3 weeks of the visa start date..*
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all!
> 
> ******************
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted online: Aug 22
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision made email received: Sept 25
> Visa received: Sept 29


Congrats, Save travels


----------



## Mmerya

Got the "decision has been made" email!!!! Fed ex tracking is underway! Yes I keep checking on that precious package! Should arrive on Thursday! Think I'll take the day off and wait! 

Less than 48 hours... Could be the longest hours ever recorded in the history of mankind!!!!


----------



## Pallykin

Mmerya said:


> Got the "decision has been made" email!!!! Fed ex tracking is underway! Yes I keep checking on that precious package! Should arrive on Thursday! Think I'll take the day off and wait!
> 
> Less than 48 hours... Could be the longest hours ever recorded in the history of mankind!!!!


Fingers crossed on your behalf!


----------



## LoriAnn

Mmerya said:


> Got the "decision has been made" email!!!! Fed ex tracking is underway! Yes I keep checking on that precious package! Should arrive on Thursday! Think I'll take the day off and wait!
> 
> Less than 48 hours... Could be the longest hours ever recorded in the history of mankind!!!!


YES! I'm so glad for you Mmerya, I was hoping your turn was coming!! 
Keep us posted!


----------



## yardey

LoriAnn said:


> Oooh Congratulations Yardey! My fingers are crossed for you both
> 
> I checked my FedEx tracker today and it estimated I'd be getting my package tomorrow!


Thanks LoriAnn! You must be so excited for the waiting to nearly be over  Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## LoriAnn

yardey said:


> Thanks LoriAnn! You must be so excited for the waiting to nearly be over  Fingers crossed for you too!


Thank you Yardey  I'm just hoping we get good news!


----------



## ashtarrose

Mmerya said:


> Got the "decision has been made" email!!!! Fed ex tracking is underway! Yes I keep checking on that precious package! Should arrive on Thursday! Think I'll take the day off and wait!
> 
> Less than 48 hours... Could be the longest hours ever recorded in the history of mankind!!!!


She was really excited, texted me at 4am to tell me she got the email <3

We have exactly the same application (except she has a +1 child) and we posted the same day and arrived at Sheffield the same day. I'm hoping that means I will have my email sometime by the end of this week too.


----------



## Mmerya

ashtarrose said:


> She was really excited, texted me at 4am to tell me she got the email <3
> 
> We have exactly the same application (except she has a +1 child) and we posted the same day and arrived at Sheffield the same day. I'm hoping that means I will have my email sometime by the end of this week too.


Your day is coming!

And it was closer to 5am!


----------



## ashtarrose

Mmerya said:


> Your day is coming!
> 
> And it was closer to 5am!


Patience and Faith is hard, I prefer to know what is going on.


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

Hi everyone.
My Husband submitted application and all paper work on the 9th of September 2014. We recieved a text message on the 15th of September, stating that application is with BHC and is under process. I emailed the uk immigration enquiry service and got the following response : 

'Your visa application is under process and you will be contacted once a descision jas been made or if necessary during the consideration of your application.'

i really hope that we hear back from them soon. i did hear that BHC in Dhaka will be shutting down inthat department and thatVisas will be granted from New Delhi. 

please pray that we here from them soon.amd we get the big YES!
THE WAITING IS TOP STRESSFUL. TRYING TO KEEP OURSELVES OCCUPIED.

thank you all.


----------



## LoriAnn

Having now recovered from the literal meltdown I just had a moment ago I'm finally composed enough to say that we were approved!

For some reason I thought the visa was going to be on the front page of my passport so when I opened it and saw nothing I thought the worst. Then I rummaged through all my documents trying to find any letter explaining the refusal and couldn't find anything. Then I thought to check through the passport pages and came across a bluntly obvious SPOUSE VISA page shining up at me like "Duh I'm right here dork" 

Yeah then I had a total sobbing meltdown before skyping my husband to tell him the news! 
I cannot stop smiling and just feel like twelve hundred pounds of weight have been lifted off my shoulders.

Thank you so much to everyone here for your support and advice!
Wishing all those waiting best of luck and sending all my love your way.


----------



## Mmerya

LoriAnn said:


> Having now recovered from the literal meltdown I just had a moment ago I'm finally composed enough to say that we were approved!
> 
> For some reason I thought the visa was going to be on the front page of my passport so when I opened it and saw nothing I thought the worst. Then I rummaged through all my documents trying to find any letter explaining the refusal and couldn't find anything. Then I thought to check through the passport pages and came across a bluntly obvious SPOUSE VISA page shining up at me like "Duh I'm right here dork"
> 
> Yeah then I had a total sobbing meltdown before skyping my husband to tell him the news!
> I cannot stop smiling and just feel like twelve hundred pounds of weight have been lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone here for your support and advice!
> Wishing all those waiting best of luck and sending all my love your way.



Yeah!! Happy for you!! Love your story.... Now I know to skim through pages tomorrow!! Is it just a stamp?? It should be a golden ticket!!

My package isn't in US yet ... But it is supposed to be delivered by noon tomorrow! Gulp!


----------



## LoriAnn

Thank you so much Mmerya! I cannot wait to just see and hug my husband again! We haven't seen each other since January and it's been SO hard! 

It was kind of like a whole page sized addition added to one of my passport pages, I thought it would be on the front page so needless to say I had a GULP moment when I saw nothing there and then FREAKED out when I saw the added page! 

Oooh please keep us posted Mmerya! My tracking was basically SPOT on with my estimated delivery so tomorrow will probably be your day fingers crossed!!!


----------



## yardey

Brilliant news LoriAnn, congratulations!! So glad that your waiting is all done. Now all that's left to do is get on a plane


----------



## LoriAnn

Thank you so much Yardey!!  I hope you and Mrs. Yardey have (or have already had) a wonderful reunion. Airport hello's are the best and I am SO glad I never have to face another airport goodbye again!


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

Congratulations LoriAnn. Thats brilliant news.May u and ur loved one stay blessed and happy always. wish everyone one here all the best. 
havnt seen my husband since March 2013. Its tough.but patience will bring us good news hopefully. 

and oncr again congrats to all those who have there good news.

wish me n hubby good luck.thanks 

xx


----------



## bluesky2015

LoriAnn said:


> Having now recovered from the literal meltdown I just had a moment ago I'm finally composed enough to say that we were approved!
> 
> For some reason I thought the visa was going to be on the front page of my passport so when I opened it and saw nothing I thought the worst. Then I rummaged through all my documents trying to find any letter explaining the refusal and couldn't find anything. Then I thought to check through the passport pages and came across a bluntly obvious SPOUSE VISA page shining up at me like "Duh I'm right here dork"
> 
> Yeah then I had a total sobbing meltdown before skyping my husband to tell him the news!
> I cannot stop smiling and just feel like twelve hundred pounds of weight have been lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone here for your support and advice!
> Wishing all those waiting best of luck and sending all my love your way.


Just logged in to this forum and I saw your beautiful post.. Congratulations my dear..I am sooooo happy for you :roll:


----------



## yardey

Thanks LoriAnn! I know EXACTLY what you mean about airport goodbyes, they're the worst!! Based on everyone else's waiting times, we're hoping she'll be able to fly over at the weekend. I can't wait!!


----------



## bluesky2015

SalmaKhayrul said:


> Congratulations LoriAnn. Thats brilliant news.May u and ur loved one stay blessed and happy always. wish everyone one here all the best.
> havnt seen my husband since March 2013. Its tough.but patience will bring us good news hopefully.
> 
> and oncr again congrats to all those who have there good news.
> 
> wish me n hubby good luck.thanks
> 
> xx


Don't worry, you will hear a good news like all of us here. I do understand its very hard, but once you get the visa, you will forget all this painful process.. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

Congrats tou Yardey. I agree airport goodbyes r heartbreaking. even now when i think back to saying goodbye to hubby last year in march i get al teary.hopefully we ill reunited soon.


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

waiting.stars said:


> SalmaKhayrul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations LoriAnn. Thats brilliant news.May u and ur loved one stay blessed and happy always. wish everyone one here all the best.
> havnt seen my husband since March 2013. Its tough.but patience will bring us good news hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and oncr again congrats to all those who have there good news.
> 
> wish me n hubby good luck.thanks
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you will hear a good news like all of us here. I do understand its very hard, but once you get the visa, you will forget all this painful process.. Good luck and keep us posted
Click to expand...

Thank you.
Means alot
xx


----------



## Galulie

I got some bad news today... After you had all received notice that you had received a decision, I inquired about the status of my application and got this reply : 

_We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that as of on the 08/09/2014 a decision on yourapplication has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted.
Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.

Although you have paid for the priority service, however under this situation that timeframe is no longer applicable.
Please provide us with the following information so we can escalate this
case to the relevant department for information. [...]_

They're probably punishing me for having pre-purchased my way over there  

I sent them the information they asked for, so hopefully I will have more answers soon.

(I took out a lot of non-important stuff)


----------



## Mmerya

Galulie said:


> I got some bad news today... After you had all received notice that you had received a decision, I inquired about the status of my application and got this reply :
> 
> _We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that as of on the 08/09/2014 a decision on yourapplication has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted.
> Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.
> 
> Although you have paid for the priority service, however under this situation that timeframe is no longer applicable.
> Please provide us with the following information so we can escalate this
> case to the relevant department for information. [...]_
> 
> They're probably punishing me for having pre-purchased my way over there
> 
> I sent them the information they asked for, so hopefully I will have more answers soon.
> 
> (I took out a lot of non-important stuff)


NOT BAD NEWS! Now that they have the info they wanted you should hear SOON! Good thing you emailed!!!!!! Don't perceive this as a setback.... It is rather a step closer!


----------



## Galulie

Mmerya said:


> NOT BAD NEWS! Now that they have the info they wanted you should hear SOON! Good thing you emailed!!!!!! Don't perceive this as a setback.... It is rather a step closer!


Sorry I wasn't clear  the information they asked for was to locate more information about my file, not to clear up my application


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

I also emailed them regarding my husbands spouse visa application. They sent me a similillar email stating that decision delayed
due to further enquiries being conducted. feel even more stressed now. as i dont know why further enquiries r being conducted!


----------



## Galulie

SalmaKhayrul said:


> I also emailed them regarding my husbands spouse visa application. They sent me a similillar email stating that decision delayed
> due to further enquiries being conducted. feel even more stressed now. as i dont know why further enquiries r being conducted!


This feeling is awful isn't it?! Did you send them the information they wanted so they could escalate the question to someone with more information?

Also, did you send in Appendix 2 with the original application, or did your husband send it in later? I'm holding onto my last hope that the only reason they're doing this is because of the delay in sending appendix 2... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

Yes. very. i literally want to cry. sounds silly i know but this waiting is painful. and now that theyve sent an email telling me applications delayed is making me mad! 

I guess the positive is that they have looked at my paperwork.im just hoping its related to what i think it is my employment.they might require another payslip.or theycould just simply call HMRC or my employer.has anyone been in this situation if so what was the outcome.and how long did it take.

i wish u the best of luck x


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

oh sorry yh i sent appendix 2 with the form.


----------



## meganf0412

WE GOT IT!!! Documents arrived today and my visa was sitting there inside my passport! I fly out October 16th. I don't even know how to say how excited I am. This process started for me last November, so this is a LONG time coming! 

A HUGE thank you goes out to nyclon and joppa, and everyone on this forum who has chimed in and given me advice in the past few months. Wouldn't have been able to navigate this process without all of your help and thank you doesn't even BEGIN to cover it!

Here's my full timeline (not too shabby if I do say so myself!):

Visa: Settlement for Wife, Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.) 
Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 13th
Email of Decision: September 26th
Visa Received: October 2nd

Right: celebration time! Off to go drink champagne, Skype with the hubby, and start packing!


----------



## meganf0412

LoriAnn said:


> Having now recovered from the literal meltdown I just had a moment ago I'm finally composed enough to say that we were approved!
> 
> For some reason I thought the visa was going to be on the front page of my passport so when I opened it and saw nothing I thought the worst. Then I rummaged through all my documents trying to find any letter explaining the refusal and couldn't find anything. Then I thought to check through the passport pages and came across a bluntly obvious SPOUSE VISA page shining up at me like "Duh I'm right here dork"
> 
> Yeah then I had a total sobbing meltdown before skyping my husband to tell him the news!
> I cannot stop smiling and just feel like twelve hundred pounds of weight have been lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone here for your support and advice!
> Wishing all those waiting best of luck and sending all my love your way.


Congratulations Lori and thank you for being my cheerleader the last week or so! 

So happy for us both


----------



## Mmerya

meganf0412 said:


> WE GOT IT!!! Documents arrived today and my visa was sitting there inside my passport! I fly out October 16th. I don't even know how to say how excited I am. This process started for me last November, so this is a LONG time coming!
> 
> A HUGE thank you goes out to nyclon and joppa, and everyone on this forum who has chimed in and given me advice in the past few months. Wouldn't have been able to navigate this process without all of your help and thank you doesn't even BEGIN to cover it!
> 
> Here's my full timeline (not too shabby if I do say so myself!):
> 
> Visa: Settlement for Wife, Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.)
> Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
> Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
> Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
> Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
> Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 13th
> Email of Decision: September 26th
> Visa Received: October 2nd
> 
> Right: celebration time! Off to go drink champagne, Skype with the hubby, and start packing!


Sounds like a perfect plan!! I can feel your excitement from here!!


----------



## Mmerya

WAHOO!!!

Visas have arrived!!! Sooooooooo excited!!

I couldn't have made this journey with out all of you who have taken the time to share your experience and support!!

Now to make flight plans and celebrate!! 

Amazing feeling that cannot be expressed in words!!


----------



## Dmoniz

*I got my visa! yaaay*

OMG 

I am sooo happy and thrilled.. SO happy that the stress..the worrying..is over! 

My fiance/ Proposed civil partner visa got approved!:bounce:

I got my decision mail only *4 working days* after they confirmed it they received it . I was so worried because It was so fast that I thought it was rejected.

I made so many Errors on my online application. I forgot to put my full surname that was written on my passport. I didn't write where my passport was issued. I just fixed everything and wrote over the printed out version and initialed it. I was so worried with all those mistakes. 

It was scheduled to be delivered at 1030 AM by fedex. But came in at around 9am!
I was soo shocked. I opened my package right away..and my visa was in a envelop with it opened to the page already! I love who ever my ECO was. SO grateful!

My Fiance and I are going to get married on Thanksgiving in the UK!

I will be flying of next week!!

Good luck to all the applicants!! Your day will come!! and it will be the best day ever!

ECO do have a heart!


----------



## Galulie

SalmaKhayrul said:


> Yes. very. i literally want to cry. sounds silly i know but this waiting is painful. and now that theyve sent an email telling me applications delayed is making me mad!
> 
> I guess the positive is that they have looked at my paperwork.im just hoping its related to what i think it is my employment.they might require another payslip.or theycould just simply call HMRC or my employer.has anyone been in this situation if so what was the outcome.and how long did it take.
> 
> i wish u the best of luck x


I did cry last night when I got the email  My mom, a travel agent, saw a great deal on a cruise to England, and since I could bring as much luggage as I wanted she booked it for me. I'm supposed to leave October 28th, but I'm not sure that is going to happen. We are currently looking into the option of getting a second temporary passport and going there for 6 months (assuming they will let me in).

I'm not sure why they are investigating us. The only thing I can think of is Appendix 2 being late, or that we didn't provide enough proof of our relationship. My printer broke right before I was about to print off pictures and our skype records :/ I submitted our old lease, etc. as proof of a relationship instead and included the two pictures of the wedding I did manage to print.


----------



## bluesky2015

Mmerya said:


> WAHOO!!!
> 
> Visas have arrived!!! Sooooooooo excited!!
> 
> I couldn't have made this journey with out all of you who have taken the time to share your experience and support!!
> 
> Now to make flight plans and celebrate!!
> 
> Amazing feeling that cannot be expressed in words!!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: I am so happy for you. CONGRATS


----------



## LoriAnn

meganf0412 said:


> Congratulations Lori and thank you for being my cheerleader the last week or so!
> 
> So happy for us both


Congratulations!!! Hehehe my pleasure, it was wonderful chatting to you while we were both glued to the fedex tracking screen lol.

So thrilled for you!!!! Even after that last fedex speed bump, it's such a great weight off isn't it?? 

Safe travels <3


----------



## LoriAnn

Mmerya said:


> WAHOO!!!
> 
> Visas have arrived!!! Sooooooooo excited!!
> 
> I couldn't have made this journey with out all of you who have taken the time to share your experience and support!!
> 
> Now to make flight plans and celebrate!!
> 
> Amazing feeling that cannot be expressed in words!!


Wonderful news today!!!! Congratulations Mmerya!!! Best feeling EVER isn't it? 
Safe travels!!!


----------



## LoriAnn

Dmoniz said:


> OMG
> 
> I am sooo happy and thrilled.. SO happy that the stress..the worrying..is over!
> 
> My fiance/ Proposed civil partner visa got approved!:bounce:
> 
> I got my decision mail only *4 working days* after they confirmed it they received it . I was so worried because It was so fast that I thought it was rejected.
> 
> I made so many Errors on my online application. I forgot to put my full surname that was written on my passport. I didn't write where my passport was issued. I just fixed everything and wrote over the printed out version and initialed it. I was so worried with all those mistakes.
> 
> It was scheduled to be delivered at 1030 AM by fedex. But came in at around 9am!
> I was soo shocked. I opened my package right away..and my visa was in a envelop with it opened to the page already! I love who ever my ECO was. SO grateful!
> 
> My Fiance and I are going to get married on Thanksgiving in the UK!
> 
> I will be flying of next week!!
> 
> Good luck to all the applicants!! Your day will come!! and it will be the best day ever!
> 
> ECO do have a heart!


And another congratulations!!!  Safe travels OH man I know what you mean about mistakes!! I was agonizing over every single dotted i and crossed t and was petrified something or other was going to get us a refusal, it eats you up doesn't it? 

Time to take a big sigh of relief and a deep breath 
Best wishes and safe travels


----------



## Dmoniz

LoriAnn said:


> And another congratulations!!!  Safe travels OH man I know what you mean about mistakes!! I was agonizing over every single dotted i and crossed t and was petrified something or other was going to get us a refusal, it eats you up doesn't it?
> 
> Time to take a big sigh of relief and a deep breath
> Best wishes and safe travels


Such a relief! Congratulations to you!! and safe travels to you too! I'm sunny warm Los Angles so Englands cold weather for me and no beaches is going to be a big change.

I kicked myself knowing that I made so many mistakes on my online application. It's something you can't fix after you print it out. Luckily the person doing my biometrics assured me it's not a big deal, to just write over it and initial it. What matters most is showing you can fit the financial requirement, accommodations requirement and show your relationship is real. 

I was sick to my stomach the whole 24 hours before I knew I was going to get my package back. I am so happy now..

YAY so happy for us


----------



## yardey

Congratulations to all those of you who've finally got your visas!! And best wishes for your move to the UK 

I'm still in stuck in purgatory waiting for the tracking info to start showing up for the return of our passport and documents – we got the email on Tuesday to say a decision had been made and it's a little over 72 hours since then and nothing showing yet. We're using UPS.

Any word from those of you who've got visas recently (if you're not too busy packing and buying airplane tickets ) how long it took from getting the email to the package being on its way? I'm trying my best to be patient, but with limited success!


----------



## Mmerya

yardey said:


> Congratulations to all those of you who've finally got your visas!! And best wishes for your move to the UK
> 
> I'm still in stuck in purgatory waiting for the tracking info to start showing up for the return of our passport and documents – we got the email on Tuesday to say a decision had been made and it's a little over 72 hours since then and nothing showing yet. We're using UPS.
> 
> Any word from those of you who've got visas recently (if you're not too busy packing and buying airplane tickets ) how long it took from getting the email to the package being on its way? I'm trying my best to be patient, but with limited success!


Ugh! Feel so bad for you! I know it's torture!!!! My fedex tracking number started working within about 5 hours from email. Package arrived 48 long hours later! Think you might need to check on things! Best wishes


----------



## yardey

Mmerya said:


> Ugh! Feel so bad for you! I know it's torture!!!! My fedex tracking number started working within about 5 hours from email. Package arrived 48 long hours later! Think you might need to check on things! Best wishes


Thanks Mmerya. Wow yours was sent out quickly! I think I'll give them a ring on Monday if nothing's happened by then. So close to the finishing line, and yet so far!


----------



## meganf0412

yardey said:


> Thanks Mmerya. Wow yours was sent out quickly! I think I'll give them a ring on Monday if nothing's happened by then. So close to the finishing line, and yet so far!


Having delays with the package coming is the worst! I was a mess when mine was stuck at customs on Wednesday. I used FedEx so I'm not positive what you would do but I would try to call UPS and see if there's anything that is in their system that isn't showing up online yet.

If you still haven't heard anything by Monday or Tuesday it might make you feel a little bit better that if you haven't received your visa within 5 working days from your decision email, you can call the UKVI and request to know what the decision was by phone. At least that's what my husband was told earlier this week when he called in.

Good luck!


----------



## yardey

meganf0412 said:


> Having delays with the package coming is the worst! I was a mess when mine was stuck at customs on Wednesday. I used FedEx so I'm not positive what you would do but I would try to call UPS and see if there's anything that is in their system that isn't showing up online yet.
> 
> If you still haven't heard anything by Monday or Tuesday it might make you feel a little bit better that if you haven't received your visa within 5 working days from your decision email, you can call the UKVI and request to know what the decision was by phone. At least that's what my husband was told earlier this week when he called in.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for your advice and support Megan and Mmerya. I was all set to wait over the weekend, ring the Visa Centre on Monday and hope for the best.

But... it turns out that the tracking for our package wasn't working properly, and Mrs. Yardey received her documents back this morning, complete with a passport with a shiny new Visa in it!!! Woohooooooo 

Cue VERY hasty packing and booking of flights, and she'll be flying over on Sunday! Thanks everyone for your help and support, and keep going those of you who are still waiting, your time is coming


----------



## meganf0412

yardey said:


> Thanks for your advice and support Megan and Mmerya. I was all set to wait over the weekend, ring the Visa Centre on Monday and hope for the best.
> 
> But... it turns out that the tracking for our package wasn't working properly, and Mrs. Yardey received her documents back this morning, complete with a passport with a shiny new Visa in it!!! Woohooooooo
> 
> Cue VERY hasty packing and booking of flights, and she'll be flying over on Sunday! Thanks everyone for your help and support, and keep going those of you who are still waiting, your time is coming


Congrats Yardey! The last two weeks have really been full of great news for everyone on this thread!


----------



## Ciaran19

Application and Supporting Docs sent 17th September
Processing email received 23rd September
Decision has been made email sent today!!! (3rd October)

Praying its been successful - Im already so nervous, horrible the way you get an email saying its been decided but they don't let you know


----------



## en09art

Okay guys, thanks to all you beautiful people on this forum we finally have our timeline going!

Just dropped off my husby at the airport back to the UK and now it is a waiting game. 

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) Priority
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: Sept 29
Biometrics Completed: Oct 1
Documents sent: Oct 3
Documents received in Sheffield: scheduled for Oct 6
Documents received email: __________
Decision made email: __________

I know we have a long way to go with waiting (hopefully not!) but just thought this would help us calm down a bit! A lot of you have had good luck so that is super encouraging. We are sooo nervous


----------



## meganf0412

en09art said:


> Okay guys, thanks to all you beautiful people on this forum we finally have our timeline going!
> 
> Just dropped off my husby at the airport back to the UK and now it is a waiting game.
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) Priority
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: Sept 29
> Biometrics Completed: Oct 1
> Documents sent: Oct 3
> Documents received in Sheffield: scheduled for Oct 6
> Documents received email: __________
> Decision made email: __________
> 
> I know we have a long way to go with waiting (hopefully not!) but just thought this would help us calm down a bit! A lot of you have had good luck so that is super encouraging. We are sooo nervous


Your timeline is exactly a month behind mine and I got my visa on Thursday (would have been Wednesday if FedEx hadn't screwed up.) AND I had a previous refusal. 

They seem to be running about a month for priority so it really shouldn't be too long!

Good luck and try to keep busy in the meantime!


----------



## LoriAnn

yardey said:


> Thanks for your advice and support Megan and Mmerya. I was all set to wait over the weekend, ring the Visa Centre on Monday and hope for the best.
> 
> But... it turns out that the tracking for our package wasn't working properly, and Mrs. Yardey received her documents back this morning, complete with a passport with a shiny new Visa in it!!! Woohooooooo
> 
> Cue VERY hasty packing and booking of flights, and she'll be flying over on Sunday! Thanks everyone for your help and support, and keep going those of you who are still waiting, your time is coming


Congratulations Yardey! Have a wonderful reunion with your Mrs.!!


----------



## Galulie

After many frustrating emails and calls to the UKVI, I found someone with a bit more weight behind their name to be my advocate with the visa process. 

She was told that my passport is now in New York, which I am genuinely confused about. I got an email from Sheffield saying it arrived there, and I'm not american.

I can't wait for this nightmare to be over, I just finished my seventh week of waiting.


----------



## Motherinlaw

My son in law got his documents received email on 13th sept but hasn't heard anything since. Has anyone heard anything this week?


----------



## nyclon

Motherinlaw said:


> My son in law got his documents received email on 13th sept but hasn't heard anything since. Has anyone heard anything this week?


Where did he apply from?


----------



## Motherinlaw

He applied from New York. His biometrics were done 14th August and papers arrived in Sheffield,via dhl,on 26th. There was a two and a half week wait till the 'received' email arrived. He paid for priority and is applying under category D which I thought should be quite straightforward as they can meet the financial requirement with a bit to spare as a cushion. 
We are all getting jittery!


----------



## Galulie

Motherinlaw said:


> He applied from New York. His biometrics were done 14th August and papers arrived in Sheffield,via dhl,on 26th. There was a two and a half week wait till the 'received' email arrived. He paid for priority and is applying under category D which I thought should be quite straightforward as they can meet the financial requirement with a bit to spare as a cushion.
> We are all getting jittery!


I have a similar timeline, my papers should have arrived in Sheffield on the 27th of August, and I got the documents received email on the 8th of september.

I sent an inquiry last week and was told my application had been delayed. You can send an inquiry here: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ but I must warn you, it seems like they only provide form-answers. 

I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Motherinlaw

Thank you Galulie. He emailed them last Friday but hasn't had a reply yet,which is a bit worrying as they say they reply within 24hours. Is there a phone number too?


----------



## gcab

Motherinlaw said:


> Thank you Galulie. He emailed them last Friday but hasn't had a reply yet,which is a bit worrying as they say they reply within 24hours. Is there a phone number too?


It takes them a while to reply. When I sent an email it took several days for a reply. My initial thought was that I had given the wrong email!


----------



## gcab

Galulie said:


> I have a similar timeline, my papers should have arrived in Sheffield on the 27th of August, and I got the documents received email on the 8th of september.
> 
> I sent an inquiry last week and was told my application had been delayed. You can send an inquiry here: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ but I must warn you, it seems like they only provide form-answers.
> 
> I hope this helps a bit!


Did you put your reference number on the outside of your packaging? I did and received a documented received email two days after the package was received. I'm wondering if that could have been the cause of your delayed "documents received" email.

Hope you here an answer soon!


----------



## Galulie

Motherinlaw said:


> Thank you Galulie. He emailed them last Friday but hasn't had a reply yet,which is a bit worrying as they say they reply within 24hours. Is there a phone number too?


There is a phone number, but you have to pay something like £1.30/m and I haven't heard of anyone thinking it was worth the money. I would suggest potentially resubmitting your query, mine never took more than 2 days to reply



gcab said:


> Did you put your reference number on the outside of your packaging? I did and received a documented received email two days after the package was received. I'm wondering if that could have been the cause of your delayed "documents received" email.
> 
> Hope you here an answer soon!


I applied from Canada, where they don't even have us touch the envelope. I applied through VFS, so I assume they did everything correctly.


----------



## Motherinlaw

Thanks. I'll suggest he sends another email to be there for them on Monday morning and I might try ringing the UK enquiry line then too. It's so frustrating having to wait over the weekend.........again 😞


----------



## neil_w

Hi all,

I haven't posted here before but have been reading the thread with interest and have found it very useful and calming. My wife is currently in the US, a decision has been made on her visa - priority processing. I wanted to share our timeline with you - I hope it helps as seeing the other timelines certainly helped me. I think though, the one thing to bare in mind is that it seems really quite random as to how long they take to make a decision, but the priority decisions do seem to happen within 4 weeks.

I'll post back to let you know the result when my wife receives her passport. Very scared/excited right now!


Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) Priority
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: Sept 13
Biometrics Completed: Sept 20
Documents sent: Sept 20
Documents received in Sheffield: Sept 22
Documents received email: Sept 24
Decision made email: Oct 13
Passport received ....... not yet


So it took 16 working days from when they received the documents, or 14 working days from when we received the "Documents received" email.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## neil_w

Its shown up on Fedex Tracking now - it should arrive by 10.30am on Wednesday October 15th!


----------



## Motherinlaw

I've just come off the phone from the international visa enquiry line (£1.37/minute) where a very pleasant lady checked the application number but could only tell me that there have been no status updates as yet. She couldn't confirm that the application had begun to be processed nor could she give me an idea of current processing times, just that a priority application would be dealt with ahead of others. 

So I didn't learn anything I didn't already know but at least she didn't tell me a problem had been flagged. Her advice - keep watching for an email.

We're now at 4 weeks and 2 days since the 'documents have been received email' on 13th Sept..........


----------



## neil_w

From reading this thread I would say no news is good news - they contact you if there is a complication, and since you have received your "Documents Received" email, you know they can contact you successfully. I think the processing times appear somewhat random (though quicker than non-priority). I'm sure your "Decision Made" email will be along very soon.


----------



## Motherinlaw

Thanks Neil, it's good to know there are others out there going through the same drama!


----------



## meganf0412

Hi all, so I'm flying to London tomorrow! I just wanted to say again a big huge thank you to those who have offered advice and encouragement, and say to those still waiting that it really is all worth it to get to this point!


----------



## Pallykin

meganf0412 said:


> Hi all, so I'm flying to London tomorrow! I just wanted to say again a big huge thank you to those who have offered advice and encouragement, and say to those still waiting that it really is all worth it to get to this point!


Have a great flight and let us know about your experience with passport control and also with luggage and customs.


----------



## Aphrodite_1

Wooohoo! 

Hello everyone! Just received my visa this morning woooohooo. Here's my timeline. It was SO fast (I was worried I was rejected lol)

Spouse Visa UK Priority
Documents Sent Via UPS Express Next Day Air: October 7th 
Documents arrived at Sheffield: October 10
Confirmation from Sheffield: October 10 
Decision Made Email: October 14th
Visa Received: October 15th


----------



## meganf0412

Pallykin said:


> Have a great flight and let us know about your experience with passport control and also with luggage and customs.


Thanks and will do!


----------



## meganf0412

Aphrodite_1 said:


> Wooohoo!
> 
> Hello everyone! Just received my visa this morning woooohooo. Here's my timeline. It was SO fast (I was worried I was rejected lol)
> 
> Spouse Visa UK Priority
> Documents Sent Via UPS Express Next Day Air: October 7th
> Documents arrived at Sheffield: October 10
> Confirmation from Sheffield: October 10
> Decision Made Email: October 14th
> Visa Received: October 15th


Congratulations! That is crazy quick!


----------



## GA2Wales

Aphrodite_1 said:


> Wooohoo!
> 
> Hello everyone! Just received my visa this morning woooohooo. Here's my timeline. It was SO fast (I was worried I was rejected lol)
> 
> Spouse Visa UK Priority
> Documents Sent Via UPS Express Next Day Air: October 7th
> Documents arrived at Sheffield: October 10
> Confirmation from Sheffield: October 10
> Decision Made Email: October 14th
> Visa Received: October 15th



Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Motherinlaw

Should we be worried that applications received well after ours are getting responses while we have heard nothing? 
Does anyone know how else to contact Sheffield to find out the status of an application? The phone and email just go to the intermediary.


----------



## Galulie

I just got word that Sheffield is claiming they sent me an email Sept. 17 requesting more documents from me, however I never received that email (despite getting others from them... quite suspicious to me)

Anyway, I sent them the requested documents on Friday, I'm hoping to hear back by this Friday or I'm going to have to rebook my cruise over


----------



## lookingforhelp

Aphrodite_1 said:


> Wooohoo!
> 
> Hello everyone! Just received my visa this morning woooohooo. Here's my timeline. It was SO fast (I was worried I was rejected lol)
> 
> Spouse Visa UK Priority
> Documents Sent Via UPS Express Next Day Air: October 7th
> Documents arrived at Sheffield: October 10
> Confirmation from Sheffield: October 10
> Decision Made Email: October 14th
> Visa Received: October 15th


 Wow that was quick.. congrats... Sheffield received by documents on 8th Oct and got an email confirmation on 8th oct. since then i havent heard anything :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashtarrose

I'm still waiting on a decision. Mine was priority, but they forgot to mark it priority. On Monday they said I would hear something about if 'in a few days'. I was hoping it would be today or tomorrow. Agony.


----------



## neil_w

My wife was supposed to receive her passport yesterday but it got held up in customs!

It has been released and is very close to her. She should receive it in the next few hours.... nervous....


----------



## neil_w

Visa received!!!

Flights booked, she arrives saturday morning.


Hang in there everyone, it seems like there's only two things that have people rejected - phoney relationships and not meeting the financial requirement. If you don't fall into either of those categories then I'm sure its just a matter of time!


----------



## GA2Wales

Congrats and enjoy your reunion!


----------



## Motherinlaw

ashtarrose said:


> I'm still waiting on a decision. Mine was priority, but they forgot to mark it priority. On Monday they said I would hear something about if 'in a few days'. I was hoping it would be today or tomorrow. Agony.


How did you find out they forgot to mark your application as priority? We wrote PRIORITY SERVICE on the outside of the DHL envelope but I'm wondering whether our delay is because they haven't picked that up. The receipt for the priority service was on the top if the papers inside as we had been recommended.


----------



## ashtarrose

I pulled a 'rain man' by observing when other people posted the same priority and application I did. When my email didn't come I emailed Sheffield and they asked me a month later to resend the receipt.


----------



## GA2Wales

I just noticed that other priority processing applicants had a paragraph in their confirmation email acknowledging that their application will be at the head of the queue. 

Mine did not state that, even though my husband marked "Priority Service" in bold black letters on front and back of the envelope and I placed the VFS Global receipt on the very top. 

Do I need to be worried that my package is not going to be processed quickly?

I tried to email them, but have only gotten an automated response.


----------



## Motherinlaw

We did the same, wrote priority all over the envelope and put the receipt on top inside.

We have emailed again today asking for confirmation that it is being treated as priority but it certainly doesn't sound as if we are!

I will be really angry if they have missed this


----------



## Motherinlaw

GA2Wales said:


> I just noticed that other priority processing applicants had a paragraph in their confirmation email acknowledging that their application will be at the head of the queue.
> 
> Mine did not state that, even though my husband marked "Priority Service" in bold black letters on front and back of the envelope and I placed the VFS Global receipt on the very top.
> 
> Do I need to be worried that my package is not going to be processed quickly?
> 
> I tried to email them, but have only gotten an automated response.


I haven't seen any mention of the confirmation email acknowledging priority


----------



## GA2Wales

Motherinlaw said:


> I haven't seen any mention of the confirmation email acknowledging priority


This was sent to a member of a US expat forum to which I belong:

"Dear Visa Customer,

The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

Please note that if you have lodged your application in Jamaica, Trinidad and Tobago or Nigeria you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. We will not start to assess your application until we are in receipt of these.

*As a priority customer your application will be placed in front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. As indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as the visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or if the decision is delayed.*

Please note that UKVI aims to complete settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date. If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why. Please note that you are advised NOT to purchase flight tickets until you have secured a visa for travel to the UK.

We regret that we are unable to respond to enquiries asking about the status of any application. Staff at Embassies, visa processing centres and visa application centres cannot assist with visa enquiries. Should you have a question, you can contact our international visa enquiry service. You may also wish to view the current processing times for applications made in your country.

Further information is also available on the UK visas and immigration website.

This email is automated. Please do not reply as any email sent to this address will not be read."


_I received this email but without the paragraph in bold._


----------



## Motherinlaw

Thanks
That was a much more detailed email than the one we received


----------



## Motherinlaw

Did they request a copy of the priority receipt just out of the blue?


----------



## Motherinlaw

We have involved our MP and he has asked for the VAF number.

I think he must mean the GWF number which identifies the application but thought I'd check if anyone out there knows what else this might mean.

The form we completed was VAF4A but I don't know of any other VAF reference.


----------



## v15ben

First post from me in this thread.
Here is my wife's timeline so far.

Online Application confirmed - October 10th
Biometrics appointment - October 14th
Documents posted to Sheffield - October 14th
Confirmation from Fedex that docs had arrived in Sheffield - October 16th

We never received an email from Sheffield confirming the documents had been received at all, but today got the following email:

*Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of your application*, unfortunately we no longer accept Fedex as one of our international couriers therefore would you please supply an alternative, unfortunately we are unable to despatch your documents back to you unless an international courier customer account number is supplied.

We can inform you that a courier account can be created free of charge online, or in most cases over the phone and is used as a payment method instead of using a credit card number (which we cannot use by itself unfortunately). If the international courier account number can be provided, there should be no further issues in despatching your documents once the application is completed.

We would therefore be grateful if you send us your account number as soon as possible quoting our above reference in the reply. Please send your response to the following e-mail address:
[email protected]
Please note that your passport must be returned to you in the USA.


I've added the bold part, which indicates that Sheffield must have received the documents + started processing them. They never emailed us to say that, but hey ho!

I'm guessing they want to know our new return courier details because they might want to send something back to my wife soon?? Fingers crossed anyway


----------



## Mammalee

.
I did get a vaf number on an email I received from Sheffield when they asked for more documents but If you never got an email from them I'd go ahead and use the gwf.


----------



## Mammalee

So I applied for a settlement spouse visa and never did go priority and I'm kicking myself 
I sent my documents August 8 with my biometrics.
received an email august 19 from Sheffield saying documents received 
Also directly after another email detailing they can not process my application and requesting appendix 2 
Sent appendix 2 on August 22 
Received an email oct 1 requesting to help them make a decision on my case can I forward the following documents by a deadline of oct 1! If not a decision will be made on the documents already submitted so I forwarded more financial documents and am now still waiting in turmoil,thinking and thinking of a hundred ways they are gonna drag this out till the full 12 weeks just to say no anyway. I've never had so many sleepless nights in my life . Sigh


----------



## Dmoniz

Why are most applicants forgetting to send in their APPENDIX 2? I see that it is most common.

Please don't forget to send in your APPENDIX 2 anyone that is reading this and is applying.


----------



## Motherinlaw

Mammalee said:


> So I applied for a settlement spouse visa and never did go priority and I'm kicking myself
> I sent my documents August 8 with my biometrics.
> received an email august 19 from Sheffield saying documents received
> Also directly after another email detailing they can not process my application and requesting appendix 2
> Sent appendix 2 on August 22
> Received an email oct 1 requesting to help them make a decision on my case can I forward the following documents by a deadline of oct 1! If not a decision will be made on the documents already submitted so I forwarded more financial documents and am now still waiting in turmoil,thinking and thinking of a hundred ways they are gonna drag this out till the full 12 weeks just to say no anyway. I've never had so many sleepless nights in my life . Sigh


We sent all the documents at the same time and paid priority and are still waiting to hear. No word from Sheffield for almost six weeks now


----------



## Pallykin

Motherinlaw said:


> We sent all the documents at the same time and paid priority and are still waiting to hear. No word from Sheffield for almost six weeks now


Have you sent an email inquiring as to the status of your application. I would be wondering if it was in the non-priority pile.


----------



## Motherinlaw

We've sent three emails and never got a reply. First phone call had no update,second call they said they would send an escalation email to Sheffield. Waiting to hear.
I really fear they have put us in the non priority pile


----------



## GA2Wales

Motherinlaw said:


> We've sent three emails and never got a reply. First phone call had no update,second call they said they would send an escalation email to Sheffield. Waiting to hear.
> *I really fear they have put us in the non priority pile*


This is what happened to my application. It arrived in Sheffield on October 14. I received a confirmation email on October 15, but with no mention of Priority Service. I sent an email to UKVI (not the Indian enquiry center; they cannot help) on October 15 and 16. An ECO finally sent me an email on October 21 stating that he could not find my Priority Service Receipt among my documents. Once I emailed it, he said my documents were placed in the priority queue. 
How did it happen? I have no idea, as I sent it to my husband and he swears he put in on top so they would have to see it. Anyway, I hope you get some resolution.


----------



## Motherinlaw

Thanks, I hope once we get a reply to the escalation email that they'll ask for a copy of the priority receipt. We have it all ready to send and hopefully then we'll get moving


----------



## Galulie

I *finally* got the decision has been made email this morning! I didn't receive it until later in the day however because I was in lockdown at work, but it was a pleasant surprise. I updated my timeline in my signature for you all.


----------



## GA2Wales

I got my decision made and return shipping email this morning. 2 days after being placed in the priority queue, they made a decision. Now I will be a nervous wreck until I see a visa in my passport.


----------



## Motherinlaw

That's great news for you both. I hope the same happens for us soon. MP is on the case and hope to hear from Sheffield too about escalation.


----------



## Motherinlaw

The nightmare gets worse! Sheffield replied saying they can't find the application and asked for the tracking number from the courier.


----------



## Mammalee

Motherinlaw said:


> The nightmare gets worse! Sheffield replied saying they can't find the application and asked for the tracking number from the courier.


Oh no I hope and pray this gets found for you quickly!


----------



## Galulie

After nine weeks, I got my visa!! I was so excited to see my package waiting for me that I ripped it open before even opening my front door!

I can't wait to actually get to start my life with my husband! I'll be giving notice at work on monday!! arty:


----------



## GA2Wales

My spouse visa just arrived. I'm so happy this process is over and I can make plans to start my life in the UK. Now, I'm off to book tickets!

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## v15ben

The spouse visa just arrived and we are now booking tickets! Good luck and congratulations to everyone else. Just want to say a huge thank you to everyone on the forum who has helped us over the last few months! Here is our final timeline:

Visa Application Online + Priority service paid - 10th October
Biometrics + documents sent to Sheffield - 14th October
Documents received by Sheffield - 16th October
Confirmation email from Sheffield - 21st October
Decision made email - 23rd October
Visa delivered - 27th October


----------



## murphyg617

Priority spousal visa timeline:

biometrics 10/14
application sent to Sheffield 10/16
email confirmation of application received 10/21
visa arrived in US 10/27!!! (stamped on 10/23)

VERY QUICK TURN AROUND!


----------



## v15ben

Almost identical to ours, spooky!
Congratulations.


----------



## murphyg617

Wow! That is identical! Congrats!


----------



## hellogeri

Bumping thread!

I'm married to my UK husband and we've applied for a priority wife visa in Category F. We have a fantastic lawyer who helped us put together a solid application, which was a little tangly in the financial department due to my husband being self-employed (though he makes well-above the required salary to be a sponsor). I'm guessing my application will take a little longer than usual to be processed for this reason, but then again, maybe our lawyer's incredible covering letter explaining how we meet all requirements will help them zoom through it quickly 

Here's my current timeline.

Country applying from: Canada, user-pay service in St. John's
Type of visa applied for: Wife (Priority) Category F
Date application submitted (online): November 10
Date biometrics taken: November 20
Date package was sent: ??? I have no idea, as VFS were in charge of posting the packages and I did not receive a tracking number
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via DHL): ----
Email confirmation from Sheffield: ----
Office location processing your visa: ----
"Decision has been made" email: ----

So as I said above, I've no idea if my application has even been picked up/posted to DHL yet, as I did it through the VFS user pay service here in St. John's. I hate that I won't be able to track the package to Sheffield! Oh well. Hopefully I'll get the email that it's been received sooner rather than later.

On another note, I'm not sure what's up with VFS. The user-pay service is held twice a year in my city and I lucked into grabbing this date that they set up at a local university without having to travel to Toronto. Naturally, most of the people with appointments were students looking for Tier 5 visas. 

The kid before me came out after his appointment, and chatted with a university employee at the desk who I assume is in charge of helping students sort out visas. He said "Um, the guy said I didn't need this letter…" and the lady looked really concerned and couldn't understand why they refused it. What's up with VFS making decisions on what can and can't be included in an application? I thought they weren't legally allowed to do that? I didn't want to be nosy and ask, but I should have asked which document it was. 

They even hand out a checklist of documents you're supplying so they can take each set one by one (they did this to me at my marriage visitor visa appointment in June) but when they saw how organized and massive my spouse settlement was, they just shoved it all in the DHL envelope together and didn't bother. Thank god.

I feel really bad for anyone who gets screwed up because VFS might be taking more control over documents than they should. :\


----------

